# Drum 'n' Bass - MEGATHREAD



## Morrison's Lament

Sorry if this annoys the hell out of the more knowledgeable of you, I hesitate long and searched quite a bit before posting, but here's the deal:

I love Drum and Bass, I fucking love it. I have friends that know a lot about it and play me cool shit that I get into, but I really know very little about the scene. Now that I am in a different country than my friends, I find that I haven't found any of the kind of DnB I like in a long time.

Roni Size and all that stuff has it's place I suppose, but it doesn't do it for me. I like the kind of things Ed Rush and Optical were doing in the late nineties, really dark and scary IN YOUR FACE kind of DnB/techstep thing.

Now, here's what I'm hoping you can help me with: what's happening with that scene now? I've tried getting Optical and Ed Rush stuff from Kazaa but I find it's not up the standard I was used to back in the day, and I haven't really found much else with a similar sound.

I'd really appreciate it if you could give me the names of some good artists and DJs playing the kind of dark and aggressive sets I'm talking about. The kind of thing that says: "I WANT TO BEAT YOU TO DEATH WITH AN ELECTRIC RIOT PROD WHILE I SNORT METH!!!" 

Anyway, thanks in advance, and my apologies for asking such a basic question here!

--- G.


----------



## WarmRushes

Try some Technical Itch or some Dillinja


----------



## Baron

I'm personally into Panacea for seriously dark and twisted. Sort of industrial meets dnb. 

Beefcake is pretty eerie, too.


----------



## nephil

WarmRushes said:
			
		

> *Try some Technical Itch or some Dillinja *



hmmm old tech itch maybe...lately he's gotten a bit soft

dillinja defenitly NOT!

you want dark...ill give you dark

paul b
dj eye-d
dj hidden
accela
subwave
evol intent
black sun empire
panacea
temulent
b. key
damage

also look for these labels
dsci4
fear records
atomly
evol intent



also...see this thread  dark evil and nasty...boh!


----------



## DJCallisto

check out pendulum-they are on a roll right now just producing some REALLY good dnb.  also check out:
raiden
friction
d kay
concord dawn
stratus
i could go on and on but i gotta go to work.


----------



## nephil

^^^thanks i cant believe i forgot those!


----------



## DJ_Kaotik

Sketch & Code
Noir (GOOD ONE!!!)
Cause 4 Concern
Klute
Optical
Gridlok
Skynet


----------



## .Jero

labels like:

Position Chrome
Ruffteck
Peaceoff
Killing Sheep


----------



## nephil

.Jero said:
			
		

> *
> Killing Sheep *



yep yep


----------



## Morrison's Lament

Thanks a bunch guys!

I found a few tracks already, and it's much good stuff, but most of what has been mentioned is seemingly hard to get on mp3. I'll go to some DJ-esque record stores and look around 

Thanks again,

--- G.


----------



## .Jero

http://killingsheep.com/

http://paulblackout.gabber.org/

http://djhidden.com/

http://eye-d.nu/

http://ambush.c8.com/

http://peaceoff.c8.com/

http://www.ruff-teck.nl/

etc.


----------



## Maui2k

teebee


----------



## butters_for_president

nobody has mentioned (and i'm not impressed):

future prophecies
kemal
dom & roland
loxy
ink
ancronix
spirit
facs
mindmachine
kid entropy (find a track called the blank wave...evil)

and if you're having trouble finding any of this on mp3, you're obviously not looking on soulseek www.slsk.org


----------



## CYNIKAL

BBOY3000...


----------



## nephil

also try http://www.dsci4.com/...if you go into the forum you will find a mixes section...the majority of those tend to involve the darker of the genre...grrrrr

 

and...if you want a dark...evil mix...here you go...

courtesy of dj knick of evol intent...THIS is what jungle is all about...*bodygasm*

dj knick of evol intent //rewind radio 5/15 

its mp3 and excellent quality...enjoy!


----------



## Squirrel6362

^Ahhhh, shit yeah!

Good call on that set! Fucking killer!


What the hell is that first track with the Requiem samples?


----------



## nephil

*^^^you said it!*

good tunes eh?

the first song is 

where's the score - dj hidden + slacknote (evolintent remix) 

f*&$#@^ EVIL EVIL song oh my gosh that is what you call bodygasm


----------



## MattPD

Hmmm...when you say..."I WANT TO BEAT YOU TO DEATH WITH AN ELECTRIC RIOT PROD WHILE I SNORT METH!!!" (Which, incidentilly, is one of the greatest quotes I've ever read on BL) I immediately think of ATR (Atari Teenage Riot) or many of the others on the DHR label.  Not totally D&B, but definetly, "..."I WANT TO BEAT YOU TO DEATH WITH AN ELECTRIC RIOT PROD WHILE I SNORT METH!!!" (yeah, had to use it twice.) It's got the rhythms and the bass and everything, yet it's not quite d&b, 

Maybe try:
Alec Empire
Hanin Elias (not sure on spelling)
There are also some very good Wumpscut remixes floating about out there.
Carl Crack

Also, you can find lots of ATR on WinMx, or maybe Kazaa (don't have it so don't quote me.)  I think it would be definetly worth checking out.

Maybe not helpful at all, just my two cents, and stuff I know you can find on file sharing.

M

P.S. For other random angry hardcore Delta Nine is everywhere on file sharing networks, also try DJ Paul.


----------



## .Jero

MattPD said:
			
		

> *angry hardcore ... also try DJ Paul. *



pfft Dj Paul 8(


----------



## Morrison's Lament

Holy mother of Satan, those are some kickass links folks, thanks!!

I can't believe I forgot about Alec Empire btw, I have the old stuff like Destroyer, but I definitely have to look up what he's doing these days.

I also discovered that Kazaa is a piece of shit when it comes to finding good music... the only reason I'm not uninstalling it is... well.... it's personal..... (ok so it's the midget porn).

Anyway, thanks a million, bluelight comes through again! 

--- G.


----------



## MattPD

Bugger off .Jero.

It was a joke...think of it as hardcore-lite.  Less meth, more filling!



/me pats .Jero on the head and gives him a cookie.

Morrisons'- The new Alec Empire is fucking awesome, some of the best stuff he's put out.  Definetly worth a listen.  In regards to Kazaa try WinMX instead, lots of good stuff, and if you have a good connection it's decently quick. (But don't worry I understand about the midget porn!)

M


----------



## nephil




----------



## Tom S.

Paul Reset has a couple good mixes from June...........

Part 1 

MP3 - http://www.602.org/infinity/nerve/p...3/junepart1.mp3 

Real Audio - 
http://www.602.org/infinity/nerve/p...3/junepart1.ram 

Part 2 

http://www.602.org/infinity/nerve/p...3/junepart2.mp3 

http://www.602.org/infinity/nerve/p...3/junepart2.ram 

Tracklistings 

Part 1 - vinyl 

"Got U Workin" - Stress Level & TC1 (Renegade) 
"Devotion" - D Kay (Soul:R) 
"There 4 U (D Kay rmx)" - AI (TOV) 
"Dat Phunk" - Karl K, Kaos & Jae K (Atlas) 
"Barcelona (High Contrast rmx)" - D Kay & Epsilon (BC Authorised) 
"Shadows" - Silent Witness & Break (DNAudio) 
"Our World" - Break (East Side) 
"Sapphire 7" - Usual Suspects (31) 
"War Is Over (Ill Skillz rmx)" - Imagination D (Magic Vinyl) 
"Betrayal" - Keaton (Hardware) 
"Unicorn" - Black Sun Empire rmx (Citrus) 
"Dirty Money (rmx)" - Digital (Function) 
"Ham & Eggs (Trace rmx)" - Aquasky (Sonix) 
"Secret Level" - D Carbone & Dagga (Industry) 
"Dirty Bomb (Skynet rmx)" - Impulse & Submerged (Ohm Resistance) 
"Vault" - Pendulum (31) 
"Be There 4 U (Concord Dawn rmx)" - Ill Skillz (Freak) 
"Audio Slave" - Baron (CIA) 
"Its Over" - Calibre (Soul:R) 
"The Plague (Trace rmx)" - Keaton & Hive (Hardware) 
"Thunder" - Dom & Roland (Moving Shadow) 

Part 2 - CDJ madness... 

"Crazyman" - NJC (?) 
"Rudebwoy" - Marky & XRS (?) 
"Resistance" - Rob F (Moving Shadow?) 
"Trauma" - Silent Witness (DNAudio/No U Turn) 
"Bad Illusions (BSE rmx)" - Typecell (Protogen) 
"All In My Head (Tech Itch rmx)" - Kosheen (?) 
"Reaper" - Terminal Velocity (Nerve) 
"Pulsar" - Fission (Tech Itch) 
"Calling VIP" - Tech Itch Vs Kemal (?) 
"Silicon" - Noisia (Nerve) 
"Magnetic Flip" - Optiv (Blindside) 
"Code Orange" - Skynet (?) 
"Theorem" - Psidream (?) 
"Deceit" - Rob F & Surreal (Hostile)


----------



## torture

KRYPTIC MINDS.
arquer/realtime
all tech itch....
DYLAN
old bad company (for that old ed rush/op feel)


anything on virus or renegade hardware


----------



## Motherslug

You mentioned Alec Empire - reminded me of these...

Venetian Snares & DJ Scud, moving away from d&b really, verging on 'noise' at times...


----------



## Medi57

Motherslug said:
			
		

> *Venetian Snares & DJ Scud, moving away from d&b really, verging on 'noise' at times... *



 

I was just going to say those two...


DJ scud - kill or be killed
            - pressure VIP


----------



## monkyfunky

I personnally find the that lots of the very recent sounds coming out are far darker than the olders stuff. But I guess its what you define as 'dark'. For me, it's a good mix of rolling bass and some of the 'hard-house' type of grungy noises that make a wicked dark track, not endless groaning deeper and throatier basslines that lots of the older stuff uses.


----------



## swilow

*Drumnbass*

Speak about drum and bass music here....

The previous thread is here


Edited to please the angry masses. And so stuff peoples said below doesn't make sense.


----------



## Pathogen

wisdom like what?

favorite DNB acts?

Production tips?


----------



## sonicnature

i would like astro to start the new one, seeing as he is the selektah


----------



## swilow

Pathogen said:
			
		

> wisdom like what?
> 
> favorite DNB acts?
> 
> Production tips?




Whatever the fuck you guys rattled on about in the last one. Smartarse.... 


If someone wants to write a better intro post go for it


----------



## Pathogen

willow11 said:
			
		

> Whatever the fuck you guys rattled on about in the last one. Smartarse....
> 
> 
> If someone wants to write a better intro post go for it


i wasnt around for the last one. i just joined like a week ago.
therefore, i don't know what was ranted about in the last one.
thanks though


----------



## swilow

^^Cool as pathogen, welcome to Bluelight!! Hope to 'see' you around.... if you wanna check out old threads, look in the archive section above the thread listings. 

Next step- rant

-Willow11


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Rant Rant Rant Shapeshifter Shit all over Pendulum Live. Deal with that one!!!
New day comes: best instrumental Dn'B Track ever. Haha Controversy ensue...


----------



## vickers

i second astro starting - 
i woud also like to point out myself and yossarian are seeing pendulum live very soon! and i am excited!


----------



## neverwas

*confused look*


Its probly not a good idea to start a thread without putting in the content of it or what you would like people to contribute to it (imo) especially for those who dont use this section a lot or havent seen/cant find the old thread...

I saw Pendulum the other night...good set but could of been better. Killa Kella who were on before them were better.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Does breaks count too? If so, Groove Diggers!

Concord Dawn
Noisia
Hustle Althletics
Ophidian


----------



## vickers

this thread was bluelight for me really - people posting links of good sets and saying BOHH! and talking about dnb really.
any talk of groove diggers was banned on page 17 by lok1.


----------



## swilow

*starfalls69* said:
			
		

> *confused look*
> 
> 
> Its probly not a good idea to start a thread without putting in the content of it or what you would like people to contribute to it (imo) especially for those who dont use this section a lot or havent seen/cant find the old thread...
> 
> I saw Pendulum the other night...good set but could of been better. Killa Kella who were on before them were better.




Well this is what started the first dnb thread-


> Im sorry I gotta post it..I fucking LOVE dnb music more than anything!! Anyone feel the same way, Big up Big Up!



Wouldn't really say that this offers any stipulations really. 

Oh and if you want to find the other one, look in the damn archive- where else would it be? Sorry for not thinking for you 


PS- Threads over 500 replies are meant to be archived


----------



## Pathogen

*starfalls69* said:
			
		

> *confused look*
> 
> 
> Its probly not a good idea to start a thread without putting in the content of it or what you would like people to contribute to it (imo) especially for those who dont use this section a lot or havent seen/cant find the old thread...
> 
> I saw Pendulum the other night...good set but could of been better. Killa Kella who were on before them were better.


Kila Kela is by far the most amazing thing I have ever seen.

He was on stage beatboxing, but it was amazing. he was making drum sounds, bass sounds, record scratching sounds, and rapping.......all with his mouth.

i will remember that until the day that i die.


----------



## Pathogen

I produce DNB. I have a few select releases on a shady NC dnb label, who's name I will not mention because I have cut ALL ties with these guys. 

To get an idea of my production:

take Spor, toss in a bit of raiden, some ewun, and top it off with a heaping amount of evol intent.

yessir, the nasty!


----------



## swilow

^^^Any links to your tunes?


----------



## astro^boi

Lets kick off the new thread with some mixes ay!!  An abundance of new shit to look out for in 2007!! dNb just gets bigger and bigger every year...this thread going for the time it has just goes to show ehh...Junglists get ya some of these fresh mixes!

Fierce & Break - Live on 1xtra (12-10-2006)

Break – Out of No Where – (Dub)
Calibre – Unknown – (Signature Dub)
NuTone – Beatnick – (Dub)
Break& Hydro – Future Untold - (Dub)
Fierce & D Bridge – Never More – (Quarantine)
Break – Not Enough – (Revolution)
Alix Perez feat MC Fats – Down the Line - (Shogun Audio)
Break & Survival – Cronk - (Exit)
Break – Genesis – (Symmetry)
Fierce & Break – Reaction Time – (Quarantine)
Fierce & Survival – Untitled
Sabre – Coloney Assault – (Lucky Devil)
Verse & SPMC – Untitled
Survival & Zero Tolerance – Cold Blood – (Dub)
State of Mind – Untitled
SKC – Unknown – (Commercial Suicide)
Misanthrope – Viper Fish – (Subtitles)
Break – No Going back – (Dub)
Phace & Noisia – Crevice
Break – Come and Get It - (Soul:R)
Break – Ringing Ears - (Commercial Suicide)
Fierce & Break – Redline - (Quarantine)
Break & Silent Witness – Visions of the Future - (DNAudio)
Break – Run Off – (Quarantine)
Break – Evil Twin – (Symmetry)
Fierce & D-Bridge – Tyrrany – Quarantine
Fierce & Fresh – Brok - Dub

http://www.filesend.net/download.php...8a3a749376fba5


http://mia.rollin.com/Section9-VirusMix-MIA-2006.mp3

1. Mayhem - Lebanon (dub) 
2. Misanthrop - Bullhead (SLR dub) 
3. Nphect & Dizlay - Motor (Basswerk) 
4. Dom & Roland - Trauma [Psidream rmx] (Hardware) 
5. Klute - Most People Are Dicks (Shogun Audio) 
6. Spinor - Absolom (Citrus) 
7. Glitch - Broken (free DSCI4 mp3) 
8. State of Mind - Dune (Subtitles) 
9. Silent Witness - Atlanta (Critical) 
10. Plejik - Razorblade Nightmare (Outbreak LTD) 
11. N.phect & Dizlay - Tsunami VIP (Basswerk) 
12. Temulent - Skeletonz (Nervosa) 
13. Spor - Knock You Down (Lifted) 
14. Quadrant & D-Star - Hell Can Wait (dub) 
15. Current Value - Mind Bullet (TOV)

Vicious Circle live @ Pyrotechnic Radio

01] Kryptic Minds & Leon Switch - ? (lost all faith lp) 
02] Survival - 457 
03] Future Cut - Ghetto Style 
04] ? - ? 
05] Gremlinz & Aspect - ? 
06] Teebee & Calyx - Telepathy 
07] Gridlok - Downer 
08] Vicious Circle - Cerberus 
09] Keaton & Hive - The Plague 
10] Digital & Spirit - Phantom Force (T-Power & Codine RMX) 
11] Noisia & Phace - Outsource (Misanthrop RMX) 
12] Ancronix - Lightly Salted (EBK RMX) 
13] Vicious Circle - Bleak 
14] Silent Witness - ? 
15] Vicious Circle & Nocturnal - Welcome To Shanktown 
16] Noisia - Facade VIP 
17] Plan B - No Escape (Chase & Status RMX) 
18] State Of Mind - Belarus 
19] State Of Play - Poor Mans Deal (Konflict RMX) 
20] Amit - Amityville
21] Absolute Zero & Subphonics - The Code 
22] Vicious Circle - Night People 
23] Break - The Truth 
24] Tech Itch & MC Jakes - Creep Deep 
25] Hive & The Upbeats - Nothing Sacred
26] Gremlinz & Aspect - Itz Yourz VIP 
27] Vicious Circle - Pandorras Box 
28] Vicious Circle & Universal project - Now U C 
29] Teebee & Calyx - Confession 
30] Cartridge - Dark Shadows VIP 

http://www.osmosisbeats.com/audio/dnb/mixes/pyrotechnic/renegade13126.mp3

(DJ Hidden)
Angina P – Known Issues (Semiomime Remix) [NOTOCHORD]
DJ Hidden – Ghost Breath [AD NOISEAM]
DJ Hidden – Sandwaves [FLATLINE AUDIO]
Eye-D & DJ Hidden – Joshua’s War [N/A]
DJ Hidden – Straightjacket [AD NOISEAM]
DJ Hidden – Scry 7734-5335-345 [AD NOISEAM]
Mothboy - Moth FM/Given Away [AD NOISEAM - Deviance LP]
DJ Mentat & Durrty Goodz - What's Happenin (Remix) [SUSPECT PACKAGES]
Michael Forshaw - Rofi Mao [CHAN'N'MIKES]

www.dnbarena.ru/download/DJ_Hidden-Mary_Anne_Hobbs_Show_At_Radio1-20061215.mp3

(Benny Page)
Visionary - Soundboy Burial (Benny Page VIP) [DIGITAL SOUNDBOY]
Sigma - El Presidente [BINGO BEATS]
Visionary - Hustlin' [DIGITAL SOUNDBOY]
Visionary - Ganja Fire [PURE VIBES]
Benny Page - A Tender Touch [DIGITAL SOUNDBOY]
Hoodlum & Wickaman - Dead By Dawn [N/A]
Buju Banton - Over Me [GIGGY RIDDIM]
Vital Elements - The Truth [V2E]
Johnny L - Back To The Old Skool (Friction & K-Tee Remix) [SHOGUN AUDIO]
Benny Page & Spyda - Battlefield [DIGITAL SOUNDBOY]
Visionary - Run 4 Your Life [ON POINT]
Congo Natty - Wardance (Serial Killers Remix) [N/A]
Kit & Non - No Hooks [N/A]
DJ Lynkx - Jus' Vibe [BLINDSIDE]
Klute & Amit - Kunt Kicker [COMMERCIAL SUICIDE]

www.dnbarena.ru/download/Benny_Page-Mary_Anne_Hobbs_Show_At_Radio1-20061215.mp3

(Phace)
Phace - Distortion [SUBTITLES]
Phace - Reservoir [SUBTITLES]
Phace - Rational [SUBTITLES]
Phace - Psycho [SUBTITLES]
Phace - Finger Food [SUBTITLES]
Phace - Tranquilizer [SUBTITLES]
Phace - Open Your Eyes [SUBTITLES]
Phace & Noisia - Crevice [SUBTITLES]
Phace & Noisia - The Feed [SUBTITLES]

www.dnbarena.ru/download/Phace-Mary_Anne_Hobbs_Show_At_Radio1-20061215.mp3

Phace always bringing the goods. Tight little 20min mix. Waiting in anticipation for the Psycho album to drop. Scheduled to be released in February. So look out for that one peeps. Coming out on CD and Vinyl release. By far the most forward thinking DnB of our time. Cop that shiat!!

Us headz down under getting into the festive season with some quality DJ's dropping by. Im sure Pendulum(LIVE) are gonna unleash a massive gig on NY's in Perth. Then Marky and soon after Andy C will be fukn sick gigs! Looking forward to it all...yeeearhhh!


----------



## astro^boi

starfalls69 must also agree that Pendulum didnt play a very good set in Melb...

sonicnature im not sure if u were there at the time...during Pendy's set but El Hornet dropped Blood sugar twice??? WTF eh...Wasnt impressed with the flow and overall tune selection. Chase & Status rocked it after though !


----------



## Pathogen

willow11 said:
			
		

> ^^^Any links to your tunes?


i have a huge, evil-techy tune in the works. be expecting a link within the next few days!


----------



## sonicnature

that phace mix is tight. love the radio announcer's outro too, she would make a mad dnb mc heheh


----------



## sonicnature

willow11 said:
			
		

> Well the other thread got too big for its bitches, thus I have created a new one for you guys to fill with pearls of wisdom....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> EDITED: This was the original title for the last thread- pretty illuminating
> 
> 
> 
> Like I said if someone writes a better intro with guideline, I'll put it in- otherwise stop your whingeing. I don't even like dnb that much, so I don't actually know what you guys would want to talk about.
> 
> Meh, bluelighters



why even start the thread if you are going to fill it with crap like this?


----------



## swilow

^^^Beacause the other thread got too large and I had to archive it. People seemed to have no clue what this thread was about, so I thought I would demonstrate what the inital drumnbass thread had included in the intro. 

Write a fucking intro and I'll replace my post.

Thanks for your rudeness too, much appreciated. I would have thought you'd possibly have a bit more respect.... well, I've been proven wrong. 

 Oh and don't start new threads on the same subject please, the other one is getting closed. Thanks


----------



## sonicnature

why not let someone else who is actually knowledgeable on the subject start the thread, instead of rambling crap 

chill out mate. if you dont like dnb, get the fuck out. aight!


----------



## swilow

^^Because I archived the last one you tosser....

Your arrogance amuses


----------



## Pathogen

tosser?

of salads?


----------



## astro^boi

Pathogen said:
			
		

> i have a huge, evil-techy tune in the works. be expecting a link within the next few days!



Interested in listening to your stuff....and from what you described your style to be it sounds right up my alley

Where do you reign from MR Pathogen???


----------



## Pathogen

Washington, DC homie


----------



## astro^boi

sonicnature said:
			
		

> that phace mix is tight. love the radio announcer's outro too, she would make a mad dnb mc heheh









Mary Anne Hobbs..bit of a looker as well.


----------



## astro^boi

Pathogen said:
			
		

> Washington, DC homie



Ahh all the way from the U.S...Bigups dawg!

Some serious beats droppin from you'll up there. Nasty, disgusting tunes from dem Evol Intent boi's! One of the better sets i've heard this year. Gigantor tore shit up awhile back


----------



## Pathogen

We had Spor and Ewun come through philly last weekend.

HUGE tunes!!!!!


----------



## astro^boi

Nice man! Cant wait to see Spor live

And Lifted should be a force to be reckon with. First EP looks like tha shiat!


----------



## vickers

(flavour flav voice) yehhhhhhh astro boyyyyyyyyyy!
where would the dnb thread be without him?


----------



## illuminati stylez

i thought i already posted on this one but i'll do it again.........Total Science is definately my favorite Drum and Bass act.  Anything by those guys kick ass.


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

State Of Mind. Their recent album is the fucking shizzle. I hope these guys come to Perth soon.


----------



## sonicnature

willow11 said:
			
		

> ^^Because I archived the last one you tosser....
> 
> Your arrogance amuses



Amuses the small minded minority  who the fuck made you a moderator? 



			
				yossarian_is_sane! said:
			
		

> State Of Mind. Their recent album is the fucking shizzle. I hope these guys come to Perth soon.



werd yoss. State of Mind are keepin it up to the Concord Dawn boys.. NZ killing the liquid/neuro  

anyone else heard Misanthrop - Bullhead? crikey, what a fucking stomper!!!


----------



## sonicnature

astro^boi said:
			
		

> Mary Anne Hobbs..bit of a looker as well.








 she got the good tunes and all the goods.


----------



## Pathogen

rockin' the new gein mix (SkinSuit Sessions: Volume 5) for days now.


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

I am forced to post my love for State of Mind. Again. "Mindslicer" and "Dune" Seriously make me cream. Anyone got some ideas for similar tunes of that liquid variety?

Anyone heard Aaron Simpson - Never Far From Right (Subsonik mix)? I can't get that fucking track anywhere!


----------



## lift4life

I was wondering if anyone could tell me some of the hardest darkest dj's going, im a newb to the dnb scene i downloaded a mix from bluelight a while back called 'agony and extacy' and i couldnt stop listening to it but i accidently deleted it  and i need more like it, now im talking really hard and really dark almost to the extent that its too much.
 any mixes or names dropped would be much appreciated dnb is like a drug ive had a taste and now i need MORE!! :D


----------



## cubehead

illuminati stylez said:
			
		

> i thought i already posted on this one but i'll do it again.........Total Science is definately my favorite Drum and Bass act.  Anything by those guys kick ass.



I'm agree they usually put on a great show, I'm playing with Q-Project next month. I recently played a show with Concord Dawn and was really impressed. I still really want to see Noisia play.


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

lift4life said:
			
		

> I was wondering if anyone could tell me some of the hardest darkest dj's going, im a newb to the dnb scene i downloaded a mix from bluelight a while back called 'agony and extacy' and i couldnt stop listening to it but i accidently deleted it  and i need more like it, now im talking really hard and really dark almost to the extent that its too much.
> any mixes or names dropped would be much appreciated dnb is like a drug ive had a taste and now i need MORE!! :D



Hard & Dark:
Limewax
Spor
Ewun
Evol Intent
Raiden
Counterstrike
Dj Hidden

Dark (slower and more liquid):
Noisia
Phace
Teebee
Calyx


----------



## lift4life

WOOT thanx man am lovin phace, polymers imparticularly cant stop listening to it, raiden and dj hidden  are also good i would say im likeing more towards the dark liquid sort though. some of the hard stuff just doesnt come out right on my crappy speakers when you play it loud


----------



## cubehead

I'm all about the Neurofunk as mentioned above Teebee, Noisia, Phace, Calyx also check out stuff on Teebees label Subtitles, 13 Records, Citrus Recordings, most stuff from Klute is proper.


----------



## lift4life

just listening to a mix by klute i found on dnb-sets.de some fucken sick shit man


----------



## cubehead

Check out some mixes from my friend Jason aka Method 1 on his site there's a few good mixes to listen too, he also does a radio show on Fridays
http://www.method-one.com/


----------



## notauniquesnowflake

I'm just getting into drum and bass...been listening and playing breaks forever. I've found that I really like some of the newer jazzy/funky db coming out. Anyone have some recommendations for me?


----------



## On the run

Been listening to the new Ed rush and optical release, virus vaults. Has some good tracks on it (perfect drug is a killer), but to many crappy vocal tracks for my liking.


----------



## astro^boi

TeeBee & Calyx - Telepathy [SUBTITLES]
Break - Yes [COMMERCIAL SUICIDE]
Phetsta - Congo [TECHNIQUE]
Gridlok & Upbeats & Echo - Flamethrower [PROJECT 51]
Jade & Hydro & Mindscape - Black Lotus [CITRUS]
Psidream - Tech 9 [N/A]
State Of Mind - Back To The Jungle [SHOGUN AUDIO]
Silent Witness - Off Day [QUARANTINE]
Catacomb - Out Alive [AESTHETICS]
N.phect - White Russian (State Of Mind Remix) [BASSWERK]
Break - Cold Sweat [CRITICAL]
Chris.Su & Concord Dawn - Sacrifice [CRITICAL]
TeeBee - Snakefunk [SUBTITLES]
Axiom & Optiv & Psidream - Break In [N/A]
State Of Mind - Dune [SUBTITLES]
Rregula - Corner Hash Man [N/A]
Ryme Tyme & Optical - Ghostbusters [VIRUS]
State Of Mind - Sunking (Chris.Su Remix) [CIA]

http://www.garagem.com.pt/podcasts/garagem-podcastseries_stateofmind_studiomix.mp3

http://rapidshare.com/files/11089850/garagem-podcastseries_stateofmind_studiomix.mp3.html

http://www.sendspace.com/file/g2ojsb

http://www.megaupload.com/?d=9F7R2Z1X


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

I will have that mix's babies


----------



## cubehead

On the run said:
			
		

> Been listening to the new Ed rush and optical release, virus vaults. Has some good tracks on it (perfect drug is a killer), but to many crappy vocal tracks for my liking.



I haven't really been into much Ed & Op stuff since The Dr. Shade album came out. Try and find thier Wormhole album if you don't already have it! That album was one of the things that got me heavily into drum and bass in '97.

That mix there looks ill thats my kinda dnb.


----------



## cubehead

My friend DJ SIK's new mix fucking amazing he always puts out quality mixes.

SIKlical January 07’
http://www.hellamixes.com/mixes/SIKlical.mp3
1.) Heist: Sprout; Breakage rmx (Progress008)
2.) Sileni: Pressing Buttons (Subtle Audio004)
3.) Seba: Don’t Wanna Lose You (Combination044)
4.) Equinox: Breakestra Ting (Planet Mu134)
5.) Pieter K: One of Them (Inperspective015)
6.) Calibre: Cold Heart (C.I.A.028)
7.) Latent Notion: Mange Tout (Transmute003)
8.) Zero Tolerance and Mentality: Last Resort (Breakin008)
9.) Equinox: Roy Ting (Subtle Audio006)
10.) Breakage: Panic Room (Inperspective014)
11.) ASC: Pitch Black (OHM vs. Offshore vol.4)
12.) Breakage: Ask Me (Bassbin015)
13.) Equinox: Antarctica (Inperspective013)
- Saul Williams: Sha-Clack-Clack (Slam Soundtrack)
14.) Fanu: For Those Who Dream (Lightless001)
15.) Paradox and Nucleus: Love Her-Version (Esoteric007)
16.) Teebee: Venom- Snakestyle Practice pt.2 (VampireUK001)
17.) Titan: Murder Music; The Fix rmx (Renegade070)
18.) Bizzy B, Equinox, and TDK: Bless This Sound (Planet Mu137)
19.) Venetian Snares: Hajnal (Planet Mu111)


----------



## *IRISH*

*State Of Mind - Next Level Show @ 95BFM - 2006/12/09*

http://www.dnbarena.ru/download/State_Of_Mind-Next_Level_Show_At_95BFM-20061209.mp3

192 kbps , 153 mb

01 00:07 Chris.Su & State Of Mind - Deeper [CIA/ADVANCED]
02 04:24 Brookes Brothers - Never Know [N/A]
03 08:42 Q-Project - 19 Inch Rims [CIA]
04 12:59 Bungle - The Fugue [CIA]
05 17:18 Generic & Subtone - Borderlands [VIBEZ/13 MUSIC]
06 19:25 Break - Yes [COMMERCIAL SUICIDE]
07 24:06 Amit – Suicide Bomber [COMMERCIAL SUICIDE]
08 28:02 ??? - ???
09 32:10 Teknik & Trei & Menace - Between The Eyes [N/A]
10 36:28 Calyx & TeeBee - Telepathy [SUBTITLES]
11 41:44 Matrix & Futurebound - Knightrider [METRO/VIPER]
12 46:06 Gridlok & Upbeats & Echo - Flamethrower [PROJECT 51]
13 49:33 No Money & ??? - Rapid Recognition [N/A]
14 54:16 Spor - 103 Degrees [LIFTED MUSIC]
15 58:53 Rregula - Corner Hash Man [N/A]
16 63:05 State Of Mind - Back Into The Jungle [SHOGUN AUDIO]
17 67:21 Catacomb - Trashmouth [PRSPCT]
18 71:12 Calyx & TeeBee - Confessions [SUBTITLES]
19 75:47 SKC ft Laura Pacheco - Tearjerker [COMMERCIAL SUICIDE]
20 80:44 Break - Cold Sweat [CRITICAL]
21 84:34 Chris.Su & Concord Dawn - Sacrifice [CRITICAL]
22 88:30 Marky & Total Science - Second Date [CIA]
23 92:24 Twisted Individual - Bum Troubler [GRID]
24 96:39 State Of Mind - Rise & Fall [N/A]
25 101:14 Matrix - Skyscraper [METRO/VIPER]
26 104:57 State Of Mind - Almost Human [N/A]


----------



## astro^boi

So i creamed my boxers today....WHY u ask???

_Calyx & TeeBee present ANATOMY forthcoming on MOMENTUM 
...

Calyx & myself are proud to present our debut album together - ANATOMY, forthcoming on our new label MOMENTUM. The album will be released on 5-piece vinyl and unmixed CD simultaneously and will include Telepathy, Confession, Make Your Choice, Ultimatum, Enygma, All That Remains & Find Yourself (new version). We have the final 3 tracks nearing completion, and believe me we've saved the best til last!

We will be featuring 96kbps audio clips on the new Calyx myspace page www.myspace.com/calyxuk and on my myspace page www.myspace.com/teebeesubtitles 

Full release is scheduled for May, to be followed by a world tour of back-to-back sets. For all booking inquiries please contact tom@codaagency.com or tmgagency@gmail.com. Full agency contact details can be found on our myspace pages.

Thanks for your support

TeeBee_

Fookin finally.....been a long time coming. Sure to be up there with album of the year along side the Phace LP. State of Mind have been rinsing some of their new stuff in their mixes...Confessions & Telepathy. Check em out on the above mix thanks to the IRISH and on the previous page in ther studio mix. I certainly cant wait for this stomper to come out followed by their tour doing B2B sets...2 of the elitest producers/DJ's in the scene...expect big bad basslines and and funked out breakbeats!


----------



## cubehead

If anyone in the SF/East Bay area want to come out and hear some dnb I'm playing this friday in SF. $3 Cover.
http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=4733996#post4733996

Another mix of mine I found.
The Hit Men (Cubehead & Kirill)
The Hit Men w/ MC Souljah 

Kid Entropy - So Far (Eye-d rmx) 
Ill Skillz - Soulshaker (BSE rmx) 
Break & Silent Witness - Godpad 
Konflict "Messiah" Renegate Hardware 
Black Sun Empire "Fearless" BSE Recordings 
Tactile "Spaced Out" Timeless 
Resonant Evil "Blue Rooom" White 
Bad Co. - The Nine 
Signal to Noise - Nanobugs 
Noisia - Hubcap 
Optiv & Gridlok - Panache 
Fierce & C4C "Carrier"-Gridlok Rmx Quarantine 
Calyx & TeeBee "Cyclone" Moving Shadow 
Bad Company "4 Days"- Moving Fusion Rmx White 
Break - Ruff & Tumble 
Amit - Gatecrasher 
Digital - Flash II 
Universal Project "Replacement Killerz Part 1" UP Recordings 
Counterstrike "Bloodline" Outbreak Ltd 
Counterstrike "Aftrikanism" Outbreak Ltd 
Manifest - O.G. Returns 
Gridlok - Trick 
Klute - Take a Breath 
Loxy and J Dub "Twisted 3rd Mind"- Keaton & Hive Rmx Metalheadz 
Steppin Exersise #1 for Men - Unknown


----------



## astro^boi

Another day...another DnB thread..Mods could you possibly merge this to the existing DnB thread...and for those posting on anything DnB related could u please refer to this thread ----> http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?t=283313

Just saves on mupltiple threads popping up about the one subject.

To answer your question kurt. Grab this mix. http://www.dogsonacid.com/showthread.php?threadid=359054&mode=article

Anything by Infiltrata & Hochi has a hip hop influence. They're pushing the sound at the moment which is DnB fused with hip hop.


----------



## swilow

Merged. Cheers astro^boi


----------



## lurkerguy

_Plug: Drum & Bass For Papa_

http://www.amazon.com/Drum-Bass-Papa-Plug-EPs/dp/B000001Y4R

Best D&B album *EVER*.

"Smoke a joint... smoke a joint... smoke a joint..."


----------



## *IRISH*

*raggae Jungle*



			
				kurt0123 said:
			
		

> i NEED some more raggae dnb!!



http://www.ncdnb.com/artist_files/riddim_killaz/ClipandCarbine-DubplateTeaserMixVol2.mp3

ClipandCarbine-Dubplate mix

Criminal - Give it To You
The Archangel - Deathwish
Diamond Geezer - Top Ranking
Illicit - Ganja Pipe VIP
Shitmat - Rungleclart
Kid 606 - Pregnant Cheerleader theme song
DJ Vadim vs Elephant man - Haters Wanna War (Riddim Killaz Mashup)
Illicit - Ghetta Red Hot (???)
ShitmaT - Haile Selassie Rules OK
Zebo - Partisan
Ripclaw - Listen Massive
Human? - New Name
Bounty Killer - Top a Top
??? - ???
Leftside and Esco - DR EVIL Punanny tune
Bounty Killer - We Aint Going Anywhere (Right Here) 


http://www.klubbrekyl.com/downloadmixtape.php?id=16

Boj Lucki - Dub Fi Dub 3

1. The Fix – Machu Picchu (dub)
2. Blu Mar Ten – My heart (dub)
3. Rebel MC – Jahovian / Ritual rmx (dub)
4. Theory – Conquering lion (Function)
5. Benny page – Dubroom / rRythm beater rmx (Cutters choice)
6. Ljudas & Boj Lucki – Gunwar (Jungle X dub)
7. Benny Page – Cant wait (dub)
8. Benny Page – Under survaliance (Digital soundboy dub)
9. Absorb + Joey Fever – Pull the plug (dub)
10. Senses & Survival – Kaikan (dub)
11. The Fix – Disturbance / Theory rmx (dub)
12. 0=0 – Abolished (dub)
13. Lupe Fiasco – Kick push boothie (?)
14. Yt – England story / Benny page rmx (dub)
15. Yt – Boj Lucki story / Phantasy & Shodan rmx (special)
16. Tactile – Wild things (Dispatch dub)
17. Demolition man – Fire / Serial killaz rmx (?)
18. Freddyfred – Show us the way (dub)
19. Cold jazz & Wezzler – noob (dub)
20. Ljudas & Boj Lucki + Million Stylez – Fade away (Shout dub)
21. The Fix & Generic – On the real (Hardware dub)
22. Busta Ryhmes – I love my baby / bootleg (?)
23. Soundclash – Cry out (Dirty dubs round 1)


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

*Drum & Bass*

No current Dn'B Thread! What is This????

Having rectified that:

New mix from the master of liquid (aaron simpson): 

http://www.downloadaaronsimpson.com...impson_audibletelepathy_february2007_192k.mp3

Bitrate: 192k
Running Time - 79:59
01 Matrix & Futurebound - Skyscraper
02 SKC - Worthwhile
03 Kiko - Naughty Girl
04 Blame - Livewire
05 Logistics - Everything Is Illuminated
06 Brookes Brothers - Mistakes
07 Matrix & Sonic - Flashlight
08 G Dub - Come Home
09 Funky Technicians - Call Me Back
10 Blue Sonix - Luv Me (Logistics remix)
11 Shimon - The Shadow Knows
12 Twintone & Dj Rome - I Try (Muffler remix)
13 State of Mind - Veil
14 High Contrast & Logistics - If I Could
15 Contour - Masquerade
16 Urban Notion - Dub
17 17th Boulevard - Memories
18 Subsonik + Ben Sage (Subsenix) - Second Sighting
19 SKC - Alpha Centauri
20 Matrix & Futurebound - Universal Truth
21 Shock One - Let Me Go VIP
22 Subfocus - Special Place
23 Mazzini - Freak
24 Dj Samurai - Sound of Fire
25 Electrosoul System - Colours
26 Subwave - Believe Me
27 Logistics - Every Beat Of The Heart
28 Shimon - Drug Mule
29 Blu Mar Ten - Let Myself Go
30 Missy Elliot - We Run This (High Contrast remix)
31 D Kay & Dj Lee - How Much Does It Take
32 Laroque - Oceans

Mixes people! I want mixes! And discussion...

Seriously if anyone has any good liquid mixes (ala above), i want them.


----------



## BingoBango

good stuff! 

makes me wanna go see the upbeats on easter sunday


it'll be infected mushies for me though


----------



## Pathogen

There are DNB threads open, one that I personally started. 
I made a minimix the other day with new equipment, i'll post it later if there is any interest.
it isn't liquid though, it is complete nastiness.


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

^ whoops soz for stealing your thunder dude. I couldn't see it (my state of conciousness should have told me something was amiss). 

Dark & Nasty is good good good.



			
				BingoBango said:
			
		

> good stuff!
> 
> makes me wanna go see the upbeats on easter sunday
> 
> 
> it'll be infected mushies for me though



I'll be sure to gurn at ye.


----------



## swilow

Bump

Merged new thread with this one. Next time have a search or not, whatever


----------



## dapurpman

been listenin to state of mind/ and electrosoul system much recenlty, what is similar soundin dnb i could look out for ?


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

willow11 said:
			
		

> Bump
> 
> Merged new thread with this one. Next time have a search or not, whatever



Will do, O master of threads. It was this one I was trying to find dammit!

dapurpman: state of mind.... I would look out for Matrix & Futurebound's new album. I reckon that's going to be as good as state of mind - take control. It's hard to recommend as state of mind are so damn good... ahh... Ben Sage, Drumsound & Bassline Smith, Concord Dawn (NZ represents the neurofunk), craggz & parallel forces, rascal & klone... ahhh and of course my personal 'cream my pants' favourite track. "Blu Mar Ten - Let Myself Go". Just get it. Amazing shit.

EDIT:


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Pathogen said:
			
		

> There are DNB threads open, one that I personally started.
> I made a minimix the other day with new equipment, i'll post it later if there is any interest.
> it isn't liquid though, it is complete nastiness.



Did we ever get to lay our hands upon your tunes? I wouldn't mind some dark & techy. BOH!


----------



## astro^boi

TEKDBZ all up in the heezy!











HEAT, VOL. 2 / EPIPHANY PRESS RELEASE/INTRO 

You’ve been patiently waiting for the next TEKDBZ explosion, and the time has come to feel the HEAT! These two mixtapes will not only showcase the versatility of the TEKDBZ sound and affiliates, but it will be another example of how forward-thinking this crew truly is. 

When Hochi and Infiltrata first brought HEAT, VOL.1 to the masses, it was something many heads did not understand. While it was a straight-up DNB mixtape, it was wearing Chuck Taylors: the focus was showcasing a serious selection of Drum & Bass bangers, but in a Hip-Hop state of mind, from the intros to the drops to the overall feel of the tape. HEAT, VOL. 2 brings Hochi alongside The One, going from “The UK to the Bay” with their selection. Hochi steps up first, crafting a seamless blend of rough DNB beats, Hip-Hop blends, all creating an intense, speaker-bangin’ time. Exclusive drops from some of Hip-Hop’s biggest stars, rhymes from MCs like Messinian, Dre (winner of BBC 1Xtra’s XtraBass Awards 2007 Breakthrough MC award), Mental Sharp and more, and the hilarious interludes will further establish the hybrid style that TEKDBZ is slowly bringing forth. The One steps up for the 2nd half of HEAT, VOL. 2, bringing a choice crate of Grime tracks to the platform, playing yang to Hochi’s ying. You haven’t heard many mixtapes like this, especially coming from a brand that was initially seen as a DNB label. Get prepared. 

On the 2nd mixtape, Armanni and Sharpness bring you EPIPHANY, a mixtape that truly let’s you know how hot of a pairing these two MCs are. For those of you who only know these two from their DNB output (URB’s 2006 DNBS ingle of the year “Fahrenheit 215”, “Hit ‘Em Hard”, etc.), you don’t know the half of this: straight up Hip-Hop flavor, from the story within the interludes to the choice of instrumentals (“Grammy Family”, “Make It Rain”, “Kick, Push”, etc.) to the plethora of styles these two possess. MCs who are more soldiers than rhymers, with a message and a knack for grabbin’ your ears and keeping you occupied. There’s always a load of people asking for some dope Hip-Hop to check out: look no further. 

So, what have we learned from these two mixtapes? TEKDBZ is the future? There’s more to DNB than internet forums of One Nation dance floors? Hip-Hop can both make you dance and make you think? I think it’s safe to say that, with these two mixes as proof, all of the above would be the correct answer. Keep it locked to TEKDBZ.com for more news, more music, more tour dates… just MORE! 2k7 is OURS! 

http://tekdbz.com/heat/TEKDBZ_Hochi_and_The_ONE_HEAT_VOL_2.mp3

http://tekdbz.com/heat/TEKDBZ_GASM_MENTAL_SHARP_Epiphany.mp3


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

lurkerguy said:
			
		

> _Plug: Drum & Bass For Papa_
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Drum-Bass-Papa-Plug-EPs/dp/B000001Y4R
> 
> Best D&B album *EVER*.
> 
> "Smoke a joint... smoke a joint... smoke a joint..."



+1

Vibert is a fuckin' genious!


----------



## Jenksican_commaTOM

3 said:
			
		

> +1
> 
> Vibert is a fuckin' genious!



+2....w3rd

Amen_Andrews_vs._Spac_Hand_Luke

+3

he_is_a_fuckin'_geenyus.


----------



## ntype

I'm really liking the new Jump Up stuff coming out in the UK. Its back to basics menacing baselines. Very upfront, not trancy at all. Check out DJ's TC, Hazard, Friction, Clipz. 
Clipz's "Livin Drums" album is in this style, and is fairly good (mixed too).
Taxman is a decent jump up producer.
Most of TCs stuff is heavy.

Any other good UK jump up suggestions from anyone? I hear allot of it on rave tape/cd packs, but never know who on earth the tunes are by!


----------



## dapurpman

VA-10_Years_Of_Drum_And_Bass_Arena_Mixed_By_Andy_C_And_G
rooverider-2CD-2007-uC

source link: http://uploaded.to/?id=1j6q9t


----------



## *IRISH*

yossarian_is_sane! said:
			
		

> New mix from the master of liquid (aaron simpson):



tHATS a sweet mix. Atmospheric is the deep side of dnb%) 

some more liquid for ya

T-west is the master!
http://media.libsyn.com/media/twest/betweenthebeats.mp3

1. WHITE ???
2. MARTYN - CLOUD CONVENTION
3. SEBA ALASKA - PERPETUAL
4. SEBA - HEAVEN SENT
5. BMT - BLACKWATER RMX
6. SEBA - NEBULA
7. NU TONE - THE THINGS THAT LOVERS DO
8. SEBA ALASKA - BACK FROM ETERNITY
9. MUFFLER - I GO
10. CALIBRE - DERANGED
11. FURNEY - ???
12. TEEBEE NOISIA - MOON PALACE
13. BROOKES BROTHERS - HARD KNOCKS


Lekke-My_kind_of_deep

http://www.dnbshare.com/mixes/Lekke-My_kind_of_deep.mp3

01. Seba & Paradox ft. R. Manos - Wakeup Call (Secret Operations)
02. Presence - Secret Headquarters (dub)
03. Kubiks & Lomax - Showdown (Soundtrax)
04. Icicle - Magnetism (Fokuz)
05. Holdtight - Old Times (Industry)
06. Henree - SoDeepItHurts (dub)
07. Logistics - Haunted By Her Yesterdays (Hospital)
08. Stunna - Northside (Strictly Digital)
09. Bcee & Lomax - Letting Go (Fokuz)
10. Presence - Three Mile (dub)
11. Peyo & Cloudnine - That’s What You Do To Me (dub)
12. Autumn - It’s Always About The Girl rmx (Celsius)
13. Icicle - Can’t Be (Fokuz Limited)
14. Kubiks & Lomax - 13 Senses (FunkySoulForYou)
15. Atlantic Connection - Situations (Dispatch)
16. Lenzman - Deeper Than You (dub)
17. Zyon Base - Nightingale (Fokuz)
18. Kubiks & Lomax - Things To Come (Phunkfiction)


Typecell

http://www.mixesonline.com/artists/typecell/Mixes/2002/Typecell_-_DJMIX_at_Evolution_2002.mp3


----------



## Sandbag

Just went to a great show Wed. night, opener was a local (MN) who is one my my favorites, Dyami Tsunami, and the headliner was LTJ Bukem (UK) who dropped some phenomenal shit on us...


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Bukem is fucking mint. Him an mc conrad do a bloody good set


----------



## notauniquesnowflake

I don't know shite about D&B but am really getting into the atmospheric/jazzy kind. Anyone have any good recommendations?


----------



## dapurpman

notauniquesnowflake said:
			
		

> I don't know shite about D&B but am really getting into the atmospheric/jazzy kind. Anyone have any good recommendations?



LTJ bukem, blu mar ten, big bud. grooverider's album mysteries of funk. oh makato also. look for shiz released from "good looking records"


----------



## astro^boi

Its been awhile between drinks! 

Wheres all tha muthafukin jungle heads at??


----------



## o0psy Daisy

I listened to Phace's new one, Psycho all this week.  Got the album a while ago and then saw one of them play a SICK show recently.  I love their throbbing bass and I love their range.... PHACE


----------



## lystra

yossarian_is_sane! said:
			
		

> Bukem is fucking mint. Him an mc conrad do a bloody good set


right on

...as far as recommendations are concerned: Staticky--Klute rmx


----------



## IXinX

Klute has a new album out
The Emperor's new cloths

check it out.
Its 15+ tracks of dnb variety
I love Klute

Make that 25 tracks.
I'm listening to it again now 
got some dubsteppy influences showing through i think


----------



## lystra

Teebee has a long list of dark, grimy, melodic, smart tracks
...beautiful female vocals too


----------



## Sandbag

If you haven't already check out some shit from Pendulum.  In my area it seems like you hear at least one track of theirs in every DnB set.  Check out "Hold Your Colour" or "Break Beat Kaos".  Fuckin' dope stuff...


----------



## twisted by design

calyx & Teebee anatomy LP


fyaaaaaaa


----------



## astro^boi

twisted by design said:
			
		

> calyx & Teebee anatomy LP
> 
> 
> fyaaaaaaa



Quoted for truth! %)


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

for the hard step stuff that will blow out the bassbins, stuff on the human label is the jam...ive really been feelin the upbeats lately, le mamoth bangs like whoa, dylan, robin chaos, tech itch

and on the more dnb techsteppy stuff, pendulum is pretty tight, ed rush, dj pascal, calyx and teebee are hot too...

ive been bumpin this essential mix from shyFx that is real tight, lots of ragga jump up style. its from judge jules radio show (im pretty sure) worth a listen tho


----------



## astro^boi

Pendulum is most definately not techstep...

And the Essential Mix shows are done by Pete Tong not Judge Jules


----------



## Sandbag

Recently getting into Noisia...they do some some pretty sick neurofunk DnB...definately worth checking out IMO.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

Pendulum Intro: Pendulum is a drum and bass/techstep group from Perth, Australia. In 2003, the group relocated to the United Kingdom.


----------



## Grandwizi

phace was just here 2 weeks ago, ink is next.
i like older stuff too like future prophecies, ez rollers, shy fx, aphrodite


----------



## Sandbag

Reid Speed is another favorite...hoping to see her early July at a 3-day event.  Plus, the fact that she's hot is cool too.


----------



## astro^boi

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> Pendulum Intro: Pendulum is a drum and bass/techstep group from Perth, Australia. In 2003, the group relocated to the United Kingdom.



Where was that taken from? A flyer for a gig? Whoever wrote that needs to get their facts straight

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Techstep

Wikipedia has a go at explaining it. The sound Pendulum has or had is no where near what real Techstep is


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

The closest pendulum get to tech step would be 'through the loop'. Definately not their sound though.


----------



## Sandbag

This should settle things...here's a full album from them...enjoi.  
Pendulum - Break Beat Kaos 002: Hold Your Colour


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

ahh thanks but iv'e got it  

From what i've experienced of both pendulum live and just El hornet on his own... Definately much more jump up than techstep. Although they are much more accessible to people who generally wouldn't like DnB... the amount of kandy ravers at their gigs... anyway... 

State of Mind is more what I would consider to be techstep (my ears are still ringing - they do a rocking set!). IMHO their album is better than Hold Your Colour.

But hey, everyone's definition varies slightly... I  guess pendulum have just been overplayed in Perth.


----------



## *IRISH*

Pendulum make ring tone music.They hav defo been ovaplayed in perth


----------



## Sandbag

I'm in the midwest USA...Minnesota to be specific and even here it's hard to hear an hour long DnB set w/o a pendulum track...either that or evol intent.


----------



## astro^boi

Tell dem Minnesota DJ's to go out and buy some proper records. Theres a shitload of stuff out there apart from Pendulum


----------



## Sandbag

Yeah, it's not all the exact same tracks over and over...but to recognize the same artist in 3 out of 5 sets gets kinda old.


----------



## dapurpman

state of mind - sun king ( chris su remix ) is very good.


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

^ OMG FUCK YES!!! Brilliant remix of a brilliant track

I looked everywhere for that thing when they started mixing it in their radio show 6 months back. Couldn't find a release date anywhere. I will have to have another hunt to find a copy now!

EDIT: AHA! Found it!


----------



## GravyRobber

This set is really cool. 

"PsychoFreud aka Anders Eriksen is a 29 year old producer and DJ situated in Oslo, Noway.  Focusing on ragga drumandbass / jungle, reggae and hiphop, he usually blends a reggae flavour into every sound he touches.  His drumandbass usually has reggae vocals both known or unknown vocalists, with a production setting a standard rarely heard elsewhere.  "

I generally like the ragga stuff, like the Chase & Status remix of Mr. Vegas - Hot Wuk and Benny Page - Can't test. Any recommendations in that particular area?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

dude you have the best BL name ever^^

i love tim and eric, fucking gravy robbers


----------



## itsALLfake

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JXvYm0vAOd0

this is this bands first gig. Maybe you can look out for them in the near future:]


----------



## *IRISH*

http://www.drumandbass.ru/mix/Spor-TwistedFrequencyMix.mp3

*Spor
*
Spor - Bad Cards
Evol Intent & Ewun - 8 Bit Bitch (Spor Remix)
Spor - Dreadnought (Bite Me VIP)
> Evol Intent - Glock Party
Spor - Knock You Down (Krudstep VIP)
Break - Submerged (Calyx & Teebee Remix)
Evol Intent, Ewun & Vicious Circle - Odd Number
Spor - 103 Degrees
Pendulum - Toxic Shock (Spor Remix)
> Noisia - Block Control VIP
Apex - Breathe
> Bad Company - The Pulse
Spor - Supernova
Spor - The Resistance
> Konflict - The Beckoning
Mindscape - No Escape (Noisia Remix)
Calyx & Teebee - Make Your Choice
Spor, Evol Intent & Ewun - Levitate
Squarepusher - Do You Know Squarepusher


----------



## drumnbass420

I'm not too much into pendulum. I only like Spiral and still grey. I did see el hornet spin so I think I prefered the set to the tunes as producers. I miss the days before you'd hear pendulum tunes where ever you went. =(

What I like off the top of my head
Tactile
BSE
Optiv
Bcee& Lomax
Alix Perez
Loxy
Trace
Marcus Intalex
Mathematics
D.Kay& Lee
Kemal

+tons more


----------



## DragonFly31

I'm not the greatest fan of really dark dnb, hence some of my all-time favourite tunes can be what's considered 'commercial' or 'cheesy' at raves or parties, but as a DJ I've never bowed down to these critics as I play what I like, and the fact that it's only other DJ's that criticize me, the people seem to love it.

All time favs tunes include:

Subfocus - Druggy, Special Place, Airplane

Pendulum - Voodoo people, Vault, smack my bitch up

Ed and brockie solo - turntable 1 (and the b side of that one)

Aphrodite - King of the beats

Q tip - Ask not (prefer the not VIP one)

Hype - Dubplate killaz 1 and 2

Jump

Skumbag VIP

Marcus Intalex - Zumbar

Tommy Boy - Love and happiness, In the city

DJ Fresh - the Immortal (what a tune to start your set with!!!)

...lots more... if you want more I can give you! I've got most of these tunes on my laptop


----------



## astro^boi

DragonFly31 said:
			
		

> Q tip - Ask not (prefer the not VIP one)



Not sure if its a typo...but Q-tip is a rapper. And Q-Project is the name of the artist who did that tune. :D


----------



## astro^boi

KASRA - DOA MIX JULY 2007

LOGISTICS - LITHIUM - HOSPITAL 
BREAK - RINGING EARS - COMMERCIAL SUICIDE 
COMMIX - SATELLITE TYPE 2 - HEADZ 
LOMAX - BAD COP - CRITICAL 
ICICLE - LATE NIGHTS - CRITICAL 
COMMIX - FACELESS INTALEX MO BASS RMX - SHOGUN AUDIO 
COMMIX - BELLVUE - HEADZ 
ICICLE - SHADOWS OF TOMORROW - CRITICAL 
BREAK - TIMELINE - CRITICAL 
BREAK - COLD SWEAT - CRITICAL 
C4C - NEVER ACID AGAIN - C4C RECORDINGS 
BREAK - UNTITLED - CRITICAL 
LOGISTICS - WIDE LENS - HOSPITAL 
LOMAX - INNOCENT X - CRITICAL 
BUNGLE - THE FUGUE - CIA 
CYANTIFIC & KASRA - OUTER LIMITS - CRITICAL 
SUBFOCUS & BROOKES BROS - LATE RUN - RAM/BBS 
BUNGLE – TOO LATE LOGISTICS & KASRA VIP - CRITICAL 
LOGISTICS - RAM RAID - HOSPITAL 
BREAK - THE DRONE - SYMMETRY 
BREAK - SUBMERGED TEEBEE & CALYX RMX - SUBTITLES 

http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/DOA_Mix_Kasra-KeepItCritical-July2007.mp3

Deep rollers!


----------



## DragonFly31

^^ my  bad about Q project


----------



## Sandbag

astro^boi said:
			
		

> http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/DOA_Mix_Kasra-KeepItCritical-July2007.mp3


Link was broken for me; but after replacing the .php in the address bar with .mp3 it brought up the file finally.  DLing now... DOA....

*edit* DLed and listening atm...some great stuff...boh!


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Is anyone else familiar with DJ Lesha?  Awesome dnb from Russia.

If anyone is interested I'll upload his sdnb set.


----------



## *IRISH*

http://content.dogsonacid.com/mixes/DOA_Mix-EvolIntent_August2007.mp3

EVOL INTENT

Calyx & Teebee - Enygma
Audio - Missing
Apex - Breathe
Noisia & Phace - Cannonball
Lifted (Spor, Ewun, Apex & Evol Intent) - Untitled (Dirge)
Apex - In Motion
Calyx & Teebee - The Divide
C4C - Never Acid Again
Psidream - Roadrage 2007
Spirit - Scanners
Tech Itch - Alone
Audio - Non Human
Ewun - Untitled (Cop Killa)
Psidream - Tech 9
Gridlok & El Hornet - Hollywood
Noisia vs Black Sun Empire - Winter Wars
Apex - Nowhere to Run
Spor - Molehill
Ewun - Phone Tap
Evol Intent & Ewun - 8 Bit Bitch (Spor remix)
Spor - 1up
Hive & The Upbeats - Dresden
Unknown Error - Same Old Blues


----------



## *IRISH*

Psychlone Jack said:
			
		

> Is anyone else familiar with DJ Lesha?  Awesome dnb from Russia.
> 
> If anyone is interested I'll upload his sdnb set.




post it up man


----------



## forever_young

Used to be into DnB but drifted away from it completely after finding trance/prog house.

I recommend LTJ Bukem and his Good Looking Records label and Metalheadz. The former more than the latter.


----------



## forever_young

A good dark album that's not too droney like the shit that comes out thesedays- Exorcise the Demons by Source Direct.

Also, not as dark but with killer beats-Shadow/Distorted Dreams by Dom, Rob & Goldie.


----------



## JB

nephil said:
			
		

> hmmm old tech itch maybe...lately he's gotten a bit soft
> 
> dillinja defenitly NOT!
> 
> [/URL]


what you wouldn't consider 'deep deadly subs', 'brutal bass' or 'jah know ya big' dark?

guess depends on your definition of dark, I'd say tunes like that set the trend.


----------



## Slid

DJ Bazooka- Aural Carnage Records  (everyone should check this stuff out-  I can't recommend it enough-- hard as fucking nails)

Anything on the Position Chrome label

Killing Sheep Records


----------



## Spleh

Noisia, phace, calyx and everything else that's already been mentioned, think those 3 are all on renegade hardware anywho? As for "I WANT TO BEAT YOU TO DEATH WITH AN ELECTRIC RIOT PROD WHILE I SNORT METH!!!" go here http://profile.myspace.com/index.cfm?fuseaction=user.viewprofile&friendID=175927529
and listen to the track 'crash and burn'


----------



## Liric

No one mentioned Counterstrike.  Dude, you need Counterstrike.  Wicked drums, massive bass, just goin apeshit.  Saw alot of great artists mentioned on here.


----------



## Paralogic

Someone probably mentioned this one already but I reccomend Ed Rush's album Optical or Wormhole, I forgot which one was which.


----------



## phactor

MIA crew out of Chicago. Evol Intent


----------



## ebola?

I'll have to third venetian snares.

doll doll doll is a good point of departure.

ebola


----------



## JB

Most of venetian snares is breakcore not dnb.


----------



## astro^boi

Paralogic said:
			
		

> Someone probably mentioned this one already but I reccomend Ed Rush's album Optical or Wormhole, I forgot which one was which.



The album 'Wormhole' was done by Ed Rush + Optical...they are both DJ's/Producers


----------



## ebola?

>>Most of venetian snares is breakcore not dnb.>>

I scoff in the face of your arbitrarily stringent genre-distinctions. 

ebola


----------



## Portillo

*what do you think of Drum and Bass music?*

Thats right... what do you think of Drum and Bass music?


----------



## stimutant

should be louder.
;-)




seiously:  i love it. 
any special subgenre youre referring to?


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

love it. the harder faster and darker the better....lately ive been listening to a lot of noisia, check them out, they rock.


----------



## uNhoLeee

a fair amount of it boring.

but i do enjoy

unknown error
vortex involute (in your eyes cd - not any of his records though same boring lifeless crap as any other artist - can find a free legal album at chehova.ru)
stim axel
london elektricity


----------



## IcebergSlim

Portillo said:
			
		

> ... what do you think of Drum and Bass music?


best damn music on planet earth, 

new John B - Red Sky is massive, sick race car reese


----------



## Portillo

brainbug said:
			
		

> should be louder.
> ;-)
> 
> seiously:  i love it.
> any special subgenre youre referring to?



Not sure about subgenres, im fairly new to jungle and drum and bass.


----------



## Portillo

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> love it. the harder faster and darker the better.



True, i love drum and bass thats so heavy its almost heavy metal.


----------



## psycosynthesis

Noisia
Calyx
Phace


----------



## atri

spor


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

It's decent.

I like what drum and bass is capable of doing, as an art form, and very much respect people who can produce it. I'm not so big a fan of what it tends toward, popularly.

The fact that liquid is my favorite subgenre, and that unlike myself, most dnb fans seem to like it harder, darker, and grittier, makes me think I'm not a true fan of the genre, at least in most people's eyes. I like it for the intricacy of its beats. But hold the badass.

I frequently tune into the Grooverider show on Fridays nights on the BBC's Radio 1. But if I want to dance and socialize, I'd take trance over dnb, because it's just more likely to be uplifting and euphoric, I find.


----------



## inferiorandy

DnB rocks.


----------



## specialrelativity

I love dnb.  Unfortunately, my favorite site is undergoing a makeover...http://azsessions.com  Can anyone recommend another site with good dnb streaming? 

specialr


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

www.bassdrive.com
www.destroyer.net
www.dnb-sets.de


----------



## Portillo

Is www.kunninmindz.com a good site?


----------



## specialrelativity

gracios, "medicine cabinet" .


----------



## OzzBozz

lookup 36th chamber on myspace

pretty good


----------



## Damien

I like it but it takes a good DJ to keep DNB going all night for me. I find that it can get boring and repetitive in a way which I don't like. If a DJ keeps it going from the dark to the ragga to the stuff with more of jazz or house influence then I can take it in larger doses.


----------



## yucatanboy2

I loooove me some drum and bass, everything from the hard hard dark stuff to ragga jungle to atmospheric/"trancey" drum and bass.  I especially like good, flowing basslines in the stuff i listen to.

It takes a good dj to keep my groove going though, i've heard many that just don't do it for me.  If you don't mix two jungle tracks properly... you can REALLY tell.  

That said, the best jungle i've heard is from local djs, not the standard "big name" dnb acts.  

Check out a dj from seattle: aaron simpson, who used to spin trance, of all things.  Download his dnb sets, good stuff ... http://www.myspace.com/aaronsimpson

...oh, and some of the cooolest dnb you'll ever see is live sets from people like kj sawka 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpen-Aq49lQ&feature=related


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

de nada specialrelativity


----------



## Miss Flea

It's not all noise.  It's not all "heavy". And no, you don't have to play it loud, hard or fast all the time....

Drum & bass can be about quality of production, narrative, engagement, experience, richness of sounds, momentum, track selection, unobtrusiveness, insistence on melody (heck you can even sing along to a lot of d&b!) .... the list goes on and on.

DJ Marky and MC Stamina
London Elektricity
Makoto
LTJ Bukem (with or without MC Conrad)
S.U.V. (esp. the track "Do You Remember")
High Contrast
Seba

A lot of excellent, excellent compilations out there which showcase d&b as much more than the Pendulum-esque meth-bogan teen-sound.

Try LTJ Bukem's "Progession Sessions vol. 4 (without MC Conrad)".


----------



## recons

the good stuff is great and the bad stuff is horrible.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Damien8787 said:
			
		

> I like it but it takes a good DJ to keep DNB going all night for me. I find that it can get boring and repetitive in a way which I don't like. If a DJ keeps it going from the dark to the ragga to the stuff with more of jazz or house influence then I can take it in larger doses.



Very true. I also find changing up MCs is crucial too. I don't want to hear the same exact deep singsongy voice shouting 'Somebody make some noooooooise!' 200 times in an evening, or losing the rhythm and basically just talking over the beats because he's tired. I've unfortunately paid money for both at different times.

Not being a huge fan of either rap or toasting, I could do without the MC altogether.



			
				Miss Flea said:
			
		

> It's not all noise. It's not all "heavy". And no, you don't have to play it loud, hard or fast all the time....
> 
> Drum & bass can be about quality of production, narrative, engagement, experience, richness of sounds, momentum, track selection, unobtrusiveness, insistence on melody (heck you can even sing along to a lot of d&b!) .... the list goes on and on.
> 
> DJ Marky and MC Stamina
> London Elektricity
> Makoto
> LTJ Bukem (with or without MC Conrad)
> S.U.V. (esp. the track "Do You Remember")
> High Contrast
> Seba
> 
> A lot of excellent, excellent compilations out there which showcase d&b as much more than the Pendulum-esque meth-bogan teen-sound.
> 
> Try LTJ Bukem's "Progession Sessions vol. 4 (without MC Conrad)".



My dnb tastes EXACTLY! Would you mind telling me where you find most of the mixes you listen to?


----------



## Portillo

Just to get a second opinion, how "good" is the drum and bass on MSX FM which can be heard in Grand Theft Auto 3 and Liberty City Stories?


----------



## gher

I saw Dylan and Limewax last week. Limewax's music has to be the heaviest drum and bass in existence. It was brilliant. Dylan's music tends to be a continuous build-up that never quite peaks. It's ok, but not for a whole set. 

Also been digging Black Sun Empire and Counterstrike, but I've also developed a fondness for lighter DnB like Shapeshifter. 



			
				Portillo said:
			
		

> True, i love drum and bass thats so heavy its almost heavy metal.



Check out Paul Blackout and his label Hardline Recordingz. Heavy metal drum and bass from Newcastle, Australia.


----------



## junglist15

it's good


----------



## IcebergSlim

those that like the hard shit, what do u think of 'evol intent's new album _'era of diversion'_ ?

i really like 'middle of the night' and '8-bit bitch (spor remix)

www.myspace.com/eraofdiversion


----------



## Rabbi

Drum and Bass took a big fall for me around 2003-2005 and went in a direction that took it away from the reasons I got in to it. 

I got into dnb in the early 90's and was really into stuff like Bukem, Metalheadz, Subase, etc. Dnb was about exactly that, drums and bass. Creative beats. Soulful bass. Funk! 

Over the years, dnb shifted more towards the aggressive side and I kept listening (and buying) less and less. At the point that I was only buying a record or two a week, I gave up. 

This is, of course, a big step down since there was a point where I was working at the biggest (and longest running) dnb night in the Southeast and owned a record store that afforded me the opportunity to really stay on top of what was coming out. There is still stuff that comes out that I like, but I'm now much more of a casual listener.


----------



## @lterEgo

MyDoorsAreOpen said:
			
		

> The fact that liquid is my favorite subgenre, and that unlike myself, most dnb fans seem to like it harder, darker, and grittier, makes me think I'm not a true fan of the genre, at least in most people's eyes.



i feel the same way. certain styles of drum and bass really do it for me, but they don't seem to be the sounds that appeal to the most rabid dnb heads. i find the hard hitting stuff far too abrasive. a little bit of liquid smoothness, jazz, soul, funk, etc. in the track goes a long way for me. the ass-pounding, dark, techy, repetitive death beats literally give me a headache. i also can't dance to that stuff very well. 

i guess i just don't think of 'raves' or parties or events as a time for rage. perhaps that's why exceptionally angry electronic music doesn't appeal to me. 

back in the day, the fans also kept me away from the genre. there was a super elitist, jaded, aggressive vibe that characterized dnb crowds and i opted out of many shows for that reason. again, i go to parties to dance and have a good time, not to get hassled or sneered at, or to bob my head snobbily in a corner, or to see fights. now that dnb has settled in the overall landscape as just another cool genre (as opposed to divine composition handed down from heaven to the chosen stoners) i find the crowds and music a lot more fun. 

i also think dnb is one of the most enjoyable genres to spin. there's always a lot going on in the track, and the stuff i like is pretty bouncy and uplifting. dnb pretty much begs for cuts and chops and trickery too, so i feel more active when i'm playing it. 

in short, i think the good dnb is really good and the bad dnb is really bad


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

Rabbi and @lterEgo, I couldn't have said it better.


----------



## milligramsmile

Best form of music on the planet...From raggacore/Ragga Jungle to Darkstep Techstep the intricacies are endless...Junglists FTW


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

yucatanboy2 said:
			
		

> I loooove me some drum and bass, everything from the hard hard dark stuff to ragga jungle to atmospheric/"trancey" drum and bass.  I especially like good, flowing basslines in the stuff i listen to.
> 
> It takes a good dj to keep my groove going though, i've heard many that just don't do it for me.  If you don't mix two jungle tracks properly... you can REALLY tell.
> 
> That said, the best jungle i've heard is from local djs, not the standard "big name" dnb acts.
> 
> Check out a dj from seattle: aaron simpson, who used to spin trance, of all things.  Download his dnb sets, good stuff ... http://www.myspace.com/aaronsimpson
> 
> ...oh, and some of the cooolest dnb you'll ever see is live sets from people like kj sawka
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpen-Aq49lQ&feature=related




Ahhh yes Aaron Simpson. Possibly my favourite DnB Dj ever (not producer though). His mixes are absolutely brilliant.


----------



## Rabbi

I second that one for KJ Sawka. Incredible live show. 

Yossarian- Are you in the Seattle area?


----------



## I<3 tabs

Finally someone creates a drum and bass thread. Drum and bass is what got me interested in buying a set of turntables in the first place. I love me some old school jungle, atmospheric or not. Something about how techy the drum patterns can get just blows me away along with a nice bassline, and you'll find it in my collection

I think its kind of sad that there was just so much kickass tracks that were released all throughout the 90's and now its just like....meh. Dont get me wrong there is some jump-up and liquid tracks out there that are pretty decent, but I just dont know what the future holds for such a great genre of EDM

I simply cannot stand the new age hardstep dnb *cough* pendulum *cough* Which sucks because it seems thats the only type of dnb my friend (who also spins) is interested in when dnb is brought up in a conversation between us.

Favorite jungle djs of all time:
Dj Randall, LTJ Bukem, Roni Size, Johnny 5, R.A.W., Doc Scott, Peshay, Andy C, Dj Rap, Goldie, Dj Krust

For 100s of old school jungle mixes from practically EVERY Jungle dj from the 92-98 era:
www.goldenerajungle.com END OF STORY......you're welcome, oh yea its free too


----------



## JV

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> love it. the harder faster and darker the better....lately ive been listening to a lot of noisia, check them out, they rock.



noisia and teebee as well.  :D  that dark hard fast shit is where its at!

thanks for those links as well 'm c.'


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Rabbi said:
			
		

> I second that one for KJ Sawka. Incredible live show.
> 
> Yossarian- Are you in the Seattle area?



No, believe it or not im in Western Australia. Stumbled accross his mixes a couple of years ago...


----------



## THiNG_1

dnb is quite good, when it is


----------



## nycrosshairs

dnb is like a part of a trance song. The part where you're waiting for it to get heavy and good but it never does. Thats been my experience.


----------



## gher

You're listening to the wrong DnB then. There is plenty of non-hard DnB that peaks well.


----------



## tree

ltj bukem is slick.


----------



## Phy

I like DNB.
I like jungle very much.
I love breakcore.


----------



## I<3 tabs

nycrosshairs said:
			
		

> dnb is like a part of a trance song. The part where you're waiting for it to get heavy and good but it never does. Thats been my experience.



 Please tell us which artists you're listening to.


----------



## drumnbass420

recons said:
			
		

> the good stuff is great and the bad stuff is horrible.



exactly! For me I can not stand 95% of wobble, any type of jump-up, clownstep stuff, and this heavy metal stuff. TBH I wouldn't even consider the heavy metal stuff to be dark since it reminds me of a wack movie like Saw XII trying to be scary8)  

I do like it dark as in neuro and tech but not the pots and pans bs, and I love liquid and atmospheric too.

I do like Break's stuff a lot. I can't seem to get enough of it.


----------



## drumnbass420

Rabbi said:
			
		

> Drum and Bass took a big fall for me around 2003-2005



Thats when it started getting real clowny for me TBH


----------



## Max Power

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> exactly! For me I can not stand 95% of wobble, any type of jump-up, clownstep stuff, and this heavy metal stuff. TBH I wouldn't even consider the heavy metal stuff to be dark since it reminds me of a wack movie like Saw XII trying to be scary8)
> 
> I do like it dark as in neuro and tech but not the pots and pans bs, and I love liquid and atmospheric too.
> 
> I do like Break's stuff a lot. I can't seem to get enough of it.



why am I not suprised you're posting in this thread?

:D


----------



## drumnbass420

MaxPowers said:
			
		

> why am I not suprised you're posting in this thread?
> 
> :D



hehe:D Im suprised, I just saw this thread. Poor slacker me I'm little late in here 

:D


----------



## hey_papi

Miss Flea said:
			
		

> It's not all noise.  It's not all "heavy". And no, you don't have to play it loud, hard or fast all the time....
> 
> Drum & bass can be about quality of production, narrative, engagement, experience, richness of sounds, momentum, track selection, unobtrusiveness, insistence on melody (heck you can even sing along to a lot of d&b!) .... the list goes on and on.
> 
> DJ Marky and MC Stamina
> London Elektricity
> Makoto
> LTJ Bukem (with or without MC Conrad)
> S.U.V. (esp. the track "Do You Remember")
> High Contrast
> Seba
> 
> A lot of excellent, excellent compilations out there which showcase d&b as much more than the Pendulum-esque meth-bogan teen-sound.
> 
> Try LTJ Bukem's "Progession Sessions vol. 4 (without MC Conrad)".



I have similar tastes.  High Contrast


----------



## drumnbass420

DNB SUCKS!! 

It's too fast and repetitive!! Drug music8)  

Why can't you people like the bullshit hiphop that is on the USA radio coz everybody wants to hear the same 5 songs on repeat.8) 8) 


 j/k


----------



## time traveler

"Logistics - Now More Than Ever" was one of the best albums of '07 in my opinion.

i also really liked "Fabric Live 35 - Marcus Intalex" Smooth Jazz styled D&B FTW !


----------



## dr.strangelove

I hate it. The country and western of electronic music. Sounds like someone took a drum set and a bass and threw them down some stairs and hit record. The most caucasion of all electronic music. No soul. 

"Drowning" by AK1200 is the only exception to the rule.


----------



## DragonFly31

Drum and bass is wonderful music. It has so many subgenres within it - those who claim it is repetitive and all songs sound the same have no clue as to what drum and bass is. 

I understand it is a particular style of music that can be difficult to get, but if you know the scene and listen closely there is so much behind it. So much variety and styles, so that you never get bored as a DJ.


----------



## pkt

As far as electronic goes, d&b is at the bottom of the food chain...


----------



## massive

Drum and bass was fresh in 95.. metalheadz, good looking and all that

But could I listen to a full set of strictly d'n'b today... dont think so (that goes for any one 'genre')

that said there are always some gems coming out, really really feeling the Makoto album for example.


----------



## drumnbass420

pkt said:
			
		

> As far as electronic goes, d&b is at the bottom of the food chain...




Hmmm we need an explanation as to how you feel this way, or else your opinion is about as useless as an old crusty cum stain in your moms underwear 

Aww it's ok little baby, you wouldn't be able to handle good dnb anyways. You're just not at that level yet.


----------



## cheeruptheemos

i m in love with d'n'b, dubstep and breakbeatz.
if you like high contrast, mistabishi, danny byrd, nu:tone

you should really check out
hospital records mix 1-6
fucking amazing music, its from england but its sick.

e turned me into a dnb lover


----------



## drumnbass420

^^majority of DnB is from England, it's the homeland. I like a lot of older hospital sound like pre-05 thou. The new stuff is ok but not what it was like IMO.

edit for new hospital I liked Nu:tone back of beyond LP


----------



## infojunkie

In my opinion it's boring.


----------



## drumnbass420

infojunkie said:
			
		

> In my opinion it's boring.



fair enough, but tell us this..If you find DnB boring than what types of music do you like? IMO outsiders can call it too fast, too repetitive, or too much BUT never boring. You feeling the 200+bpm than, huh?:D Certainly not me. DnB's tempo is exactly where I like it. Of course breakz are my next favorite so I'm always willing to take it down a little bit here and there.




			
				dr.strangelove said:
			
		

> I hate it. The country and western of electronic music. Sounds like someone took a drum set and a bass and threw them down some stairs and hit record. The most caucasion of all electronic music. No soul.
> 
> "Drowning" by AK1200 is the only exception to the rule.



now now apparently you're listening to the wrong stuff. An example is the only dnb track you like which is a garbage DnB track, to say the least. LOL ak1200 makes some bs tunes and wack mixes IMO. No soul, well have you checked out Marcus Intalex's label Soul:R? And that pots and pans sound is key to crap like limewax and dylan (which is also shit). Maybe you should check out other artists since DnB has many and many different sounds. I suggest Calibre, Mathematics, Atlantic Connection, Mutt, older High Contrast, Alix Perez, Marcus Intalex for you


----------



## sour diesel

LA Jungle!!  R.A.W. , Dj curious........


----------



## dr.strangelove

drumnbass420, I still stick by my original opinion (and that is all it is) but I will also look into all the artist you suggested. I would also agree with your AK1200 comments. I love "Drowning" purely for the vocal which I no he had nothing to do with. Thanks for the suggestions.


----------



## MoeBro

Anything Hospital = 

dnb is the only electronic genre I still willingly listen to.


----------



## drumnbass420

dr.strangelove said:
			
		

> drumnbass420, I still stick by my original opinion (and that is all it is) but I will also look into all the artist you suggested. I would also agree with your AK1200 comments. I love "Drowning" purely for the vocal which I no he had nothing to do with. Thanks for the suggestions.



Im sorry for ranting out that day. It's cool you don't like it. I was just being a little bitchy that day. I dunno how ppl call it boring though. If anything outsiders would think it's too much at once, too fast, etc. It's cool thou

a really good vocal track IMO is Take Some Time by D.kay and Lee. It's so beautiful I could cry 
If I can suggest a dnb track to any outsider it would be that one..


here is Take Some Time http://www.chemical-records.co.uk/sc/servlet/Info?Track=UNDERC002


----------



## toadailly

i love dnb. anything on hospital records..... new logistics


----------



## pkt

> Hmmm we need an explanation as to how you feel this way, or else your opinion is about as useless as an old crusty cum stain in your moms underwear
> 
> Aww it's ok little baby, you wouldn't be able to handle good dnb anyways. You're just not at that level yet.



Yes i dont like it because its too monotonous for me and IMO its just too fast to be enjoyable. I enjoy something a little more melodic or something i can chill to, im a huge fan of  most electronic music with the exception of D&B, jumping up and down like a chipmunk on meth isnt exactly my idea of fun, where im from mostly kids and skinheads listen to d&b


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Yeah DnB is kind of the metal of the electronic world. Having said that I love it and think criticisms of it being monotonous are a bit silly. DnB is seriously massive in Perth though. Probably 70% or more of the electronic music scene... You would be surprised at the diversity of the DnB heads.


----------



## drumnbass420

pkt said:
			
		

> Yes i dont like it because its too monotonous for me and IMO its just too fast to be enjoyable. I enjoy something a little more melodic or something i can chill to, im a huge fan of  most electronic music with the exception of D&B, jumping up and down like a chipmunk on meth isnt exactly my idea of fun, where im from mostly kids and skinheads listen to d&b



Umm there is melodic dnb, trust me there is a whole variety of subgenres. Actually the dark and melodic dnb is my fav. Click on that link I posted and you'd be very very suprised. If you wouldn't consider that melodic than your hearing maybe a little off. Or you don't know what melodic is. Not all dnb sounds like that you described. I actually hate about 50% of dnb TBH esp the stuff that is generally big. I really hate pendulum, subfocus, clipz, twisted indivdual, etc. Im not a skinhead my mom's side of the family is Jewish and I celebrate all the holidays with them and eat matzah ball soup, lakas, kugel, even gefilte fish, lox and white fish. I am also not a kid either. Your generalizations are incorrect. By you assuming that all dnb sounds like tweeter music is very foolish. 

I love all dance music but after about an hr of anything besides dnb and breakz, its very very dull...

ps-if you're in england the big stuff you're probably talking about is the crap that I don't like. It's kind of like the radio over here in the USA, horrible hip hop but you gotta look far under all the bs. There is real good stuff under it all....


----------



## TheSpade

I find it's a novelty which soon gets boring.

Like if you go to a DnB night the music to begin with seems decent then a couple hours later it bores the shit out of me.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

A friend of mine who's a big fan of dnb (the pop stuff, like Pendulum 8) ) put it this way: DnB is like sandwiches -- a style of preparation, rather than a cuisine, which has many possible flavors to fit all sorts of tastes. If you like two slices of bread with things in between, chances are there's a sandwich you'd like. If you like sped-up and looped drum breaks and a prominent bassline, chances are there's DnB you'd appreciate.

If you find the format itself offensive -- you like your percussion slow and subdued, you don't like the heavy use of bass you can feel, etc. -- then chances are you won't like any of it. In my experience, people who grew up thinking of classical or 'easy listening' stuff -- anything that uses sweeping lush violin solos or other melodies in the upper frequencies -- as their musical standard of beauty, are pretty turned off to drum n bass. For example, I imagine DnB being a hard sell in China, where the traditional music uses percussion very sparingly, and 'soft' shlock like The Carpenters is a perennial favorite.


----------



## massive

MyDoorsAreOpen said:
			
		

> DnB is like sandwiches -- a style of preparation, rather than a cuisine, which has many possible flavors to fit all sorts of tastes. If you like two slices of bread with things in between, chances are there's a sandwich you'd like.


I see dnb as the cheese between the bread. While there are many types of cheese, in the end its still cheese and no matter how good cheese sometimes you a need to throw in a bit of lettuce or ham to keep tings interesting.


----------



## ussmak

i have a love/hate relationship with dnb.  the really good dnb tracks are incredible and will forever be in my rotation.  however it is so hard to find stuff like that.  so hard in fact, that i usually just ignore the genre all together.  even if one ignores all of the "mainstream" or "pop" or whatever you want to call it, the stuff that really isn't music just a whole lot of drums/cymbals going really fast.  even if you ignore that stuff, it can be difficult to find good stuff.  one man's opinion though.

though stuff like:

Leaving Planet Earth by Talisman & Hudson
All Blue by Sigma

now that is quality.  *sigh*


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^^^ I personally can't STAND dnb tracks that use breaks that are heavy on the crash cymbal. I think the crash cymbal should be used very sparingly -- I'm used to it in rock songs as the climax to a musical phrase. I can't tolerate a few hits on it EVERY bar for much of a song. It's these songs, IMHO, that make people think of dnb as pure noise.


----------



## drumnbass420

i hate pendulum, TC, etc. Plus I can't stand other dnb just those 2 names stick out badly. only 2 pendulum tracks are good b/c they don't sound like typical pendulum crap.

spiral and still grey r the only good pendulum and the rest is throw away garbage that gets played to the ground


----------



## Electro

DNB is awesome. I especialy love old jungle.  House is my true love though.


----------



## drgreenthumb00

Im in love with dnb/jungle = )


----------



## ozzifar

i love a bit of dnb it's probably me favourite genre of electronica tied with garage music (4x4, 2step, love it!). i really can't stand pendulum though heard a recent tune of theirs on radio one not long ago and it gives the genre a bad name. i love the old metalheadz stuff and a lot of the early jungle stuff too, never gets old.


----------



## 00000

checkout leedsdrumandbass.co.uk.

they tried to shut it down:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6LtESnzn3VU
(just noticed how much he says ya kno)


88.1fm on your dial.



gotta quote this man


			
				ozzifar said:
			
		

> early jungle stuff too, never gets old.




been said manytimes.

anyone used to listen to dream fm by any chance?


----------



## eEz

MyDoorsAreOpen said:
			
		

> In my experience, people who grew up thinking of classical or 'easy listening' stuff -- anything that uses sweeping lush violin solos or other melodies in the upper frequencies -- as their musical standard of beauty, are pretty turned off to drum n bass. For example, I imagine DnB being a hard sell in China, where the traditional music uses percussion very sparingly, and 'soft' shlock like The Carpenters is a perennial favorite.



I dunno man, sweeping melodies are a big love of mine and that is one of the reasons why I first got into dnb. It depends what sort of dnb ur listening to. Proper ambient dnb has melodies that blow trance, house, garage, pretty much anything except good ambient music out of the water. But u could go to 100 dnb raves a year and never hear a single track of it.



			
				Rabbi said:
			
		

> I got into dnb in the early 90's and was really into stuff like Bukem, Metalheadz, Subase, etc. Dnb was about exactly that, drums and bass. Creative beats. Soulful bass. Funk!
> .



indeed. although the breaks were noticeably better, the melodies were a lot better too. For me, at some point drum n bass has lost itself, it used to be drum n bass, now its just a form of fast breakbeat techno/house. You got all these suposid styles, tech step, liquid, jump up, drum funk, neuro funk blah blah, to me 99% of the muisc that fits into these catagories is 1 strain of dnb. Synthetic, 2 step rolling techno basicly. Its barely dnb, theres as much attention to the beats in house now days as there is in dnb. Some good stuff out there, people like Fanu are caining it, Seba etc. But yeah, I would say I love dnb but listening to u guys talk what the majority of u would seem to regard as dnb Ive not rly got a lot of time for. 

There are some artists whos work before 2000ish was amoung the most exquisit electronic music ever produced, and really put dnb center stage amoung the main genres of dance on all fronts, melody, rhythm, structure, texture, the full works.

Photek
Source Direct
Goldie
4 Hero
Dj Crystl
Boymerang
Dillinja
Peshay
J Majik
Lemon D

Id argue the stuff these people have out out can only really be matched by the likes of Amon Tobin, Future Sound Of London, maybe more recently Boxcutter, BT and Fanu. And hence dnb, in terms of its backlog is still the greatest genre electronic music has yet to produce. But unless u got an extensive knowledge of these artists music between 1994 and 1998, then were not really talking about the same thing. If ur only familliar with their more recent stuff, or u dont really know more than 7/8 tunes from each of them, then Id have to probably agree with the people who are saying the sort of dnb ud be aware of walking into a club today is 95% rubbish. Id say the same for any of the staple genres atm though, its in no way alone in my estimation, all the 4/4 genres have always been this bad at least back when proper ambient/dark jungle was beign made it elivated itself above elementry synth and sequencer music.b And Im not trying to be elitist about it and 'oh if its not oldschool its shit', thats not the sort of person I am at all, Id love it if dnb was still  rocking out but Im just not feeling whats coming out anymore sadly, it almsot pains me to say it but its true.

Theres a thread on this forum about dubstep, I mentioned some artists there, Gravious and Boxcutter, those 2 along with Amon Tobin, for me, are really carrying the spirit of the dnb I used to be into a lot more than modern dnb. To me these artists music bares a closer resemblance to what I really dig in jungle music.


----------



## Animal Mother

I love drum and bass, but most of my life have been more into rock, hip hop, and metal. This, has given me a specific drum and bass taste. So far, I've decided that i love TC, Pendulum, Subfocus, Logistics, Dieselboy ( especially Dungeon Master's guide )
However, my knowledge of good drum and bass dj's and groups is limited.
With this taste so far, can anybody give me some good suggestions?


----------



## reality_check

only like the chilled out stuff


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

Dieselboy - Substance D

Fucking HEAVY mix.

There needs to be a drum & bass discussion thread.


----------



## khaosddt

i love drum and bass but never more 2 hours in a row, after it seems a little bit repeating


----------



## lsdongs

due to a ruptured eardrum a few years ago, I can't listen to it as loud as I'd like to


----------



## W. S. Gosset

I love drum and bass but lately there is too much jazzy or latin inspired stuff coming out.  I prefer the old techy stuff like Stakka and Skynet or Dillinja.  The new tropical jazzy good times drum and bass just sounds to safe and boring to me, its like cocktail music.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

UnfortunateSquid said:
			
		

> Dieselboy - Substance D
> 
> Fucking HEAVY mix.
> 
> There needs to be a drum & bass discussion thread.



fuck yea. got this the other day and have been listening to it since. there are some great tracks on there. that one evol intent and ewun remix is the shit.


----------



## drumnbass420

W. S. Gosset said:
			
		

> I love drum and bass but lately there is too much jazzy or latin inspired stuff coming out.  I prefer the old techy stuff like Stakka and Skynet or Dillinja.  The new tropical jazzy good times drum and bass just sounds to safe and boring to me, its like cocktail music.



Hey now I like a lot of that jazzy and liquid stuff TBH. But I feel you on the old techy stuff coz that's what got me into dnb in the first place. My fav was old bad company like pre2000/2001 stuff. This stuff ppl call dark IE.pots and pans/skull/metal dnb isn't too dark IMO, it's closer to noise than dark.





I used to like dieselboy a lot. Everything up to and sometimes including the project human mix. His sets have been filled with the pseudo dark pots and pans the past couple years tho.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

W. S. Gosset said:
			
		

> I love drum and bass but lately there is too much jazzy or latin inspired stuff coming out.  I prefer the old techy stuff like Stakka and Skynet or Dillinja.  The new tropical jazzy good times drum and bass just sounds to safe and boring to me, its like cocktail music.



are you kidding? I feel like theres not enough jazzy or latin inspired stuff. I've been getting really bored of the heavy stuff. Its just not doing anything for me anymore. Its like producers are getting lazy and just trying to put out something heavy and dark.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

W. S. Gosset said:
			
		

> I love drum and bass but lately there is too much jazzy or latin inspired stuff coming out.  I prefer the old techy stuff like Stakka and Skynet or Dillinja.  The new tropical jazzy good times drum and bass just sounds to safe and boring to me, its like cocktail music.



I fucking love bossa nova and lounge music, so this is great to hear!


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> I used to like dieselboy a lot. Everything up to and sometimes including the project human mix. His sets have been filled with the pseudo dark pots and pans the past couple years tho.




yea i agree, a lot of his stuff now a days is really noisy. like the tracks dont flow like the older stuff, there are too many breakdowns and tempodrops. there are enough good tracks on it tho to make it worth listening to. some of it tho is just too much pots and pans.


----------



## massive

StarOceanHouse said:
			
		

> are you kidding? I feel like theres not enough jazzy or latin inspired stuff. I've been getting really bored of the heavy stuff. Its just not doing anything for me anymore.


word. the best thing about d'n'b' is the rolling, machine guns beats, but without a layer of melody its just lost. lucky theres always something niice like "Modified & Devious D - Natty Dread (Faction Remix)".  If Bob Marley heard this he would be toking in his grave. BIG TUNE


----------



## UnSquare

*'Round Midnight, Probably...*

+++.

'specially what tools us'd to call
'Intelligent D&B'
(Trancey/Progressive D&B),
or 
Jazz-Based D'n'B...

...I like Hardstep Drum 'n' Bass, too...

...They're us'd to be several
clubs in Sydney that had awesome 100%
D'n'B nights every week...

...like at 'Round Midnight'...

...but people turn into 'Houses'.

Infactomundo,
I'ma listenin' to
*Roni Size* - _'Brown Paper Bag (Full Vocal Mix)'_
_[not the album version]_
rare do I dig male MC's over the top of D'n'B...
...this wipes the album 'Reprazent' vers. off
tha map.

Need To Come Back
To This
Thread.

PEACE
UnS


----------



## UnSquare

reality_check said:
			
		

> only like the chilled out stuff



If yo' don' have
a copy of 
*Skanna* - _'Heaven'_
Pls.
Pls.
PLS!


----------



## skahead17

none of you have any clue what you are talking about, watch this band, this is drum and bass for you. fuck you standard bullshit.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=ufGNQneajwc


----------



## Portillo

lsdongs said:
			
		

> due to a ruptured eardrum a few years ago, I can't listen to it as loud as I'd like to



Damm...


----------



## shith3ad

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> Hmmm we need an explanation as to how you feel this way, or else your opinion is about as useless as an old crusty cum stain in your moms underwear
> 
> Aww it's ok little baby, you wouldn't be able to handle good dnb anyways. You're just not at that level yet.




hahaha...when i play breakcore people run and hide.....fuck


----------



## NFGvans628

some of it is alright
but for the most part its fucking boring


----------



## drumnbass420

I really like Atlantic Connection

We need a new rule up in this bitch..

If you say it's boring than you need to state what music you do like. 

If it's anything four to the floor than you should just stfu with your boring wank.


----------



## NFGvans628

i like hardcore and happy hardcore
jeeez man breath lol its just a message board

scott brown, luna-c, hixxy, weaver, brisk, dj saiyan, tika, dj leash...


----------



## drumnbass420

NFGvans628 said:
			
		

> i like hardcore and happy hardcore
> jeeez man breath lol its just a message board
> 
> scott brown, luna-c, hixxy, weaver, brisk, dj saiyan, tika, dj leash...



i just dont think it can b considered boring, that's all. mayb repetitive, annoying, too fast, etc but never boring. dnb is my life and i must defend the best sounds of it

ps-i'm not a male gender


----------



## NFGvans628

oh sorry! i over use the word "man"

anyways i understand...i would defend mine too 

maybe i just havent heard any good drum and bass
you should hook me up with a mix


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

if anyone lives in the midatlantic region of the northeast USA, go to starscape--lots of good DnB there this year.


----------



## NFGvans628

ahh i heard about starscape! i wanna go just to hear "dub side of the moon" haha

here is the line up  
http://www.starscapefestival.com/artists.html


----------



## MynameisnotDeja

I love Pendulum I dont get why they have such bad reviews.


----------



## eEz

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> I love Pendulum I dont get why they have such bad reviews.



 There are some rock fans out there deep into Hendrix and Zeppelin, who would write a bad review of the Klaxons or My Chemical Romance, its the same deal.

Anyone who doubts the musicality of dnb should check this video, 4 Hero (one of the originators of breakbeat hardcore and jungle), live at the Montreux Jazz festival. End of the day jazz is one of the most technical, musical styles out there, and the most intense in terms on intrument performance. Good dnb can go to a Jazz festival and play out on the same level as any jazz act, not many styles of dance music can say that.

http://youtube.com/watch?v=yyGmciIK7Qc


----------



## NFGvans628

that video was like nails on a chalk board


----------



## drumnbass420

I don't like pendulum..in fact I dont like a lot of dnb or popular dnb tbh

my username says drumnbass but I actually hate stuff like pendulum, tc, clipz, hazard, taxman, g.dub, and stuff like dylan, evol intent, dsl, limewax, counterstrike. etc, etc 

so please dont associate me with that wank...

I am a snob, sorry to offend. But hey I dont let the crap bother me coz I dont go out to nights where it's being played at.


----------



## TripperKay

i really like some and i really hate some

i love the happier things but some of it is scaryy like DJ Hype
it freaks me out


----------



## eEz

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> I don't like pendulum..in fact I dont like a lot of dnb or popular dnb tbh
> 
> my username says drumnbass but I actually hate stuff like pendulum, tc, clipz, hazard, taxman, g.dub, and stuff like dylan, evol intent, dsl, limewax, counterstrike. etc, etc
> 
> so please dont associate me with that wank...
> 
> I am a snob, sorry to offend. But hey I dont let the crap bother me coz I dont go out to nights where it's being played at.



if ur not a snob when it comes to dnb ur more than likely listening to a ton of shit music, like all those people u just mentioned  Snobbery in dnb is to be applauded, theres no enough of it now days. Its been hijacked by technoid metal fans wholl jump around to anything that sounds like an offensive din.


----------



## drumnbass420

TripperKay said:
			
		

> some of it is scaryy like DJ Hype
> it freaks me out



LOLOL!! How is hype scary?? u seriously can't be saying the selection he plays is scary, are you?? 



			
				eEz said:
			
		

> if ur not a snob when it comes to dnb ur more than likely listening to a ton of shit music, like all those people u just mentioned  Snobbery in dnb is to be applauded, theres no enough of it now days. Its been hijacked by technoid metal fans wholl jump around to anything that sounds like an offensive din.



awww thanks, I'm always getting crap for not liking a lot of dnb. I think if I can say what and who I don't like, I can then therefore just say I like most of the rest of it. If that makes sense.8(  

The city that I live near is living proof that snobs are needed in dnb. We actually haven't had decent dnb on the weekend since august!! This weekend we have SPL, few months ago was was demo, always having dylan spinning here, limewax like 6months ago. Yup, that's who headlines dnb on the weekends in philly anymore. So I drive 1.5-2hrs to nyc to get my dnb anymore. The dnb I've heard up there in the last year was Mathematics, Klute, Marcus Intalex, Digital, Atlantic Connection, Concord Dawn, The Upbeats.

..sigh..


----------



## ebola?

I think that Drum 'n' Bass found its perfection as drill 'n' bass / breakcore.

ebola


----------



## axl blaze

as a drummer I never thought I really would like electronic music, but years on BL and hanging out with BLers really changed my opinion on electronic music. drum n bass is my fave type of electronic music, I realized very early going to raves and parties. I recently just went to Starscape, again, and I realized when visiting the house tent that that music sounds like "hopskotch music" while when I went to the DNB tent it sounded very real and powerful, like driving a fast car. why the fuck wouldn't you want to drive a fast car?


----------



## wideI

Whoa, there are other ppl that like it 2??  






I adore it, along with evey other type of music...(not so much country or newer rap, though), and yes, even classical and opera   Very broad music palatte.


----------



## eEz

ebola? said:
			
		

> I think that Drum 'n' Bass found its perfection as drill 'n' bass / breakcore.
> 
> ebola



fair play amn, we all have our own take on it. Are you actually Ebola or that just a screen name? Ie, did u do the Klingon Rave Assault Squad?  Just out of interest.


----------



## eEz

wideI said:
			
		

> I adore it, along with evey other type of music...(not so much country or newer rap, though), and yes, even classical and opera   Very broad music palatte.



good man, its all about the wide tastes.


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

www.myspace.com/bensagesucks

(yes, lol, that is the actual site)


----------



## eEz

lol, are u ben sage? or u just into the sagester?


----------



## filenet

DnB is the music of the devil

stolen from the nigga clans

skeletons dancing on tin roofs

un-rhythmic  chaotic crap


----------



## drumnbass420

^^lol you obviously haven't a clue what you're talking about. You're probably listening to the wrong types of dnb, if you think most of it is chaotic. It's ok, though most shit talkers like happy hardcore, hardstyle or some other bullshite =)

I just picked up the unmixed Focuz Recordings chronicles of the deep cd and been bumping it all this week and those tracks totally shit all over a lot of dnb.



			
				eEz said:
			
		

> fair play amn, we all have our own take on it.



Agreed. The stuff I don't like I don't listen to it or even go out and hear it, so it doesn't really bother me _for the most part_.:D


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

eEz said:
			
		

> lol, are u ben sage? or u just into the sagester?



haha, wouldn't that be some shit...nah, i'm just into "the sagester" aka the lord of darkness

and dnb420, i'm pretty sure filenet's post was at least somewhat of a joke. "skeletons dancing on tin roofs", come on, lol.


----------



## drumnbass420

2oclockbeanfiend.2 said:
			
		

> haha, wouldn't that be some shit...nah, i'm just into "the sagester" aka the lord of darkness
> 
> and dnb420, i'm pretty sure filenet's post was at least somewhat of a joke. "skeletons dancing on tin roofs", come on, lol.



lol I thought that at first! But what can I say I'm a slow blonde who fails at internet sarcasm 8)


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

MynameisnotDeja said:
			
		

> I love Pendulum I dont get why they have such bad reviews.



They don't play drum & bass anymore and appear to have used the same synth riff for their last 10 singles.

I don't mind it but it's not DnB anymore. I still love the older pendulum, Spiral is my favourite DnB track ever.... I also like Vault, Masochist and most of the tracks from hold your colour (excluding slam & fasten your seatbelts).

I'm ambivalent towards the new album but it's not DnB. I think you'll find alot of heads get irritated by the element it has attracted to DnB. I for one hate the gaggles of teenie boppers and munted gurners it attracts to alot of the major DnB events around here.

p.s. Ben Sage Rocks!


----------



## eEz

Yeah, for me I just really dont like the sounds. When I started listening to jungle it had a totaly different vibe, it felt like ol Wu Tang records sped up, it had this grainy, smokey vibe about it. Pendulum is just too synthetic and cheesy for me, the sounds they used are the reason I didnt listen to happy hardcore back then, too plastic. But whatever floats ur boat init thats just my tastes.

Ben Sage, lol, u know what Ive never really took the time to check out his tunes, but he posts over on Dogs On Acid quite regularly and he seems like a pretty sound geezer whenever Ive conversed with him. Glad hes doing well and people like his stuff.


----------



## LoJO_7

If it sounds like an off balanced washing machine fucking a metal trash can, as a litter of puppies tumbles down mulitiple flights of stairs I love IT.  I'm talking about DNB, Jungle, Jump up, and break beat that is!!!


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

LoJO_7 said:
			
		

> If it sounds like an off balanced washing machine fucking a metal trash can, as a litter of puppies tumbles down mulitiple flights of stairs I love IT.



I lol'd at this.  

Having now attended a number of kickass drum n' bass nights at various venues, frequently tripping, I have decided this is a fine genre of music for the most part. It's a lot of fun to dance to, very high energy. It just has a very different sound from any genre you can find on the radio in the US -- R&B probably comes the closest. It's rare to hear mainstream tunes for which the main melody is played in the deep ranges, or the beat is so fast and complicated.

But it's the use of bass which fascinates me the most. It takes a very good, powerful, high quality subwoofer to really appreciate drum n' bass. Whenever I've listened to it on psychedelics, I've had this fantasy of scouring the world and founding this institute which would be a repository of all instruments that could put out a very low pitch -- gongs, tubas, dij, stringed instruments, enormous organ pipes, etc -- and using them both to put on live dnb shows, and to make hi-fi recordings for synthesization.

I've actually had the same fansasy about a vibrating washing machine, also the vibrating foundation of a building, producing the bass notes. I've noticed a number of things we don't normally think of as musical instruments putting out tones that remind me of those in a synthesized bassline. Trucks, for example, when you're up close to them.

I imagine dnb being very popular among deaf people, since you can truly feel it as much as you hear it.


----------



## NFGvans628

hey someone still needs to hook me up with some good drum and bass mixes!!!


----------



## 1 1 2 3 5 8 13 21

Can be good if im in the mood.


----------



## IcebergSlim

Ben Sage - Drop in the Ocean & Krooked - Serious Sound , i think "the sagester" aka the lord of darkness just reminded me why i love dnb


----------



## uNhoLeee

http://www.dogsonacid.com/showthread.php?threadid=383933&cache=21


----------



## Onoe

Best music to roll to imo


----------



## Pshaaw

^i very much agree with the n00b


----------



## cheeruptheemos

dj hype hype hype hype hype


ahhhhaha


----------



## EUGNX

the new king cannibal mix is dope


----------



## EUGNX

also, just picked up the new venetian snares - fuccin siccccccc!


----------



## Deepthroat

Drum N' Bass is my fucking life ;D

-DJ Hype
-Subfocus
-Shy FX
-Dillinja
-Noisia
-Aphrodite


----------



## IcebergSlim

stakka/db - chicken hawk = why i  dnb far out tune.


----------



## twgburst

I love drum and bass, but I don't like a lot of the drum and bass fans.  Some of the most snobby assholes I've ever met.  They have a lot in common with emo punk fans.  They both seem to feed on negative vibes.  I'd probably listen to a lot more jungle if the scene wasn't so god damn jaded.


----------



## eEz

NFGvans628 said:
			
		

> hey someone still needs to hook me up with some good drum and bass mixes!!!



I just posted this in another thread, but Ill do a little repost in here for u. Check out the mixes on this dudes site, particularly the Source Direct, Dj Crystl and Photek mixes, Id just go for them first. Might be ur sort of dnb, might not, but for me thats where its at, harsh, detailed breaks, big sub hits and subtle ambient melodies. The Law is the man, great selection in his mixes, some of the best sets Ive heard.

http://www.musicv2.com/artist/the_law


----------



## cerebralinnovation

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> love it. the harder faster and darker the better....lately ive been listening to a lot of noisia, check them out, they rock.




I couldn't have put it better myself. If you wanna hear some ridiculously awesome DnB, check out State Of Mind. Calyx and Teebee are good together and separate, Concord Dawn is good, etc etc etc. So many good groups out there. DnB is the shittttttt.


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

I'm just home from a drum and bass night (a mediocre one), and I'm convinced this genre of music has some sort of cleansing psychological effect. It's definitely a genre which will stretch your perception of what you thought constituted music.


----------



## ebola?

>>Are you actually Ebola or that just a screen name? Ie, did u do the Klingon Rave Assault Squad? >>

Neither.
I _am_ Ebola Hemorrhagic Fever.  But now I wish that I were also in the Klingon Rave Assault Squad.

ebola


----------



## drugsrreligious

sucks ballssss worst music ever along with happy hardcore and jungle(wich is rpactically drum n bass) Lets go psytrance, ambient and psybient! thats true tripping music...


----------



## drumnbass420

^^please speak English, I don't understand retard ;-)

The only thing I got from that poorly written pile of second grader wank was 'tripping music'. LOL I don't want dnb to be associated with 'tripping music'. Dnb is music that sounds good without the drugs tbh. 

So YOU can like music based on how it sounds on drugs while I choose music based on how good it is without drugs..


----------



## Wilycoder

i am a drum and bass DJ. its taken me 1.5 years to be able to say that. 

i only enjoy the atmospheric DNB. it has to be slow and fast at the same time, just like rolling. chilled yet speedy. fucking awesome :D

chill DNB is my fucking life.

"drum and bass that sounds good, without the aid of drugs"


----------



## Portillo

Yesterday i bought drum and bass arena friction and fabio, and also a 3-cd pack called ultimate drum and bass. Hopefully there good. I dont care or know much about the sub-genres but i like the harder stuff.


----------



## Link_S

I love DnB, I dont pretend to know much about it though, i'll get an album, liek some tunes and hate others, its a real pissoff finding out which type the ones i like are. I DO however, know i love liquid dnb, thanks to this fella here who deserves more youtube hits

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=whz65XDRZkk


----------



## ControlFreak

I could probably only take about 30 minutes of DnB, after that My ears start to hurt. I found DnB, Has no Style whatsoever, is just like Techno, anyone can spin that Shit, even a Monkey with His eyes Closed can do it, you get very tired of DnB very quickly. No aspirations and inspirations.


----------



## drumnbass420

^^You are listening to the wrong types of dnb. Dig a little deeper to get away from the bs mainstream in dnb and you'll see there is great stuff out there. 

As far as mixing dnb, you wouldn't have the slightest clue. I'm sorry to burst your little bubble.


----------



## drumnbass420

Wilycoder said:
			
		

> "drum and bass that sounds good, without the aid of drugs"



damn straight


----------



## thinwhitedukes

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> I could probably only take about 30 minutes of DnB, after that My ears start to hurt. I found DnB, Has no Style whatsoever, is just like Techno, anyone can spin that Shit, even a Monkey with His eyes Closed can do it, you get very tired of DnB very quickly. No aspirations and inspirations.



I like Drum and Bass. My favourite DJs are Subfocus, the Qemists and High Contrast. So Im not really into dark D&B. Prefer it with synths and vocals.

But I do somewhat agree with this poster. I went to a D&B night with some of Britain's best DJs playing (Dillinja, Subfocus, Noisia, Nu:Tone) and by the end of the night I just got bored. I think its too samey to listen to for more than a couple of hours. Gets too repetitive.

Also it really annoys me when MCs keep on rapping over songs. I know its their role but do I really have to hear 'I SAY SUB, YOU SAY FOCUS, SUB . . . etc.' every 2 minutes. I do enjoy it though, honest!


----------



## Portillo

Can anyone tell me which ones are the classic tracks out of this tracklisting?

Disc: 1 
1. Hyper On Experience-Lord Of The Null Lines 
2. Jonny L-Hurt You So 
3. EBK-Powder People 
4. Genetics-Extinction 
5. Cyantific-Don't Follow 
6. Renegade-Terrorist 
7. Foul Play-The Stepper 
8. Hold Tight-Mind Watcher 
9. Logistics-Together 
10. High Contrast-Return Of Forever 
11. D Kay-Cornet 
12. Lenzman-Caught Up (Nu:Tone Remix) 

Disc: 2 
1. Urban Shakedown-Some Justice '95 
2. Deep Blue-The Helicopter Tune 
3. Lynx-B-Box Roller 
4. Roni Size-Trust Me (VIP) 
5. Mickey Finn & Aphrodite-Bad Ass 
6. Sam Snee-Everybody 
7. Mulder-Don't Give A Damn 
8. EZ Rollers-RS2000 
9. Marky & XRS Ft. Stamina-LK 
10. Muffler-Everything 
11. Hold Tight-Old Times (Genetics Remix) 
12. London Elektricity-Billion Dollar Gravy 

Disc: 3 
1. Hold Tight-925 
2. Shy FX-Plastic Soul 
3. High Contrast-Racing Green 
4. Lomax & Fokus-5 Weeks 
5. Chase & Status & Jenna G-In Love 
6. Blame-Music Takes You 
7. Omni Trio-Renegade Snares 
8. Chase & Status-Loves Theme 
9. Atlantic Connection-Reach Out 
10. Blu Sonix-Luv Me (Logistics Remix) 
11. Electrosoul System-Moving In Transit (Bcee & Lomax Remix) 
12. Ill Logic & Raf-We Are Now


----------



## psycosynthesis

ControlFreak said:
			
		

> I could probably only take about 30 minutes of DnB, after that My ears start to hurt. I found DnB, Has no Style whatsoever, is just like Techno, anyone can spin that Shit, even a Monkey with His eyes Closed can do it, you get very tired of DnB very quickly. No aspirations and inspirations.




Anyone can spin that shit?

Any idea how fucking difficult it is to beatmatch DnB?


----------



## drumnbass420

^^ It's cool, n00bs don't know that shit. In fact, they don't know ANYTHING. 

Let the n00bs believe what they want. =)


----------



## ultraviolence

Miss Flea said:
			
		

> DJ Marky and MC Stamina
> London Elektricity
> Makoto
> LTJ Bukem (with or without MC Conrad)
> S.U.V. (esp. the track "Do You Remember")
> High Contrast
> Seba
> 
> Try LTJ Bukem's "Progession Sessions vol. 4 (without MC Conrad)".



MY THOUGHTS SEXACTLY

except HIGH CONTRAST needs to be at the top of the list at all times... the top of the list of ALL MUSIC he is the shit


----------



## ultraviolence

Portillo said:
			
		

> Can anyone tell me which ones are the classic tracks out of this tracklisting?
> 
> Disc: 1
> 1. Hyper On Experience-Lord Of The Null Lines
> 2. Jonny L-Hurt You So
> 3. EBK-Powder People
> 4. Genetics-Extinction
> 5. Cyantific-Don't Follow
> 6. Renegade-Terrorist
> 7. Foul Play-The Stepper
> 8. Hold Tight-Mind Watcher
> 9. Logistics-Together
> *10. High Contrast-Return Of Forever *
> 11. D Kay-Cornet
> 12. Lenzman-Caught Up (Nu:Tone Remix)
> 
> Disc: 2
> 1. Urban Shakedown-Some Justice '95
> 2. Deep Blue-The Helicopter Tune
> 3. Lynx-B-Box Roller
> 4. Roni Size-Trust Me (VIP)
> 5. Mickey Finn & Aphrodite-Bad Ass
> 6. Sam Snee-Everybody
> 7. Mulder-Don't Give A Damn
> 8. EZ Rollers-RS2000
> 9. Marky & XRS Ft. Stamina-LK
> 10. Muffler-Everything
> 11. Hold Tight-Old Times (Genetics Remix)
> 12. London Elektricity-Billion Dollar Gravy
> 
> Disc: 3
> 1. Hold Tight-925
> 2. Shy FX-Plastic Soul
> 3. High Contrast-Racing Green
> 4. Lomax & Fokus-5 Weeks
> 5. Chase & Status & Jenna G-In Love
> 6. Blame-Music Takes You
> 7. Omni Trio-Renegade Snares
> 8. Chase & Status-Loves Theme
> 9. Atlantic Connection-Reach Out
> 10. Blu Sonix-Luv Me (Logistics Remix)
> 11. Electrosoul System-Moving In Transit (Bcee & Lomax Remix)
> 12. Ill Logic & Raf-We Are Now



the best song ever created...


----------



## Echo_419

*Jungle*

So anyone on here listen to Jungle? 

What are some of your favorite mixes?

Here are a few of mine. Awesome to smoke to if you got a system.

http://www.ragga-jungle.com/topic/3994/dmd-hotta-fiya-mix/

http://www.ragga-jungle.com/topic/967/havoc-jungle-for-breakfast-vol2/

http://www.ragga-jungle.com/topic/5689/audio-habitat-j-bostron-studio-mix-june-08-db/


----------



## AmorRoark

Hey dude, this is probably better suited for Music & DJs forum. So I'm going to shift it over there. Welcome though!


----------



## @lterEgo

hey echo - there are loads of junglists in this forum. i'm going to merge this topic into one of the dnb threads currently hanging out on the front page.


----------



## BigBuz

Hardcore for me is where it all started, first tune that really made me sit up and listen was Dirty Games released on the planet 2 e.p, from this point on due to me living just outside London i had a regualr and varied listening base through the many pirate stations that where springing up all over the place, Rush FM and Kool FM to name a few.  From this point on, even though being only young, it was my dedication in life to be a DJ, to bring these types of tunes to the masses......

I aint going to rattle on about it, but i've seen the scene transform from Hardcore to Jungle to Drum and Bass, for me its all about the Hardcore and Jungle, when you listen to how intricately they chopped these dark amen beats and rolling basslines together, on some shitty old Mac, hand cutting and pasting beats into the early hours, you really appreciate how these pioneers of the scene molded it into the many fragments that it has split into today...

Personally i have really cut back on buying new tunes (still buying Jungle), and i'll only listen to Liquid or Tech step, this bouncy shit rubbish that is being paraded around today as the main drum and bass scene is the reason people like me don't go raving no more, too many little dicks wearing head to toe Moschino thinking they bad man as they live at home with their parents and just blew a months wages, for them ,on an outfit, this aint what the scene was ever about, but it is what it has become, and it is a shame, and it started changing back in bout 2000.

What do i think of D+B these days, the above paragraph explains my views, but i will say there is some real quality music being produced out there by the likes of Calyx + Teebee, Black Sun Empire, Noisia, Breakage, pretty much anyone signed to the Renegade Hardware label, Logistics, Electro Soul System, etc etc, these producers are pushing boundaries with to how far it can go, and i find it a real shame that some the so called 'top' DJ's now parade this bouncy clownstep shite around as though it took more than 5 mins to produce, just a shame that this clownstep accounts for 80% of the scene....

Thats it thats my piece said, there's a couple of mixes up on my myspace www.myspace.com/djbigbuz there is a jungle mix and a drum and bass mix....enjoy

Peace


----------



## phactor

I can confirm that I've loved this stuff since the 7th grade


----------



## Portillo

ultraviolence said:
			
		

> the best song ever created...



Thanks.


----------



## thujone

*suggest me some DNB*

hey yall i'm looking for some mind bending shit (the music not the drugs  ) so pleeeeeease recommend me some tight dnb because i'm starving.  just so you get an idea what kind of tunes i'd prefer, i'm really grooving on high contrast, nutone and logistics lately but can't seem to find the vibe i'm looking for with similar artists so i'm in search of some tunes with both a little edge to it but also a smooth melody.  thanks  annnnnnd START:


----------



## D's

These are some of my favs:
projectHUMAN-Dieselboy
Future Perfect-DJ Dara
AK1200 (her music is nuts!)
CSM 001-DJ Odi

Enjoy!


----------



## @lterEgo

based on the artists you mentioned, i'd recommend these:

*calibre* (one of my favorite dnb producers ever!)
marcus intalex
electrosoul system
klute
mist:i:cal (a collaboration of greats)
zero tolerance
d.kay
klute
ez rollers (some of it anyway)

you'd be safe checking out anything from the soul:r or revolve:r labels 



			
				D's said:
			
		

> AK1200 (her music is nuts!)



oh wow... hahahaha


----------



## IcebergSlim

Subwave - Moscow Lights
Bachelors Of Science - The Ice Dance
Alaska - Ancestral
Sigma - All blue
State Of Mind - Sun King (Chris.Su Remix)
Ill Skillz - Forgive myself (D Kay rmx)
Blu Mar Ten - Anytime Soon (NFI Remix)

i have a feelin u may have heard em, i dunno maybe not, maybe u hear something u like... @lter, good ones.. specifics id say, the "marcus intalex - refreshed ep" and "zero t - cheap shots ep"


----------



## Pman08

danny byrd
Black sun empire
Spor

def good to check out if u want that get up and punch someone in the face feeling.


----------



## ControlDenied

Amon Tobin


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

^werd.

I can enjoy just about all of it, but some of my personal favs are:

the upbeats
dieselboy
ewun
teebee

and oh yeah, ak1200 is a man baby!


----------



## D's

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> ^werd.
> 
> and oh yeah, ak1200 is a man baby!



Really? damn I diddn't know that lol.


----------



## thujone

thanks a lot guys!  i was zoning out to this stuff for hours, it's exactly what i hoped to find.  BANGIN CHOONZ! :D 

calibre, zero tolerance, sigma and state of mind really stood out to me, perfect!


----------



## KillerAtLarge

All I know is oldskool shit.  Im not really up with the new shit. Honestly, I dont even know if these guys still spin.

Andy C
Ed Rush & Optical
Freaky Flow
Goldie
Grooverider


----------



## ATF

Ive got some new music to check out but here are some of my faves:

Pish Posh ~ Up Jumps the Boogie (this is oldskool jumpup, very jungley, but worth the listen if you can even find it)

Benga ~ Diary of An Afro Warrior (believe this is classified as Dubstep, but definitely good stuff)

I'd hate to mention Dieselboy again, but havent heard any new progressions in  that dark dnb sound lately. Project Human is diesely. 
Last I got from him was Dungeon Masters Guide, which was purty coolish. I think the meth is taking its toll though. 

I heard one song from Concord Dawn back in the day (Morning Light) and thought I had found my music, but havent been able to find much more from them.


----------



## drumnbass420

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> based on the artists you mentioned, i'd recommend these:
> 
> *calibre* (one of my favorite dnb producers ever!)
> marcus intalex
> electrosoul system
> klute
> mist:i:cal (a collaboration of greats)
> zero tolerance
> d.kay
> klute
> ez rollers (some of it anyway)
> 
> you'd be safe checking out anything from the soul:r or revolve:r labels
> 
> 
> 
> oh wow... hahahaha



yes, sir that's a fine list you have up there 

may I add

Break
Bcee and Lomax
Lynx
MIST (Marcus Intalex and St Files)
Alix Perez
Tactile (check out Chris Su and SKC as well)
Atlantic Connection
Commix (I prefer the older stuff or their liquid stuff)
Donnie Dubson
Logistics
High Contrast (older stuff)
D.kay and Lee
Makoto
Stress Level and TC1
LTJ Bukem
Breakage
Ill Logic and Raf
Marky and XRS
Mutt
Pacific
older hospital records (pre2005)
Fokuz Recordings
Matrix (his older stuff)
Matrix and Fierce
Fierce
Icicle
Digital
Concord Dawn
Psidream
Optiv
Cause for Concern (Optiv is also a part of them)
Kemal
Future Tech 
Decoder
Bad Company (pre2001-2002, not really into Shot Down On Safari times)
Dose
Black Sun Empire
Phace
Teebee and Calyx
Keaton
some Axiom

That's it for right now. If I think of anymore I'll add em =)

A few on my list don't even make tunes anymore tho


----------



## drumnbass420

KillerAtLarge said:
			
		

> Grooverider



he is in jail in Dubai for weed and porn. he got 4 years in 2007


----------



## KillerAtLarge

^LOL that is funny as hell.


----------



## ATF

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> yes, sir that's a fine list you have up there
> 
> may I add
> 
> Break
> Bcee and Lomax
> Lynx
> MIST (Marcus Intalex and St Files)
> Alix Perez
> Tactile (check out Chris Su and SKC as well)
> Atlantic Connection
> Commix (I prefer the older stuff or their liquid stuff)
> Donnie Dubson
> Logistics
> High Contrast (older stuff)
> D.kay and Lee
> Makoto
> Stress Level and TC1
> LTJ Bukem
> Breakage
> Ill Logic and Raf
> Marky and XRS
> Mutt
> Pacific
> older hospital records (pre2005)
> Fokuz Recordings
> Matrix (his older stuff)
> Matrix and Fierce
> Fierce
> Icicle
> Digital
> Concord Dawn
> Psidream
> Optiv
> Cause for Concern (Optiv is also a part of them)
> Kemal
> Future Tech
> Decoder
> Bad Company (pre2001-2002, not really into Shot Down On Safari times)
> Dose
> Black Sun Empire
> Phace
> Teebee and Calyx
> Keaton
> some Axiom
> 
> That's it for right now. If I think of anymore I'll add em =)
> 
> A few on my list don't even make tunes anymore tho




Wow thats like everything Ive ever heard of, usually dieselboy mixes though


----------



## @lterEgo

KillerAtLarge said:
			
		

> ^LOL that is funny as hell.



not really. if you ask me, it's totally fucked up. this guy is spending four years in jail in dubai all because of a little weed. the drug laws in the united arab emirates are incredibly harsh. here's the article from cnn that circulated in february of this year. it's no joke.


----------



## Acid Eiffel

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> not really. if you ask me, it's totally fucked up. this guy is spending four years in jail in dubai all because of a little weed. the drug laws in the united arab emirates are incredibly harsh. here's the article from cnn that circulated in february of this year. it's no joke.




your right it isn't funny but it is inexcusable to not be knowledgeable of the laws of the country you are traveling to or the contents of your luggage! Of course Dubai's drugs laws are madness but hey its their country, they can govern it how they want.

There was a story (dunno if its in that link) about a business man being locked up because he had a few poppy seeds on his attire from a bagel he ate at the airport prior to his flight....now that is fucked.


----------



## @lterEgo

^ that poppy seed shirt was mentioned briefly in the article as well, and i agree with you that it's ridiculous. i also agree that grooverider probably should have known better. dubai (and the uae in general) are notoriously strict about their drug law enforcement. it was definitely an unwise move on his part. even so, i can't imagine spending 4 _years_ in jail for a couple of measly grams of weed. if it were me, i might have even forgotten that such a negligible amount was in my bags. it just seems like a terribly disproportionate punishment for that "crime". my personal stance on drug wars aside, i just think grooverider deserves a bit more respect from the people who appreciate his work. i mean, we're dropping his name here as a quality name in dnb, as someone we'd recommend to a friend. it's kinda dick to then point and laugh in the same breath, especially on a board where you'd expect people to be a little more compassionate about the subject of drug-related incarceration. 

at any rate, it's probably best to get back on topic. sorry for the soapbox bit, and please continue to recommend bangin' dnb tunes for the needy


----------



## Wilycoder

IcebergSlim said:
			
		

> Subwave - Moscow Lights
> Bachelors Of Science - The Ice Dance
> Alaska - Ancestral
> Sigma - All blue
> State Of Mind - Sun King (Chris.Su Remix)
> Ill Skillz - Forgive myself (D Kay rmx)
> Blu Mar Ten - Anytime Soon (NFI Remix)
> 
> i have a feelin u may have heard em, i dunno maybe not, maybe u hear something u like... @lter, good ones.. specifics id say, the "marcus intalex - refreshed ep" and "zero t - cheap shots ep"



holy shit man. that list of tracks is so fucking deep and atmospheric!

the bachelors of science track and the alaska track will be worked into MANY of my atmospheric sets!

fucking ace man!


----------



## thujone

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> Commix (I prefer the older stuff or their liquid stuff)



WOW.  this shit is like... life-altering music!! :D :D  commix + logistics = even better   i really do like that liquid stuff though.. stuff like bukem, kemal and concord dawn i wouldn't really listen to again because the intensity entirely overpowers the track and all sense of melodic depth is lost.  kno what i mean?

i heard about that grooverider shit... shitty news, but why go to dubai!?


----------



## IcebergSlim

Wilycoder said:
			
		

> that list of tracks is so fucking deep and atmospheric!


yaaah, glad u like. %) 

uno mas: Shapeshifter - one (D Bridge remix)


----------



## Acid Eiffel

thujone said:
			
		

> i heard about that grooverider shit... shitty news, but why go to dubai!?




becuase he was hired to dj there?


----------



## ebola?

for "mind bending", I usually go with Venetian Snares (I'm likely their #1 fanboy 'round here), but I'll warn you that it's likely nothing like the other stuff you note enjoying.

ebola


----------



## Erothyme

Venetian Snares is absolutely top-notch, no question. Certainly different from the DNB you're hearing now though. Also check out some Aphex Twin, Squarepusher, The Flashbulb, etc.

I can't believe no one has mentioned Evol Intent.


----------



## ControlDenied

have to check out this venetian squares, the current style of dnb is too pumped up, dont like most dubstep


----------



## ControlDenied

TeeBee is alright, saw him in Belgrade this spring


----------



## Erothyme

ControlDenied said:
			
		

> have to check out this venetian squares, the current style of dnb is too pumped up, dont like most dubstep



It's Venetian Snares, and his music often is more intense and intricate than anything else you have heard.


----------



## Filkins

I recommend some Jungle sound gold by pendulum, beautiful mix,
Check out Naota3k.com in the music section.

Flashbulb is my all time love


----------



## drumnbass420

thujone said:
			
		

> commix + logistics = even better   i really do like that liquid stuff though.. stuff like bukem, kemal and concord dawn i wouldn't really listen to again because the intensity entirely overpowers the track and all sense of melodic depth is lost.  kno what i mean?



I like their (Commix and Logistics) collabs a lot too. Liquid is one of my favs besides tech/neuro. I can't choose which one I like the most tho. I loove Kemal. I just wished he still made tunes. In fact, what got me into DnB was Bad Company, Kemal, Stakka& Skynet, Decoder, Konflict, Trace. I miss that era 

I REALLY REALLY liked tech from that time, and I still do 


May I suggest..

Nu:Tone (Logistics brother)

Alix Perez makes EXTREAMLY good DnB (imo) and he is a new artist. Lots of his tunes sound very Calibre-ish. I suggested him before.

Origin Unknown is good dnb. They don't make tunes anymore. I really like/liked a lot of their stuff too (esp the older stuff on RAM).

some Noisia is good, it's a little hard tho. Their alias as Drifter is pretty good, they make liquid under this alias.


----------



## 4-OH

LTJ Bukem, wow. That shit is fucking amazing.


----------



## ebola?

Tried out Evol intent.
I liked it.


----------



## Wilycoder

IcebergSlim said:
			
		

> yaaah, glad u like. %)
> 
> uno mas: Shapeshifter - one (D Bridge remix)



Its time I hit you back man 

These tracks are atmospheric DNB by definition %) 

Doc Scott - "Tokyo Dawn"
Alaska - "Ancestral"
PFM - "The Western"


----------



## cheeruptheemos

zero t - walk away 
strange fruit - icicle

fuckign amazing stuff.


----------



## cheeruptheemos

dnb everyday , all the time.
what would i do without it.


----------



## IcebergSlim

cheeruptheemos said:
			
		

> what would i do without it.


amen brotha


----------



## IcebergSlim

Wilycoder said:
			
		

> These tracks are atmospheric DNB by definition %)


 mmm GOOD stuff, really liking that PFM tune. i have to get more acquainted with PFM.


----------



## TooYoungTooCare

DnB my group listens too while on MDMA..

hazard, det, sly, friction, sub focus, zinc, andy c, bassman, trigga

Loads more.

Hopefully you get the idea from those names though


----------



## @lterEgo

IcebergSlim said:
			
		

> i have to get more acquainted with PFM.



oh hell yeah. PFM is one of the originals when it comes to groovin' atmospheric dnb. those guys actually deserve their moniker (progessive future music) even though i'd normally find a name like that a little bit pretentious. 

i can't tell you how long i searched for a good copy of "one and only" on vinyl. that track is such a classic. i ended up buying the entire 'logical progression' triple pack to get this into my collection... along with a load of other gems of course. the fact that PFM appears no less than three times on ltj bukem's original logical progression release says quite a bit. 

if we're moving into the realm of super mellow atmospheric business, capone and peshay are also old favorites of mine. i could roast a bowl and chill to this music for hours.


----------



## DOB

Dnb?
Black Sun Empire & Concord Dawn - Sun VIP
Future Prophecies - Thunder & Lightning
Upbeats - Werewolf
Noisia - Meedoen 

 Good dnb for xtc


----------



## Wilycoder

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> i could roast a bowl and chill to this music for hours.



amen (break) to that!


----------



## Wilycoder

@lterEgo said:
			
		

> i can't tell you how long i searched for a good copy of "one and only" on vinyl. that track is such a classic.



we are quite alike then 

I searched high and low for that, and finally scored it on the FFRR release from 1996. 
http://www.discogs.com/release/581758

I just got this vinyl about 4 months ago 

It sells for more than $100. I bought it for $1 from this DNB clownstepper who lived in the ghetto. I don't know how he came to possess it, but he had no idea how special a record it was!

atmospheric/chilled out DNB is my entire life. work just gives me money to hunt and buy more atmospheric DNB 

kind of off topic, but here is my setup that I drop those chill choons on:


----------



## drumnbass420

^^thats a nice setup you have there:D 



			
				Wilycoder said:
			
		

> I bought it for $1 from this DNB clownstepper



lol


----------



## @lterEgo

Wilycoder said:
			
		

> DNB clownstepper who lived in the ghetto



hahaha! yeah, it always feels good to finally hunt down a tune, especially when you get to pick it up off someone who didn't fully appreciate it.

nice setup, btw. i am a big serato whore as well


----------



## ControlDenied

Well, I ate some venetian squares, then I downloaded a couple albums by Venetian Snares (Detrimentalist and the first "Hungarian" one [title too crazy {fucking Hungarians}]) . Fucking EXCELLENT. I haven't heard electronic music this novel for a long time. the fact that he's Canadian makes me WET. Thanks for the recommendation fellas! (I'm really, really digging this "Budapest" album for now, and its especially special because I spent a little over a week in Budapest recently [those fucking crazy Hungarians])


----------



## Erothyme

ControlDenied said:
			
		

> Well, I ate some venetian squares, then I downloaded a couple albums by Venetian Snares (Detrimentalist and the first "Hungarian" one [title too crazy {fucking Hungarians}]) . Fucking EXCELLENT. I haven't heard electronic music this novel for a long time. the fact that he's Canadian makes me WET. Thanks for the recommendation fellas! (I'm really, really digging this "Budapest" album for now, and its especially special because I spent a little over a week in Budapest recently [those fucking crazy Hungarians])





I fully understand your excitement.

Check out his album Cavalcade of Glee and Dadaist Happy Hardcore Pom Poms and the Hospitality EP.


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

damn that is a wicked set up you have going on there willycoder. Def like the back lights.
Does anyone have any suggestions on new music in the evol intent, dsl unpbeats kind of vein? I;m looking for some of that new hot fiya.


----------



## thujone

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> I like their (Commix and Logistics) collabs a lot too. Liquid is one of my favs besides tech/neuro. I can't choose which one I like the most tho. I loove Kemal. I just wished he still made tunes. In fact, what got me into DnB was Bad Company, Kemal, Stakka& Skynet, Decoder, Konflict, Trace. I miss that era
> 
> I REALLY REALLY liked tech from that time, and I still do
> 
> 
> May I suggest..
> 
> Nu:Tone (Logistics brother)
> 
> Alix Perez makes EXTREAMLY good DnB (imo) and he is a new artist. Lots of his tunes sound very Calibre-ish. I suggested him before.
> 
> Origin Unknown is good dnb. They don't make tunes anymore. I really like/liked a lot of their stuff too (esp the older stuff on RAM).
> 
> some Noisia is good, it's a little hard tho. Their alias as Drifter is pretty good, they make liquid under this alias.




YES i loved all this stuff.  nu:tone really got me more interested in more chiller dnb in the first place, the perez and origin unknown stuff was really mind blowing too :D

i heard a few pendulum tracks on youtube again and was amazed to learn that a lot of deep tunes were on the same album as that weak (imho) tarantula track.  up until this point, i had entirely dismissed pendulum because i heard tarantula and some of the newer tracks and thought it was all junk.  i definitely want "hold your colour" on vinyl now

yeeehhh i checked venetian snares before but it wasn't really my thing.  psilophile.7 recommended producer twicenineteen to me and i bring that up since it might interest some of you more into eclectic stuff.

the titles from rossz csillag allat szuletett are translated into english under the wikipedia entry for venetian snares but the hungarian titles from my downfall and detrimentalist aren't.

in case you're interested...

"Holló Utca" means 'Raven Street'
"Sajtban" means "in cheese" (...i dont get it)
and bebikukorica nigiri... im not even sure if nigiri's hungarian, could be archaic, but kukorica means corn and bébi is baby pronounced like in english


----------



## IcebergSlim

good lookin on the PFM info @lter, i feel i should have known this seeing was they released stuff on good lookin records

i saw nu:tone n' evol intent mentioned.. so if u haven't already heard the remixes they both did for FSOL's track ' papua new guinea ' take a listen....

FSOL - Papua New Guinea (Evol Intent Remix)
The Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea [NuTone remix]


----------



## randall flag

Ben Sage  Hits & Unsigned Bits

Mixed by Aaron Simpson - 2007


http://www.downloadaaronsimpson.com...nd_unsigned_bits_-_mixed_by_aaron_simpson.mp3


01 Ben Sage feat Savvy - Just A Minute (Subsonik VIP) - Sudden Def
02 Ben Sage (feat Racermason) - Early - Unsigned
03 Brian Abbey feat Aaron Simpson - NFFR (Ben Sage remix) - Unsigned
04 Ben Sage - Nothing Inside - Gain Recordings
05 Subsonik - After All (Ben Sage & Subsonik remix) - Cymbalism
06 Subsenix (Ben Sage & Subsonik) - Second Sighting - Sudden Def
07 Ben Sage - Rebirth - Gain Recordings
08 Ben Sage - Forging On - Unsigned
09 Ben Sage (Feat JOTJ) - You - Unsigned
10 Rocketface - Blackout (Ben Sage remix) - Unsigned
11 Subsenix (Ben Sage & Subsonik) - New Chapter ? Generation X Records
12 Subsenix (Ben Sage & Subsonik) feat. Essence - Drop in the Ocean - Unsigned
13 Ben Sage - Peace Chant - Invader Records
14 Ben Sage - Geisha - Gain Recordings
15 Ben Sage - Black Spot - Unsigned
16 Ben Sage - Danny's Theme - Unsigned
17 Ben Sage feat Savvy - Just A Minute - Invader Records
18 Contour - Everyday Spirit (Ben Sage remix) ? Beatdown Records

Contact Ben:
ben@bensage.com
http://www.myspace.com/bensagesucks
http://www.bensage.com

Contact Aaron:
aaron@aaronsimpson.com
http://www.myspace.com/aaronsimpson
http://www.aaronsimpson.com 




(this mix is str8 fire)more on a chill side, but not too chill.



also check out dusty brown on myspace, get his first cd with chaser on it, pm me if you need more info.


----------



## randall flag

medicine cabinet said:
			
		

> damn that is a wicked set up you have going on there willycoder. Def like the back lights.
> Does anyone have any suggestions on new music in the evol intent, dsl unpbeats kind of vein? I;m looking for some of that new hot fiya.




N.Phect - Exclusive Gram Agency mix 
Tracklist:

01. N.Phect - Musclecar (Subtitles)
02. Spor - Breathe in, scream out (Subtitles)
03. N.Phect - Cascade (Subtitles)
04. Phace & Spor - Dying of the light (Lifted)
05. Phace - Zeitgeist (Shadowlaw)
06. Mindscape - No escape (Noisia remix) (Citrus)
07. N.Phect - Credo (Subtitles)
08. Spor - Resolute (Subtitles)
09. Calyx & Teebee feat. MC Verse - Dual processed (Momentum)
10. Catacomb - Between the bars (Syndrome)
11. Cern - Eye dream (???)
12. Upbeats & Noisia - Mudslide (Vision)
13. Break - Submerged (Calyx & Teebee remix) (Subtitles)
14. Noisia - Block control VIP (???)
15. Rawtekk - Dna (???)
16. State of Mind - Paint the walls black (Cia)
17. Spinor - Moloch (???)
18. N.Phect - Slices (unsigned)
19. Spor - 103 degrees (Lifted)
20. Rregula - Where am i (unsigned)
21. Upbeats - Panic! (Subtitles)
22. Telemetrik - Cosmos (Bse)
23. Rregula - Ground hole day (unsigned)
24. Apex - Same old blues (Lifted)
25. N.Phect & Dizplay - Campaign (Syndrome)
26. N.Phect - The sphere (Shadybrain)
27. Spor - As dust falls (Subtitles)


http://www.osmosisbeats.com/NPHECT_MIX_GRAM.mp3


----------



## randall flag

Camo & Krooked - Exclusive mix for Beatz.32 
Tracklist:

01. Camo & Krooked - Dakota
02. Camo & Krooked - No nerds needed
03. Camo & Krooked - Let’s go
04. Camo & Krooked - It has begun
05. Camo - Technical difficulties
06. Camo & Krooked - Shut your eyes
07. Camo & Krooked - You don’t know what love is
08. Bmk, Coda & Krooked - Hush
09. Camo & Krooked - Strength is irrelevant
10. Camo - Hidden edge
11. Camo & Krooked - Aztec
12. Camo - Got to have it
13. Azzido Da Bass - Dooms night (Krooked remix)
14. Camo & Krooked - Stage diver
15. Krooked & Rob.STP - Feelings
16. Camo - So high
17. Camo & Squash - Don’t push me
18. Camo & Krooked - See through you
19. Camo & Krooked - No more running
20. Camo & Krooked - Lost out there
21. Future Prophecies vs. Camo & Krooked - Blackmail
22. Camo & Krooked - Fatman
23. Camo & Krooked - Your touch
24. Body & Soul vs. Camo & Krooked - Change the course 

http://dnb.sk/upload/media/dj-mixes/Camo_&_Krooked_Mixing_Camo_&_Krooked_-_Exclusive_Mix_4_Beatz.mp3


----------



## randall flag

hope that helps, btw i have tons of live dj mixes if you need, every artist mentioned in this thread.(except for pfm)


----------



## Wilycoder

randall flag said:
			
		

> hope that helps, btw i have tons of live dj mixes if you need, every artist mentioned in this thread.(except for pfm)



I've got a PFM mix if anyone is interested 

Its a mix he did for dnbradio.com....


----------



## ATF

Thanks for the PM randall
I'll check out that link, just started downloading 'Lost in Drum and Bass', and finished some kind of 'Jungle Rewind' (i likes jungle cuz im old)


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

randall flag said:
			
		

> N.Phect - Exclusive Gram Agency mix
> Tracklist:
> 
> 01. N.Phect - Musclecar (Subtitles)
> 02. Spor - Breathe in, scream out (Subtitles)
> 03. N.Phect - Cascade (Subtitles)
> 04. Phace & Spor - Dying of the light (Lifted)
> 05. Phace - Zeitgeist (Shadowlaw)
> 06. Mindscape - No escape (Noisia remix) (Citrus)
> 07. N.Phect - Credo (Subtitles)
> 08. Spor - Resolute (Subtitles)
> 09. Calyx & Teebee feat. MC Verse - Dual processed (Momentum)
> 10. Catacomb - Between the bars (Syndrome)
> 11. Cern - Eye dream (???)
> 12. Upbeats & Noisia - Mudslide (Vision)
> 13. Break - Submerged (Calyx & Teebee remix) (Subtitles)
> 14. Noisia - Block control VIP (???)
> 15. Rawtekk - Dna (???)
> 16. State of Mind - Paint the walls black (Cia)
> 17. Spinor - Moloch (???)
> 18. N.Phect - Slices (unsigned)
> 19. Spor - 103 degrees (Lifted)
> 20. Rregula - Where am i (unsigned)
> 21. Upbeats - Panic! (Subtitles)
> 22. Telemetrik - Cosmos (Bse)
> 23. Rregula - Ground hole day (unsigned)
> 24. Apex - Same old blues (Lifted)
> 25. N.Phect & Dizplay - Campaign (Syndrome)
> 26. N.Phect - The sphere (Shadybrain)
> 27. Spor - As dust falls (Subtitles)
> 
> 
> http://www.osmosisbeats.com/NPHECT_MIX_GRAM.mp3




Thanks bro, thats just the kind of shit i was looking for. Good lookin out.


----------



## ControlDenied

I just checked out a band called Jaga Jazzist which is kind of light dnb/jazz/electronica, it's on the ninja tune label and quite good.


----------



## LiquidMethod

Myself attempting to dance to Drum'n'Bass - song by UK artist Total Intagration


----------



## Portillo

Should i get any of these albums?


----------



## BigBuz

Depends what kind of d+b you looking for, if you looking for jump up go with the above albums, if you're looking for something darker then look for Renegade Hardware releases......


----------



## serotonin-system

Andy C
Subfocus
MC GQ


----------



## ControlDenied

Ive been listening to venetian snares and  i decided it's too "glitchy" to be a fave for me. i like stuff with a more steady beat. i.e. grooverider, etc


----------



## Portillo

This is a mix from andy c's drum and bass arena. 

http://djrolley.mastersofcreation.c.../Dj_Rolley_dnb_Arena_Mix_www.djrolley.com.mp3


----------



## Portillo

BigBuz said:
			
		

> Depends what kind of d+b you looking for, if you looking for jump up go with the above albums, if you're looking for something darker then look for Renegade Hardware releases......



Cool, ill keep a look out for them. So far i only got drum and bass arena friction fabio, which is pretty good. Frictions one anyway.


----------



## centro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32z7USfMD1s

this is AMAZING


----------



## centro

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32z7USfMD1s
goosebumps


----------



## IcebergSlim

Zero_T_Presents-Cheap_Shots !! 16 dope tracks. so gooooood.


----------



## Arnold

Some proper *jungle* music
Angel by Goldy
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MKgPNvGIg9o
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q-vTauN9l6U 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSJHnwRkQMc&NR=1
Sweet Vibrations - D.M.D. & The Boneman


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Ben Sage - How The Days Collide (especially "The Thing It Isn't", "Fiendin" and "Early")
Ben Sage - All About You
Ben Sage - Nothing Inside
Ben Sage - Sleepless
Ben Sage - Drop In The Ocean (Original Mix)
Ben Sage - Just A Minute
Pendulum - Slam
Pendulum - Tarantula
Pendulum - Back To You
Rabbit In The Moon - FlooRI.D.A (AK 1200's Epic Lounge Mix)
Evol Intent - Middle of the Night
AK 1200 - Drowning
AK 1200 - Drowning (remix)
Aphrodite - I Got 5 On It (Drum and Bass Remix) [thats what the filename says, may not be Aphrodite mix at all, but its pretty dope]
Aphrodite - Boomtown
Concord Dawn - Morning Light
Kosheen - Suicide

anyone needs anything, hit me up on AIM (its in my profile)

edit:

/adds Concord Dawn and Black Sun Emp - Crime Side


----------



## Bob Loblaw

Speak by Process is a good song.


----------



## Bob Loblaw

It's good, but too much of it becomes boring.


----------



## time traveler

Hey peeps i just have to spread this link to the latest Soul:ution Radio sets by Marcus Intalex. 

The man is a god ! Havent heard anything come close.

http://www.dnb-sets.de/?suche=Soulution "Save as" the "go to host" link for the mp3. 

enjoy !


----------



## Cyrus

drum and bass is a genre all it's own i feel. there's so many different styles (from smooth/idm'ish dnb that borderlines a smooth jazz sound to huge massive banging tracks) and sounds to each individual track... i'm sure that can be said for most genres of music as well of course

dnb/jungle/whatever you wanna call it is in my opinion awesome, and i love it :D


----------



## Red2Green

Love all kinds of techno music esp. DnB my fav,
and some of my favs....and fav CD's of each..........

Marky.........................The Brazilian Job
Dara.............................Future Perfect
Dieselboy..................The 6ixth Session
AK1200.......................Prepare for Assault
Aphrodite................Aftershock
Hazeus
JMajik
Tech Itch & Decoder
Mayhem


----------



## khaosddt

i love it none more than 2 hours, then it gets boring...


----------



## Licence to Pill

Love it. Best dance genre out there


----------



## Noodle

I likey.


----------



## BigBuz

Horses for courses at the end of the day, i personally can't stand any kind of new house (will happily listen to and mix 89-91 summer of love house), same monotonous beats and high end sounds

For me JDB is the greatest out there as its been a huge part of my life and i should imagine will be til the day i die


----------



## Portillo

I just found which type of DNB i love, its the one found in the Goldie song "Terminator".


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^^^ I saw him spin that one live last spring -- great stuff!


----------



## thujone

time traveler said:
			
		

> Hey peeps i just have to spread this link to the latest Soul:ution Radio sets by Marcus Intalex.
> 
> The man is a god ! Havent heard anything come close.
> 
> http://www.dnb-sets.de/?suche=Soulution "Save as" the "go to host" link for the mp3.
> 
> enjoy !



nice.. im really grooving to soulution 11, lovin the docile trumpet tones :D


----------



## Portillo

Also Terrorist by Renegade is awesome.


----------



## cerebralinnovation

Sub Focus - Airplane, (actually, any track, really... He's amazing)
Calyx and Teebee
Sonic
DJ Baron
DJ Hype
Evol Intent
Tech Itch
Logistics
State Of Mind
Chris Su
Black Sun Empire
Chase and Status
Shy FX
Dillinja
Andy C
Reid Speed - London Elektricity (my favorite version of London Elektricity by far)


... And I could go on and on but that's what I've been listening to lately. Concord Dawn is another favorite too. DnB is just too good. Seriously.


----------



## cerebralinnovation

centro said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=32z7USfMD1s
> goosebumps




I fuckin dig it. Big ups, bro. Got any other recommendations?


----------



## @lterEgo

thujone said:
			
		

> im really grooving to soulution 11



this mix would be a lot more enjoyable if the guy on the voiceovers would shut his mouth. every time i start getting into the tunes, this clown interrups the flow with his commentary. i love the soul:ution sound but the radio show host is fucking up my groove  i'm assuming it's not intalex himself spitting this noise...

edit: the more i listen to this the more i think it's actually intalex doing the talking. wtf - pipe down!


----------



## cerebralinnovation

I'm stuck on this song at the moment...
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CiY-MTrSO1Q


----------



## IcebergSlim

John B - Dancing In The Dark ... oh my...


----------



## waterheart776

Bitstream Dream - Windmills


----------



## cerebralinnovation

It's ridiculously awesome... Nuff said.


----------



## cerebralinnovation

Portillo said:
			
		

> Should i get any of these albums?




Get all the Drum and Bass Arena cd's you can, especially DJ Hype's and Andy C's.


----------



## Portillo

^ But if there jump up i dont want them. I got friction fabio, and frictions is pretty hardcore and techy, i love it.


----------



## BigBuz

The tune terminator was done by Rufige Kru on metalheadz, 1 of their best releases, and Terroist-Renegade was a classic, still rinsed in raves these days, pure dirty rolling basslines, awesome.....

Portillo-That era was the Hardcore/Jungle crossover period, 92-93 style (my favourite era), i know in the US they call modern day Ragga D+B, Jungle, different places call it different things, if you want original recordings from way back in the day go to jungletekno.co.uk and they have tonnes of mixes from way back to '89 i think, all recorded at British Raves when the scene was at its full hilt, the recording quality varies between each 1 though

If you want more info, PM me or look at my myspace...myspace.com/djbigbuz......some info up there on radio shows i do and gonna repost my 92-96 mix within next couple of days, which i think you will find is more to your liking

Big Buz


----------



## drumnbass420

Portillo said:
			
		

> ^ But if there jump up i dont want them. I got friction fabio, and frictions is pretty hardcore and techy, i love it.



I've never heard those 2 sets you're talking about. I know what you mean about this nu jump up. Maybe, just maybe I wouldn't mind if they're being used as a filler once or twice a set but anything more than that makes the mix worthless imo. I don't even care if I'm at a club and everyone is getting down. Once it starts getting clowny I get my bounce on, it's like cyyya!


----------



## Portillo

drumnbass420 said:
			
		

> I've never heard those 2 sets you're talking about. I know what you mean about this nu jump up. Maybe, just maybe I wouldn't mind if they're being used as a filler once or twice a set but anything more than that makes the mix worthless imo. I don't even care if I'm at a club and everyone is getting down. Once it starts getting clowny I get my bounce on, it's like cyyya!



Frictions mix is pretty fucking good. But im still a newbie to DNB so what do i know...  

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Y1pV3hQ8Ebg


----------



## Portillo

BigBuz said:
			
		

> The tune terminator was done by Rufige Kru on metalheadz, 1 of their best releases, and Terroist-Renegade was a classic, still rinsed in raves these days, pure dirty rolling basslines, awesome.....
> 
> Portillo-That era was the Hardcore/Jungle crossover period, 92-93 style (my favourite era), i know in the US they call modern day Ragga D+B, Jungle, different places call it different things, if you want original recordings from way back in the day go to jungletekno.co.uk and they have tonnes of mixes from way back to '89 i think, all recorded at British Raves when the scene was at its full hilt, the recording quality varies between each 1 though
> 
> If you want more info, PM me or look at my myspace...myspace.com/djbigbuz......some info up there on radio shows i do and gonna repost my 92-96 mix within next couple of days, which i think you will find is more to your liking
> 
> Big Buz



Yeah im thinking that the jungle techno hardcore era is just what the doctor ordered. Unfortunately the cd shop doesnt have "The Dark Side - Hardcore Drum & Bass Style". Thanks for the links. 

01 Nasty Habits  Here Comes The Drumz  
02 Mega City 2  Darker Side Of Evil 
03 Babylon Timewarp  Durban Poison 
04 D-Force  Original Bad Boy 
05 Kaotic Chemistry  Illegal Subs 
06 Metalheads  Terminator 
07 DMS  SOS (Unreleased Baby D Remix) 
    Remix - Baby D  
08 Edge Of Darkness  Come Together 
09 DJ Seduction  Sub Dub 
10 Darkman, The  String Of Darkness 
11 Noise Factory  Survival  
12 N.R.G.  I Need Your Love (Real Hardcore Mix) 
13 Jungle Pirate*  Mutiny On The Bounty


----------



## BigBuz

No problems, working on a few different mixes, spaaning from '89 to bout '96, so will post them up etc, then put a link up on here sopmewhere, so keep your eyes peeled for that


Awesome list of tracks there buddy, of which most are in my collection and im sure will be on the mixes

And drumandbass420 for the jump-up, it just don't cut it no more, even if its being used for fillers, if you're ever in london get down to renegade hardware at the end nightclub, unreal, and your ears will be ringing for days. unreal sound system

Peace


----------



## drumnbass420

BigBuz said:
			
		

> And drumandbass420 for the jump-up, it just don't cut it no more, even if its being used for fillers, if you're ever in london get down to renegade hardware at the end nightclub, unreal, and your ears will be ringing for days. unreal sound system
> 
> Peace



I was in London years ago but I was 16 and my father had our hotel room on lockdown. He knew I was in the mecca and sadly I didn't get to experience the nightlife(crys). I did spend most of my time at Black Market. I really wanted to sneak out but that would have been a challenge and I didn't know how lax the clubs were about me not having ID and being a 16 yr old American girl. 

One day I will come back, one day...


----------



## UnfortunateSquid

If your ears are ringing afterwards, the sound system is rubbish or it's being rinsed.

There is NO need for any sound system to ruin your ears for days after the event, it generally means some nob on the decks has been turning it up into the red.


----------



## dryhump2000

i love jump up ragga older shit, or like dj fresh, but that dieselboy-esque shit is played out


----------



## Portillo

Does anyone know where in australia to get DNB cd's, not records. JB-HIFI is pretty much the biggest cd retailer but they have pretty much jack shit in DNB.

Except for this one and a couple others...






Disc 1

Pendulum - Slam
Sub Focus - X-Ray
Dj Fresh - Signal
Shimon & Andy C - Bodyrock
Adam F Feat Redman - Smash Sumthin
Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows
Bad Company Uk - The Nine
Return Of Q Project - Champion Sound
High Contrast - The Basement Track
London Elektricity - Strangest Secret In The World
DJ Hype - Mash Up The Place
DJ Zinc - 174 Trek
Moving Fusion - Thunderball
Shy Fx - Bambaataa
Ltj Bukem - Horizons

Disc 2

High Contrast - Return Of Forever
Nasty Habits - Here Come The Drums
Ltj Bukem - Atlantis (I Need You)
Micky Finn & Aphrodite - Bad Ass
DJ Zinc - Ska
London Elektricity - Songs In The Key Of Knife
Mulder - Don't Give A Damn
Urban Shakedown - Arsonist Aka Some Justice 95
Vinyl Syndicate - Man Of Steal
Moving Fusion - Atlantis 
Ram Trilogy - Titan
DJ Crystl - Let It Roll
Bad Company Uk Feat Rawhill Cru - Mo Fire
Konflict - Messiah
Trace - Final Chapter (Rollers Mix)

Disc 3

Adam F - Sea Of Destiny
DJ Hazard - Evac Q 8
DJ Hype & Ganja Max - Rinse Out
Aphrodite - Tower Bass
Ltj Bukem - Music
Pascal - P-Funk Era
DJ Brockie & Ed Solo - Echobox
Mulder - Don't Believe
Moving Fusion - Lazy Bones
Shimon - Hush Hush
DJ Fidelity - Bahia Beats
Lionstyle - Wasabi Headrush
Rogues In Hoods - Long Good Friday
Simon Burnett - Dub War
J Majik & Whikaman - Capoiera

Disc 4

Pfm - The Western Tune
Aphrodite - King Of The Beats
Shimon & Andy C - Quest
DJ Zinc - Casino Royale
Cyantific - Don't Follow
Nu.Tone - Missing Link
Logistics - The Trip
Aphrodite/Aladdin - Summer Breeze
Shimon & Andy C - Skirmish
Benny From The Bronx - Brixton Bass
DJ Classix - Wish We Could Rewind
DJ Fidelity - All Going Off Round Here
Future Dub Quartet - Brighton Rock
Simon Burnett - Lament
Spring Street - So So High


----------



## drumnbass420

UnfortunateSquid said:
			
		

> If your ears are ringing afterwards, the sound system is rubbish or it's being rinsed.
> 
> There is NO need for any sound system to ruin your ears for days after the event, it generally means some nob on the decks has been turning it up into the red.



I remember one night years ago in Philly Goldie was redlining like a motherfucker, it was a complete mess. I think he was even doing that at again World of DnB in Miami one year but then again I was in the other room dancing to liquid tunes all nights. Fuck that clownstep in the mainroom


----------



## Riklet

Just spent half the evening/night playing the shit out of Logistics, High Contrast, Black Sun Empire, Noisia, Marcus Intalex n London Elektricity.  Can't say there's much room for negative thought, in my mind, when it comes to DnB! :D

That said, it can be overplayed, and i've NEVER understood the appeal of Andy C/Roni Size/Goldie/Shy FX - listenable, but so overrated!

Oh, this is a set I uploaded recently, cos the d/l link went down.  Enjoy! It's seriously worth a listen...


----------



## BigBuz

"If your ears are ringing afterwards, the sound system is rubbish or it's being rinsed.

There is NO need for any sound system to ruin your ears for days after the event, it generally means some nob on the decks has been turning it up into the red."

Not neccessarily, if you see the size of the club and see how loud it honestly is, the club is tiny, i'd say max capacity in the main room is 5-600, and that is cramming eveyone in, and the system is Eskimo last time i heard (no pun intended), which as you should know is top spec, hinestly if you visited the place you'd understand, its crystal clear pure treble and bass.

I understand how a sound system should sound, i have played on may excellent and many shite systems over the years, and still do on most pirate stations these days, as there aint no point in putting quality equipment in somewhere that is high on the DTI's raiding list.

Drumandbass420-How very unfortunate you didn't get to experience the London rave scene, Blackmarket is a pretty cool place, aint been there myself since bout 99 but im sure it hasn't changed much in all those years

Peace


----------



## @lterEgo

thujone said:
			
		

> i heard about that grooverider shit



check this out!

> English Drum ‘n’ bass DJ Grooverider (Raymond Bingham) has been 
> pardoned by the Dubai Royal Family. He was released from prison on 
> Thursday after serving ten months of a four year sentence for 
> possessing 2.16 grams of cannabis and pornographic material. 
> Grooverider was arrested at Dubai airport last November, and 
> although he claimed he was unaware of the contraband found in his 
> bag and the country’s no-tolerance policiies, the DJ was convicted 
> and imprisoned.
> For the full story, log on: http://newsflash.bigshotmag.com/?p=1245


----------



## thujone

haha sweet.  ten months though   damnnnn.  i'm glad this thread was bumped too because i came to add this track i just heard:

Klute - Never Never

the video is fucking awesome too and i'm just trippping out on klute's atmospheric style


----------



## drumnbass420

BigBuz
Drumandbass420-How very unfortunate you didn't get to experience the London rave scene said:
			
		

> It was the worst torture I EVER had to go through. BUT I really enjoyed London otherwise. I had a lot of fun even though I was with my dad and he did not let me do what I really wanted to do. It's a great city, I'd love to go back.:D


----------



## eDDe9

Used to be well into D&B, then it got too repetitive. Saw Roni Size Reprazent live a few weeks back and I'm back into it now, especially jungle.

But I have to say, dub step > D&B


----------



## drumnbass420

it's alllllllll repetitive. All of dance music in general. Dubstep is ok..it just seems like it never goes anywhere. I'm waiting and waiting but still nothing. I get bored very easy. The only thing I've never got bored of is good dnb. 

Neuro/tech and liquid/atmospheric dnb is where I like it..


----------



## keygen

im obsessed w/ amen breaks


----------



## Portillo

BigBuz said:
			
		

> if you want original recordings from way back in the day go to jungletekno.co.uk and they have tonnes of mixes from way back to '89 i think, all recorded at British Raves when the scene was at its full hilt, the recording quality varies between each 1 though
> 
> If you want more info, PM me or look at my myspace...myspace.com/djbigbuz......some info up there on radio shows i do and gonna repost my 92-96 mix within next couple of days, which i think you will find is more to your liking
> 
> Big Buz



Hey ive downloaded a couple from jungletekno, but just at random. Any ones you recommend? Should i download them from "darkside rips" or "mixes"?


----------



## BigBuz

Depends what kind of stuff you want mate, DJ Crystal sets from weekdns rush were pretty good, AWOL sets in general are pretty shit hot, some of the sets recorded from some of the orginal pirate stations that were knocking around at the time are generally good, bit of a pick and choose list really, some are brilliant, others are poor quality, but some genuine belters in there


----------



## Portillo

Thanks. I want hardcore jungle techno, ragga jungle and some laid back stuff too.


----------



## Cyrus

Portillo said:
			
		

> Thanks. I want hardcore jungle techno, ragga jungle and some laid back stuff too.



http://www.musicv2.com/listen.php?m=53748

i'd give this set a listen, some of my fav. dj's and one of my favorite MCs!


----------



## time traveler

Portillo said:
			
		

> Does anyone know where in australia to get DNB cd's, not records. JB-HIFI is pretty much the biggest cd retailer but they have pretty much jack shit in DNB.



Um yeah mate its called "the internet"

On the internet you can find the most richeous soulfull mixes for free such as 
Marcus Intalex's Soulution Radio

[edit: sorry, no links to unauthorized download sites -@E]


----------



## Portillo

time traveler said:
			
		

> Um yeah mate its called "the internet"
> 
> On the internet you can find the most richeous soulfull mixes for free such as
> Marcus Intalex's Soulution Radio
> 
> [edit - @E]



Yeah i download but i dont mind buying cds every now and then.


----------



## Portillo

BigBuz said:
			
		

> Depends what kind of stuff you want mate, DJ Crystal sets from weekdns rush were pretty good, AWOL sets in general are pretty shit hot, some of the sets recorded from some of the orginal pirate stations that were knocking around at the time are generally good, bit of a pick and choose list really, some are brilliant, others are poor quality, but some genuine belters in there



Cool thanks, heres the ones ive downloaded so far... 

DJ_Aztek_94_jungle_mix
Fabio - Amnesia House -  (Book of Love '92)
LTJ Bukem - Live @ Universe - Big Love [08.13.1993]
Mickey Finn Feat MC GQ - AWOL (Side A) 1993
Producer @ Universe Big Love 13.08.93
Ron @ Jungle Fever - Sept. 24th 1993 (Part 1)


----------



## BigBuz

Yeah mate, there's so many sets on there,  think i downloaded the Dj Crystal on weekend rush fm and remarc on either weekend rush/kool fm, can't rememeber which, as i said they all quality sets just vary in audio, and if you look really hard there's plenty more stuff out there, just gotta look for it, 1 to download is Dj Randall's set on Centreforce FM last year, Centreforce were 1 of the original radio stations back in the late 80's, and they came back on the airwaves last year, so Randall went back to his roots and done a classic house set, only problem is the sites i found to download it from all seem to have bandwidth issues, so it don't download properly, if i find a copy i'll upload it myself

By the way if you want to pay out for it, plenty of sites offer CD packs of recordings from way back in the day, again you just gotta search for them

Happy hunting

www.myspace.com/djbigbuz


----------



## BrahamCracker

I am starting to like it more and more.

Good stuff it is indeed with a good bass system.


----------



## drumnbass420

Newest Break mix
I think this is a pretty good mix, too short though (25mins), but Break is one of my favorites in dnb..His tracks are the FUCKING bomb (imo).

http://www.dnbshare.com/download/BREAK-09-17_01-55-02_BBCRadio1_MaryAnneHobbs.mp3.html 


Break (Feat Kyo) - 'Last Chance' (Symmetry Recordings)
Break - 'Lost n Found' (Symmetry Recordings)
Break - 'Reach Out' (Symmetry Recordings)
Break & Silent Witness - Abtn (Dub)
(Tease - Nico/Fierce/Break - Draw - Quarantine)
Break - 'Hooked Up' (Symmetry Recordings)
Shy Fx - 'Bambaata' Break Remix
Break - 'Thin Ice' (Symmetry Recordings)
Noisia - 'Peacock Strut' (Dub)
Break - 'It's Coming' (Symmetry Recordings)
Break - 'Is This What You Want?' (Symmetry Recordings)
Portishead - 'Machine Gun' Silent Witness Remix
Break - 'Symmetrics' (Symmetry Recordings)
Break feat. SP - 'Too Hot To Hold' (Symmetry Recordings)


----------



## Portillo

BigBuz said:
			
		

> Yeah mate, there's so many sets on there,  think i downloaded the Dj Crystal on weekend rush fm and remarc on either weekend rush/kool fm, can't rememeber which, as i said they all quality sets just vary in audio, and if you look really hard there's plenty more stuff out there, just gotta look for it, 1 to download is Dj Randall's set on Centreforce FM last year, Centreforce were 1 of the original radio stations back in the late 80's, and they came back on the airwaves last year, so Randall went back to his roots and done a classic house set, only problem is the sites i found to download it from all seem to have bandwidth issues, so it don't download properly, if i find a copy i'll upload it myself
> 
> By the way if you want to pay out for it, plenty of sites offer CD packs of recordings from way back in the day, again you just gotta search for them
> 
> Happy hunting
> 
> www.myspace.com/djbigbuz



You wouldnt happen to know where i can download Terminator - Goldie? I cant seem to find it anywhere.


----------



## xygirl

DnB - Love it - love it very loud - obviously 

I like a mixed bag of stuff but Noisia is a definite  Am geting a fewmore ideas from what you guys are posting - cheers


----------



## BigBuz

Yes Portillo you can find it on youtube, just rip it from there buddy, using mozilla firefoxes youplayer add-on, then use aoa audio splitter (all free dowloads) to split the audio, and hey presto you have your tune, happy ripping


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

With neighbors through the walls and floors, and a rather bassophobic significant other, I've taken to listening to drum & bass sets at a soft volume on my stereo. I find it has a very different feel to it at the volume of, say, the music at a clothing store, than loudly in a car or at an event. Its cousinship with hip-hop stands out more to me. It also has a strange effect on my mood that I can't quite put my finger on, that doesn't stand out to me when I hear loud reverberating DNB.

Anyone else like their DNB quiet and in the background?


----------



## Cyrus

If it's DNB that has a smooth sound, maybe a little more jazzy and acute I definitely agree that at a lower decibel some basslines are actually more pronounced and bring out some usually unknown depth to the song.

If it's jump up or crazy techstep I want it loud and able to be felt as much as it is heard.


----------



## drumnbass420

MyDoorsAreOpen said:
			
		

> Anyone else like their DNB quiet and in the background?



I prefer it loud though   but I love my dnb howeverz. Except that clowny, jump up, clownish wobble nonsense bs, I like that the stuff silent or just off.


----------



## Portillo

BigBuz said:
			
		

> Yes Portillo you can find it on youtube, just rip it from there buddy, using mozilla firefoxes youplayer add-on, then use aoa audio splitter (all free dowloads) to split the audio, and hey presto you have your tune, happy ripping



*Stares blankly*...


----------



## BigBuz

Do a google search if you're confused mate, but trust me its as easy as.....i don't know, but take my word for it, its easy.......


And if it hard dirty techstep then its gotta LOUD, liquid is more than acceptable as less volumes

And if it's Jungle, or older then as loud as feesibly possible in my book, bring back those warehouse vibes


----------



## Noodle

MyDoorsAreOpen said:
			
		

> With neighbors through the walls and floors, and a rather bassophobic significant other, I've taken to listening to drum & bass sets at a soft volume on my stereo. I find it has a very different feel to it at the volume of, say, the music at a clothing store, than loudly in a car or at an event. Its cousinship with hip-hop stands out more to me. It also has a strange effect on my mood that I can't quite put my finger on, that doesn't stand out to me when I hear loud reverberating DNB.
> 
> Anyone else like their DNB quiet and in the background?



Some Dubstep through my expensive headphones does me in this respect.

I enjoy LTG Bukem at lower volumes.


----------



## @lterEgo

MyDoorsAreOpen said:
			
		

> a rather bassophobic significant other



wtf dude! break up immediately! 

and sure, certain styles of dnb can be enjoyable at lower volumes. i prefer most of my tunes loud if i can help it, but plenty of dnb makes for chill background music when smoking out or whatever. if it's too low though, i might rather pass if i don't have headphones. few things are less satisfying than some monster track tiptoeing out of the speakers all thin and wimpy, especially as a result of crybaby neighbors


----------



## MyDoorsAreOpen

^ Don't worry, I'm used to finding ways to enjoy bass-heavy music growing up with a brother who also hated it. He has a subwoofer he never uses. He described my loud playing of funk records as a steady minor earthquake from another room.

For some reason synthetic bass notes tend to bother bass haters a lot more than a recording that was once from a natural instrument.

I recently learned that we have special sensory nerve endings, especially in some of our bigger joints but also in parts of our skin, that sense vibration. So all of us lovers of funk, dub, R&B, hip-hop, dnb, dubstep, garage, house, and any other bassy genres of music must be those of us who find it pleasurable to have those types of receptors tickled.

My wife, an avid ska fan, once put it this way after I took her to a jungle night at a little basement club: "Enjoying that music is like serving yourself a big steaming bowl of freshly boiled coffee grounds, and throwing out the coffee. Reggae stripped of all the things I like about it, and with all the things I don't like about it greatly magnified."

But we have similar tastes in movies so she still rocks


----------



## TripperKay

drum and bass, one of the best genres of music to come out of electronic music
thats including old grime tracks and jungle
mmm jungle

im kind of a girly girl
so feelings- shy fx
all time favorite


----------



## zephyr

I blame this post on my alcoholic state as I am SMASHED but i love dnb.

It picked me up and slappe me around today.  

I played some tracks a bluelighter (yeah you Justin!)  passed on to me years ago (Perth, memories etc) today because I always do when in a bad frame of mind, to get out of it and get on with it..

Im going to a scary place tomorrow, its all thats keeping me together right now.

Special Forces-Sidewinder  (Infiltrata &HoChiRMX)


----------



## 760rollz

*Help this noob*

So I am trying to find somereal dark and sinister drum and bass.  Who should I look into?  

Thanks,

Rollz


----------



## PsYcHoAcTiViSt

Black Sun Empire 
Concord Dawn

I don't know, those 2 came to mind. It's been a while since I was into D&B so theres probably all kinds of new stuff out I've never heard.


----------



## DOB

Concord Dawn is very good but definitely not dark & sinister



              Current Value
               Unknown Error
               Noisia
                 BSE
                  Apex
                   Spor
                    Technical Itch
                     Audio

                  that is dark


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

DOB said:
			
		

> Concord Dawn is very good but definitely not dark & sinister
> 
> 
> 
> Current Value
> Unknown Error
> Noisia
> BSE
> Apex
> Spor
> Technical Itch
> Audio
> 
> that is dark



Agreed. Add to that

Ewun
Evol Intent
Calyx
Teebee
Photek
Dieselboy
Phace
Vicious Circle
Hive
The Upbeats

That's your standard 'Dark' DnB: Big Kicks, Heavy basslines. Some tech as well

Now if you want really really really really really dark tear-your-fucking-face-off DnB then I suggest you look into:

Counterstrike
Cooh
Limewax
Dylan


----------



## stimutant

check this one:

http://www.sendspace.com/file/ab2a7n
1. heinrich at hart - kur/???/duschen/sweep
2. state of mind - different strokes
3. ben intellect feat. ragga g - oh jungle
4. bad company - street walker
5. teebee, maldini & vegas - facing the sun
6. daddy maza feat. el hermano l & jarry torres - mas fuego
7. the upbeats - king sasquatch
8. problem child - loop IV (disorder rmx.)


----------



## IXinX

Paul Blackout 
Arkon


----------



## Portillo

Goldie - Terminator.


----------



## GreenMachine

noisia
evol intent
black sun empire

I personally find dark/heavy dnb really played out but thats because its the only kind of dnb people play in Maryland/DC.

I am a lot more into the hospital records sound, but I personally need variety above all in a drum and bass set.

btw

check out the track "horrow show" by concord dawn, it has the most badass breakdown in it.


----------



## drumnbass420

Morrison's Lament said:


> I've tried getting Optical and Ed Rush stuff from Kazaa but I find it's not up the standard I was used to back in the day



lol..that's why I don't like them anymore. They were sick but now their tunes are as useless as used toilet paper. 

When you say dark dnb ppl assume you want pots and pans-current value, dsl, evol intent, panecea, new dylan, new tech itch, etc, etc

You like tech and neuro, and thats what I consider dark. The other stuff is noise imo. 

Check out--->>
Calyx
Teebee
Phace 
Optiv-Cause For Concern 
Axiom 
Psidream 
Break now a couple of his tracks aren't neuro/techy
The Upbeats have some good hard techy steppers
Black Sun Empire (BSE)
Old Bad Company


*edit* I didnt know this thread was from 2003!


----------



## drumnbass420

GreenMachine said:


> noisia
> 
> I am a lot more into the hospital records sound, but I personally need variety above all in a drum and bass set.




Calibre in NYC on Nov.26th!!

That's kind of far from you though


----------



## GreenMachine

drumnbass420 said:


> Calibre in NYC on Nov.26th!!
> 
> That's kind of far from you though



Ah nice, yeah I plan on going to a massive in baltimore on the 29th so I don't wanna be too burnt out.

Last year Danny Byrd played a warehouse party in pittsburgh and I missed it. Still kicking myself for that one.


----------



## drumnbass420

^^I think I know what you're talking about. I'm not too keen on the dnb lineup for that one tho. Have fun thou =)


----------



## dragonxninjaxpowa

b-key
dylan
kryptic minds
leon switch
loxy
dj E
counterstrike
facs
noisia


----------



## drumnbass420

I was very, very much disappointed when I saw dsl last..it was late05/early 06. Was a shame coz he used to play some serious sick tunes some number of years back before he got all pots and pans about it.


----------



## shith3ad

http://www.myspace.com/djp2p




or if you get bored go look for my mix in the dj mixes section- 

(infinitegurl)

not exactly drum and bass....but ...........


----------



## loveskoid

break, silent witness, survival all of dnaudio and quarantine records thats the dark minimal techy drum and bass that we all love.noisia are makin sum filthy beats aswel.


----------



## drumnbass420

loveskoid said:


> break, silent witness, survival all of dnaudio and quarantine records thats the dark minimal techy drum and bass that we all love.noisia are makin sum filthy beats aswel.




yes and yes


----------



## 2oclockbeanfiend.2

Ben Sage = the Lord of Darkness

peep out these classics:

Sleepless (VIP)
Drop In The Ocean (Original Mix)
Just A Minute


----------



## Shank_Edge

Try checking out Limewax or SPL. They make some pretty sick tearout dnb. Lots of gabber kicks.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Seba - Special Ops
Fierce and Break and Nico - Draw
Black Sun Empire - Arrakis


----------



## AuralAssassin

*Jazzstep anyone?*





Artist: Overcast Radio    
Title: Midnight Sun / Vendetta
Format: 12" Vinyl
Cat #: STNSN002
Release Date: April/May 09
Distribution: Z-Audio

A. Midnight Sun
B. Vendetta

* AUDIO AVAILABLE HERE *

With their second release, Surface Tension has chosen an artist closer to home, and one with a unique take on a distinctly American jazz sound.  Brooklyn's Overcast Radio (Chris Jones), an accomplished musician and sound designer of film and television, brings us two killer slices of jazzy, dubbed-out bass music, tinged with horns and guitars and a deep film noir vibe.

"Midnight Sun" is a meditative exercise in melody and space.  From the first note of the trumpet, you know this is something different.  Add in guitar lick echoes and the 'verbed out washes of sound floating in and out of the mix, and you have a simple but gorgeous combination.  When the pulsing bass hits, the listener is transported to a world of rainy late night streets and Sam Spade detective scenarios.  If ever a dubstep tune should have been a movie soundtrack, this is the one. 

Once again setting it off right with saxophone licks and the classic sounds of a Rhodes piano, "Vendetta" hits squarely on the dancefloor when the bass thumps its way to the fore.  Again, Jones melds the swing and depth of jazz, with basement level bass, for a tasty look into the wide open spaces that the still young dubstep genre invites those with vision to fill.

Overcast Radio's tunes have received radio play and support from Mary Anne Hobbs (Radio 1), Joe Nice, Incyde (Hotflush), Dave Q and numerous others worldwide.

Available soon worldwide. Hold Tight for further info. Watch this space!

More audio/info available at:

http://www.myspace.com/surfacetensionrecordings

http://www.myspace.com/overcastradio

http://blog.surfacetensionrecs.com


----------



## Hypnotik1

This is the type of dub/nu-jazzstep/whatever shit ive been looking for! 

Any other recommendations?


----------



## keygen

jazz....... step? hmm.


----------



## Noodle

Jazzy dubstep more like.

I like the examples up on the site.  

Indianapolis seems like my kind of musical hotbed. 

I'll have to swing through sometime.


----------



## AuralAssassin

Noodle said:


> Jazzy dubstep more like.



Yea, we're a Dubstep label 

Hypnotik1, check you Jazzsteppa: http://www.myspace.com/jazzsteppa they are pretty good. Also look for a label called "Soul Motive" Unfortunately one of the founders passed away the other day.

Jazzsteppa are a Live Jazz/Dub/NuJazz/Dance PA... very fun to watch honestly.

Then check out Silkie, Quest, Geiom, Chef... etc...

Also check out the top friends listed in the myspace in the original post, the first like... 10 or so of them are artists we have signed to the label, a good deal of them produce a more subdued, yet danceable sound.


----------



## ink!

*DnB fans...5 records that sum up dnb for you*

some of these threads are well old so i thought i'd start some new ones..

so..5 records that sum up dnb for you?


----------



## DOB

Future Prophecies - Warlords Rising = psychedelic epic super intense eargasm
Sub Focus - Special Place = that sub bass is unreal on good audio
Future Prophecies - Dimensional Entity ( Evol Intent rmx ) = deep dnb with soul
Drumsound & Bassline Smith - Harder = very powerfull dancefloor tune
Black Sun Empire vs. Concord Dawn - Sun VIP = dnb from space

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QMJ4JdOlRsQ
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x6FGbCl4pKE
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KoI_9C7jRes
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5zFmJ2OV5k
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KLRpX4giGeA


----------



## JoeTheStoner

adam f metropolis 
ltj bukem logical progression
source direct call & response
grooverider cybernetic jazz
alaska ancestral


----------



## MDMAhead

Origin Unknown - Valley Of The Shadows

Leviticus - Burial

Exocet - Demon Seed (thanks to Acid Eiffel for putting me on to that one!!!)

High Contrast - Return Of Forever

Artificial Intelligence - Desperado


----------



## S2K

Logistics - Cosmonaut: such a great Hospital-style roller. This is the kind of stuff that you expect to hear up in a Bristol club.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=054YxhImFks


Concord Dawn vs D-Bridge - Labyrinth: kind of a sleeper, I think. It was a bit difficult to locate, and is not the most complex tune ever made. It's just got a great vibe to it, I think.
*http://www.abunchofcuts.com/my-store/detail.php?page=LR&r=1320*
Only place I could find it was for purchase at that link. I'd say it's worth a couple bucks, for certain.


Seba- Forever: not much has to be said about this one. Just a beautiful drumfunk tune.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsiaOFo8dyA


Atom & Cell- Pressure (Noisia Remix): encapsulates the heavier side of DnB like few others.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gb7jfW3BjWU


Adam F - 8-Ball: one of the only DnB tunes I could describe as debonair.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ty1AMAx3Q2o *Vid sound quality is shit, but it's good enough. Try to find this one for download somewhere.*

I don't know if this is my best synopsis, but I can tell you for sure, if one were to sum up DnB, he'd need more than 5 tunes to do so ;P


----------



## diddymal

@DOB, that future + evol collab is such a good tune.

anyway my 5 in no order would be

High Contrast - Twilights Last Gleaming
Phace - Cold Champagne
Calyx + Teebee - All That Remains
Noisia - Fade to Grey (boyyy this tune is heavy)
Spor - As Dust falls


----------



## DJKAOS

Donny_they are coming
Concord dawn_dont tell me
More like you_unknown error rmx
Bad company_Mo fire
Limewax_raptor


----------



## toa$t

Pendulum - Slam
Pendulum - Hold Your Colour
Pendulum - Propane Nightmares
Pendulum - Blood Sugar
Prodigy - Smack my Bitch (Subfocus rmx)


----------



## uNhoLeee

Paralysah - I Love you  -  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gdd-FMvRJ8U

Vortex Involute – In Your Eyes - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uY4PZwooOsI

Purple Unit - Dream Time - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RxyaVS5n6xM

Unknown Error - The Yearning - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5JRXBd6qUM

Black Sun Empire - Arrakis - http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlLqfQ88Agw

I just went through to see what I had played the most.


----------



## illuminati stylez

anything by total science


----------



## Red Arrow

S2K said:


> Logistics - Cosmonaut: such a great Hospital-style roller. This is the kind of stuff that you expect to hear up in a Bristol club.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=054YxhImFks



What clubs have you been to in Bristol?

anyway these are a few of my fave all time tunes, got far too many that i could shite on about but heres a few random ones that popped into my head

*
Goldie - Timeless*
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dxbLIgQft_I

Instramental - Watching you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_JQGEVNebjs

Amit - Pirates 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MF0DMi53U5s

Klute - Hell Hath No Fury
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AHMVme2sJKM

PFM - Dannys Song 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bq5fmZ--TjA


----------



## TheLoveBandit

Merged, saved from the fires, and bumped back to circulation - this couldn't be then end of DnB discussions or recommendations.  Lawdy noes!!!


----------



## thujone

good save!

bump 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rrCvWRkocuE&fmt=22

%)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^smooth, mrsa has a dope track on the hospital records sick comp, called different.

everything on it tho is dope id say. i really like Cyantific - Empty Streets off it


----------



## thujone

werd, good stuff.  im bummed because some copyright arse had youtube delete not only the vid i just posted but also that entire user's channel which was filled with great liquid tunes 

i was actually preparing to buy a bunch of tunes online that i've listened to frequently on youtube but since this copyright bullshit keeps happening i'm going to join the other angry consumers and give a big 'fuck you!' to the defunct record industry by only buying from independent labels.

i have absolute disdain for RIAA affiliates who bring good artists into the fold then bury them the moment a new flavour of the month enters their field of vision.  instead of providing easier access and better prices so that we the consumers can purchase what we want when we want, they even force youtube to remove the content we love so that there's no option left but to NOT buy from them because we DON'T WANT TO BUY THE SHIT THAT'S PLAYED ON THE FUCKING RADIO!

isn't this similar to how edison killed his own highly-successful company?


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thujone said:


> werd, good stuff.  im bummed because some copyright arse had youtube delete not only the vid i just posted but also that entire user's channel which was filled with great liquid tunes


=/ yea thats a bummer dude. a couple months back a couple users on youtube who made some sick ass music videos with dnb tunes to like planet earth or just crazy visuals had their accounts deleted. i think it was because of the label moving shadow. weak move by them, i know some labels or producers who post fan made vids on their myspace/blog which is cool of them.


----------



## shith3ad

paradox

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iN0QJJI3njY




bailey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=yhk6CspEXRk


technical itch.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N-sAQ5NSB7U


----------



## Noodle

Are there any new liquid artists that are coming up?


----------



## Rusty Cage

Looks like I'm going to go see Planet of the Drums this evening... I really know jack and shit about DnB so I was wondering if this is a good show or not.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Dom & Roland - Imagination

This is one sick techstep track. I simply can't get enough of it. It's from MSX 01.1 mix CD by Timecode. Parts of this album were used in GTA3 for the dnb station.

Btw, does anyone know if the new GTA has a dnb station?  I'd imagine not since they need make the game more accessible and all...


----------



## thujone

Noodle said:


> Are there any new liquid artists that are coming up?



http://www.myspace.com/stansbmedia


----------



## junglist15

fanu- siren song
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MwyrxrYYvfU


total science- s.o.s.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sqnw_IxHlTE&feature=related


unknown error- the yearning
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5JRXBd6qUM&feature=related


a few favs of mine.


----------



## ColtDan

Brookes brothers - Tear you down

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4eelkYFpdMQ

Logistics - Toy town

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pv1OtFFYrgk

check those two out, amazing.


----------



## Noodle

thujone said:


> http://www.myspace.com/stansbmedia




...very nice.  Thank you.


----------



## bombing

lots of great artists here. Been listening to a lot of concord dawn lately, has that black sun empire noisia feel. Oh and someone brought up logistics
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X7lXYqmWv70 my favorite, very intense


----------



## JoeTheStoner

new track from Bachelors Of Science second album "Warehouse Dayz" 

^ this, the hospital sick comp, and blu mar ten recent tracks make me very happy.


----------



## Xtc <3

Telemetrik, Roni Size, Evol Intent, Nu Tone. Good shit IMO :D


----------



## Bomboclat

I just recently picked up a bunch of DNB albums and im totally in love again.

Ive been binging on Bachelors of Science and i really love it, good and calm but with some sick beats. 

Next up: Evol Intent


----------



## DOB

this is future of nu school dancefloor/ Jump-Up drum n bass

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=unrLPVtP7Zk

while sober,that bassline sounds like one line,but while tripping on 6 hits of acid I discovered that it is 3 layers of very close placed notes.... fastest bassline I ever heard and posibly fastest bassline on earth.


----------



## junglist15

Equinox - From Above

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GRHg_Sp19o4


----------



## JoeTheStoner

nice equinox track.

some cool interviews with photek and source direct  from 1996

"are you still in school ?"
phil: "i sort of started to smoke cannabis and sort of realized the whole college was a load of bollox really"

ima smoke some cannabis, listen to exorcise the demons , modus operandi, and play some video games now, woohoo. =)


----------



## Noodle

Cannabis?  That sounds like a good idea.

brb


----------



## JoeTheStoner

^ always a good idea

hospital channel uploaded some new logistics tracks from his forthcoming album "Crash Bang Wallop" im feeling warehouse


----------



## Portillo




----------



## thujone

logistics - cosmonaut.  my favorite track.   HD version   listened to this while tripping yesterday and... bah.  i'll talk about it in the trip report

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=otH6EYWVils


----------



## Bomboclat

Ive come to really love Twisted Individual

I saw him back in November and i thought he was pretty great, but now that ive started listening to him more ive really come to love his music. 

TWISTED INDIVIDUAL - bandwagon blues


----------



## DOB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zAmC-bdkSSE

Shock One feat. Reija Lee - Polygon


----------



## thujone

JoeTheStoner said:


> ^ always a good idea
> 
> hospital channel uploaded some new logistics tracks from his forthcoming album "Crash Bang Wallop" im feeling warehouse



ahh i musta missed this post!  logistics is one of the rare talents that will never lose my interest.  really diggin the transporter track, kinda reminds me of

netsky - come back home

didn't see any MRSA listed in the past few pages so i guess it's safe to post this 

http://www.myspace.com/mrsadnb %)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

thujone said:


> logistics is one of the rare talents that will never lose my interest.


yah, i can't wait for his new album, they put up a few more tracks from it. check out Logistics - Raygun he can make wicked funky house apparently ;o reminds me of the track spectacle on the commix debut call to mind on metalheadz 


thujone said:


> didn't see any MRSA listed in the past few
> pages so i guess it's safe to post this
> http://www.myspace.com/mrsadnb %)


i haven't heard much mrsa, but what little i have i liked, i like it a lot. =)

im looking forward to this commercial suicide release next week, its.. uh, abstract and sinister @ 174 bpm Amit & Outrage - The Sickness


----------



## junglist15

mason f/ armani reign- ruff ruged and raw vip

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uIFr6A5Ig6I


i like the original over the vip, but it's not on youtube?


:slayer:


----------



## DJKAOS

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> Ive come to really love Twisted Individual
> 
> I saw him back in November and i thought he was pretty great, but now that ive started listening to him more ive really come to love his music.
> 
> TWISTED INDIVIDUAL - bandwagon blues



If u havent already checkout blandwagon poos

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pAyqR_iHGpE


----------



## marsmellow

Hi, I like Black Sun Empire, Dieselboy and Calyx & Teebee. Can you recommend me some more good DnB in this same style?


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

marsmellow said:


> Hi, I like Black Sun Empire, Dieselboy and Calyx & Teebee. Can you recommend me some more good DnB in this same style?



State of Mind
Phace
Noisia
Ed Rush & Optical
The Upbeats
Photek

Any of the lifted crew; i.e. Spor, Apex, Ewun & Evol Intent


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

Also not sure if this was posted a while back but this is the dnb song of the year so far for me... B-Complex - Beautiful Lies


----------



## JoeTheStoner

beautiful lies, such a sick track.

speaking of b-complex just stumbled upon a mix of his @ http://www.brokenbeats.co.nz/podcasts/ tracklist in nsfw 
*NSFW*: 



01 . High Contrast - Seven Notes In Black
02 . B-complex - Redemption
03 . Spor - Breathe In Scream Out
04 . State of Mind - Flawless
05 . Nu Tone - Balaclava in my System
06 . D Ramirez - With me or againts me (TC Remix)
07 . B-complex - Bigger Oranges
08 . Spor Ewun Evol Intent - Levitate
09 . Ill-Complex - Broken Windows
10 . B-complex - Hromozvod
11 . The Prodigy - Omen (Noisia remix)
12 . Concord Dawn & Ill Skillz - Watch Me Now
13 . Night Breed - Pack of Wolves (Pendulum Remix)
14 . B-complex - Beautiful Lies
15 . Sigma - Paint it Black
16 . Danny Byrd - Red Mist VIP
17 . RRegula ft Mastermynd - Inversion
18 . State of Mind - City on Fire
19 . London Electricity - Just One Seond (Apex Remix)
20 . Brooklyn - Light Years (Close Encounter remix)
21 . Chase & Status feat Plan B - Pieces
22 . State of Mind - Sunking (Chris su Remix)
23 . B-complex - ToTa Helpa
24 . Shock One - Polygon feat Reija Lee
25 . Agent Alvin - Drift Away
26 . Brooklyn - Someone (Naibu Remix)
27 . Danny Byrd ft. Brooke Brothers - Gold Rush-
28 . Rido feat. Caren - On My Own
29 . Muffler - Mankind
30 . B-complex - It's a Funny World
31 . Apex - By The Way
32 . B-complex - Salad is OK
33 . Logistics - Inside My Soul (Nu Balance Remix)
34 . Simon V - Supernatural
35 . B-complex - Girl With Flower
36 . Carl Matthes feat Migliz - Up In The Sky
37 . London Electricity - Outnumbered
38 . Netsky - Your Way
39 . Blu Mar Ten - Above Words


----------



## wibble

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> I just recently picked up a bunch of DNB albums and im totally in love again.
> 
> Ive been binging on Bachelors of Science and i really love it, good and calm but with some sick beats.



I love their song called song for lovers, always makes me smile.

edit: linky


----------



## Psychlone Jack

Noisia ~ Stigma :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BzZ-ZQgx640


----------



## junglist15

i'm feelin this new Logistics.....


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSJbqKp1oCk


bad


----------



## rollEpollE

junglist15 said:


> i'm feelin this new Logistics.....
> 
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dSJbqKp1oCk
> 
> 
> bad



Really liking this tune. 

Been getting a ton of new music from this forum lately.


----------



## thujone

aw shitty, i was hoping to come in here finding hot new stuff not the same logistics track that was JUST posted on the last page!  this is a big thread but please guys, at least scroll back a few pages to make sure you're not posting something that's already on the playlist.

anyway... new music:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JyRMuLs52ig

i find druid a bit tedious to listen to and this track could easily be truncated to half the time without losing anything of value but it's good for a listen anyway


----------



## Maui2k

Gridlok - The media is a joke


----------



## JoeTheStoner

just got amit & outrage release on commercial suicide.

Amit & Outrage - Insane Bitch play it loud


----------



## soundsystem00

Has noone mentioned SPOR??? SPOR SPOR SPOR

oh yeah, listen to spor

noisia is okay


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

soundsystem00 said:


> Has noone mentioned SPOR??? SPOR SPOR SPOR
> 
> oh yeah, listen to spor
> 
> noisia is okay



Old school Spor >>> New School Spor. But yeah, even so, the man has skills.


----------



## soundsystem00

There is no such thing as oldskool spor.. The guys my age for christ sakes haha. Hes 22! All his stuff in new school! lol.


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfTRi-_BDik

very nice tune. check it


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McSGpUJv0fQ

holy fuck! check that out!


----------



## rollEpollE

ColtDan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McSGpUJv0fQ
> 
> holy fuck! check that out!



I like that shit. Good find Dan.


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

soundsystem00 said:


> There is no such thing as oldskool spor.. The guys my age for christ sakes haha. Hes 22! All his stuff in new school! lol.



He has been producing for 6 years or so. There is a distinct difference between his style pre- and post- lifted. Hence why I term the pre- stuff old school. Excepting Stompbox and Bullet Time remixes I haven't really been massively keen on any of his stuff in the last two years. Way of The Samurai remains my favorite Spor track ever. Probably Deathray as well.



ColtDan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=McSGpUJv0fQ
> 
> holy fuck! check that out!



Stuff like this, 'By The Way' and 'Space Between Us' is why I rate Apex as probably the best producer out of the lifted crew. He just has so much variety, going from liquid to smash your face dark.


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D_KX3IDm-Ew

oh my god.... how evil is this track? fucking amazing.


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opmj7eD2mPw

very dark.... amazing!!!!!!!!


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

ColtDan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opmj7eD2mPw
> 
> very dark.... amazing!!!!!!!!



IMO hist best work is: (Apex = Unknown Error. Half of at least...)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAUH-Rplh4M

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y67J3XiE-uY&feature=related

and

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfsNMcqkMSI

Especially that VIP of Yearning. Reminds me of old school Raiden.


----------



## thujone

quemists - play with fire
lm1 & indigo sync - shadowplay
original sin - dr. feel good

original sin is so balls-to-thewall


----------



## ColtDan

yossarian_is_sane! said:


> IMO hist best work is: (Apex = Unknown Error. Half of at least...)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nAUH-Rplh4M
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y67J3XiE-uY&feature=related
> 
> and
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PfsNMcqkMSI
> 
> Especially that VIP of Yearning. Reminds me of old school Raiden.



awesome. thankyou


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e9FdtDkC6Bw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIpCG4mcmLQ

two incredible drum & bass tracks there. check them out. this type of stuff got me into the genre. i hate the MC bullshit, but i absolutely love stuff like this


----------



## thujone

big love for that first track, brookes brothers crank out some prolific shit, like for example..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=up4GSAWU9CE

there's a cascade at 0:47-0:48 that's REALLY reminiscent of another track i love but i can't remember it, if anyone can clue me in that'd be grand


----------



## yossarian_is_sane!

^ Someone's mentioned it in the comments on youtube dude. Not sure if it's correct though. 

Brookes Brothers are starting to sound a little samey to me unfortunately. I hope they can whip out some fresher stuff.

In other news:

DEEPNESS:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jMFQJbe7iDM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NUJtOFrXc24

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cug4yZMuUWM


----------



## ColtDan

^ amazing tunes!!!!


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l5JRXBd6qUM


----------



## Bomboclat

So after playing a video game i havent played in years (cool points to whoever guesses which one), ive added quite a bit of amazing D'n'B/Jungle to my library. I thought i'd share!

Rascal & Klone - Get wild
Calyx - Quagmire
Omni Trio - First Contact
Aquasky - Spectre


----------



## Wabba

Thizzerfershizzer said:


> So after playing a video game i havent played in years (cool points to whoever guesses which one), ive added quite a bit of amazing D'n'B/Jungle to my library. I thought i'd share!
> 
> Rascal & Klone - Get wild
> Calyx - Quagmire
> Omni Trio - First Contact
> Aquasky - Spectre


They're all Moving Shadow tracks so I'm guessing MSX on GTA 3.  I think that GTA 3 had by far the best radio, but it was always a tough choice between MSX and the dubtastic Scientist tracks on K Jah


----------



## Bomboclat

hahaha ding ding ding!! :D

GTA 3 most deffinitely had the best radio, I loved almost every station!
(MSX, KJah, Rise, and Game the most in that order though)

Besides GTA3 DNB I got a bunch of new DNB/Jungle tracks from a friend of mine (about 100 or so songs)

Im still sorting through it all, but once im done ill post my favs


----------



## nuke

Optical - Unique Podcast Vol.8 24/09/2009

01. Subfocus – Let The Story Begin (Ram)
__Ed Rush & Optical feat Rymetyme – Resurrection (Virus)
02. Telemetrik – The Bane (BSE)
03. Camo & Krooked vs Body N Soul – The Reward (Viper)
04. BSE & Eye D – Brainfreeze (BSE)
05. The Upbeats – Skeleton (Non Vogue)
06. Marky?? – ??
07. Bad Company – The Nine (BC)
08. ?? – ??
09. ?? – ??
10. ?? – ??
11. Bulletproof & Optiv – Camouflage /The Upbeats Remix/ (Cyanide)
12. Ed Rush & Optical – Slip Thru /Spor Remix/ (Virus/dub)
13. Mindscape – Hypnotize (dub)
14. The Upbeats & Noisia – Creep Out (Non Vogue)
15. ?? – ??
16. ?? – ??
17. Subfocus – X-Ray (Ram)
18. Ed Rush & Optical – Pacman /Ram Trilogy Remix/ (Virus)
19. Audio – Planet Fall (Virus)
20. Ed Rush & Optical – Chubrub (Virus)
21. Hive – Neo VIP (Violence)
22. The Upbeats – Binge Drinker 2009 (Lifted)
23. Audio – Pandorum (Virus)
24. Optical – To Shape The Future /Remix/ (Metalheadz)
25. Sonic & Silver – Rocket Launcher VIP (Virus)


----------



## rollEpollE

Nuke, really liking the Orbital podcast. Thanks for the post!


----------



## DJKAOS

dj hazard and fatman d smashin it at 1 nation!
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CFPEWeEF_1I


----------



## thujone

2 words: matrix remix!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4IWlF-Vx7cE

probably the most awesome and apt video ever put to an epic dnb choon %)  makes such a shit day so tolerable


----------



## JoeTheStoner

2 recent tracks i like a lot: Last Jungle / Diamonds Shine


----------



## Psilo707

Roni Size Reprazent Live FTW, best dnb act of all time.

so jungle it hurts


----------



## Psilo707

P.s. lol @ pendulum


----------



## ColtDan

Reflekt - Need To Feel Loved (Deep Focus & InContext remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CTlEqbttyog

liquid drum n' bass at its best...


----------



## ColtDan

Crystal Clear & Netsky - King of the stars

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WfTRi-_BDik


awesome


----------



## DJKAOS

Live on the valve dj friction,skibadee+shabba d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Aw1gTdthXew


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GXvELIw46ME

one of the best drum & bass tracks ive ever heard. have a listen


----------



## DJKAOS

Dj Hazard+Mc Skibadee Killin it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJjhchMz7Tw


----------



## thujone

yeh netsky is good shit.  im not usually a fan of ben sage stuff but this remix killllzzzz it

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9g7XW3A2rU


----------



## DJKAOS

shy fx+skibadee & shabba @ innovation

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SiViQ0_AErw


----------



## thujone

chillinnnn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Yg0n5tpF6YE


----------



## Bomboclat

good tune man.

The UKFDrumandBass channel has some fantastic tunes on it.
Its brother channel, UKFdubstep, also has amazing songs.


----------



## thujone

yea im a big fan of that channel, also HiFiGaming has epicccchoons!  i just copped the ministry of sound addicted to bass winter 09 and it's FOCKING SICK!!!  i normally dont even take a second look at MoS releases but all the banger tracks caught my eye %)


----------



## ColtDan

thujone said:


> yeh netsky is good shit.  im not usually a fan of ben sage stuff but this remix killllzzzz it
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9g7XW3A2rU



i love that! just bought it from beatport. excellent


----------



## DJKAOS

Power Of Ra (Skibba and Funsta)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ligyU3XPRLE


----------



## Bomboclat

The original Power of Ra by Ebony Dubsters  is one of my favorite DNB songs


----------



## nuke

I'll just leave this here...

Netsky - Breakbeat.co.uk Podcast 2009/08/06

1. Netsky - Everyday [LIQ-WEED GANJA]
2. Filthy Dukes - Messages (Brookes Brosthers Remix) [N/A]
3. Netsky - Starlight [ALLSORTS]
4. Chase & Status - Take Me Away [RAM]
5. KG - Falling Apart [BARON INC]
6. Mutated Forms - Windows (Netsky Remix) [ALLSORTS]
7. Sigma - Nexus [LIFE]
8. Netsky - Play [N/A]
9. DC Breaks - Pickett Line [FREQUENCY]
10. Netsky - Tomorrows Another Day (VIP) [N/A]
11. Grafix - Outro [N/A]
12. Furlonge - Hi Commision [VIPER]
13. Netsky - ?
14. Deadmau5 - I Remember (J Majik Remix) [MAU5TRAP]
15. Bachelors Of Science - Wicked Ways [HORIZONS]
16. London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex Remix) [HOSPITAL]
17. Netsky - Come Back Home [N/A]
18. Danny Byrd - Feet Wont Touch The Ground [HOSPITAL]
19. Netsky - Memory Lane [N/A]
20. Netsky - Lost In This World [TALKIN BEATZ]
21. Netsky - Stay With Me [N/A]
22. Netsky - Your Way [N/A]


----------



## thujone

zomg that's so sick i have to vomit XD


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Anyone else really digging Netsky's work right now? He seems to have this really nice mix of chill and danceable vibes in his tunes. I don't know if it's just me, but even beneath the liquid, his tracks have a kind of old skul dnb ethos.

I also really like how so many of his songs really have a philosophical vibe about them. I love how his songs express a lot of what I am going through in my life right now. Your Way in particular is unbelievably beautiful. 

Netsky - Your Way
Netsky - Young and Foolish
Netsky - Tomorrow is Another Day

He also has decent variety in his productions, check this raggajungle track out:

Netsky - Take it Easy

Love the positive vibes of this song.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^wow, thanks for showing me this guy. This is exactly the type of drum and bass I love. So soulful and uplifting.


----------



## testtesttest

anyone going to raindance this weekend?


----------



## thujone

speaking of netsky, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HzcQsDVzLVM

this tune's a bit of a trip http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlzU2w_tsxc


----------



## bombing

hadnt heard this from CV and its not the typical style http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BPYOehu0fqs

That ben sage remix kills and since Netsky is raging now check out startlight to midnight mix http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ng8-...2B2648951&playnext=1&playnext_from=PL&index=5


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Kiss


----------



## nuke

*OPTICAL IN THE MIX - Breakbeat.co.uk Podcast*

01. body&soul vs fourward – authority
02. Mindscape & Sleeper Cell – Epidemic
03. bse & eye-d – milkshake
04. audio – control freak
05. ed rush & optical – satellites
06. muffler – mindgames (dabs remix)
07. illskills – dubplate
08. Jade, mindscape & axiom – dirt diver
09. jade & mindscape – banshee
10. bse – camoflage
11. optical – whats the difference (1997) dubplate unreleased
12. c4c – stranglehold
13. brookes brothers – crackdown (shockone remix)
14. the upbeats – binge drinker vip
15. endgame – noisia

http://dnbmix.ru/upload/Optical_in_the_mix_-_Breakbeat.co.uk_Podcast_19102009.mp3

*seNse @ heavy.mental Radio 17.10.2009 - Promotional Podcast*

1.B-Complex,Beatiful Lies,Hospital
2.Lomax,Mercia,Ram
3.Bad Company,Bullet Time (Spor remix),Bad Taste
4.Serum vs. Northern, Lights,Dangerous,Zombie
5.Krust,Warhead (ram Trilogy remix),V
6.Original Sin+Taxman,Seen,Ganja
7.Drumsound+Bassline Smith,Junglist remix.,Technique
8.Mampi Swift,One Finger,Charge
9.Ed Rush+Optical,Bacteria (Pendulum remix),Virus
10.Fresh,Heavyweight,Digital Soundboy
11.Thetaphi,Pussycat,Dub
12.Digital+Drum Cypha,Chi Wa Wa,Timeless
13.DC Breaks,Picket Line,Frequency
14.KG,Lucky 17,Allsorts
15.Upbeats,SFX,Samurai Music
16.Bad Company,The Pulse,Prototype
17.Prolix+Maldini&Vegas,Hall of Memories,Ganja Tek
18.Dillinja,Shiners,Valve
19.Clipz,offline VIP.Audio Zoo
20.Lomax,Avon Calling,Ram

http://www.heavymentalrecordings.com/downloads/heavymentalradio-17.10.2009.1.mp3


----------



## Psilo707

Just saw LTJ Bukem and Conrad last night for the first time... RIPPED IT APART!


----------



## nuke

LTJ Bukem is the shit


----------



## diddymal

I'm seeing Bukem this NYE, can't wait!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Psilo707 said:


> Just saw LTJ Bukem and Conrad last night for the first time... RIPPED IT APART!



Man you're lucky! I would love to see LTJ Bukem with Conrad MCing. They started liquid dnb before people started calling it liquid. They make awesome music!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

critical sound comp is aight, not as good as all sounds electric 1 and 2 imo tho


----------



## HB Pencil

^^^ that first mix is chillin and tune 2 there is big. Lomax is an epic producer tho, want to see him at a rave sometime.

Hold on (matrix and futurebound) http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZarTxBPDUb4 big big big


----------



## nuke

*High Contrast - Hospital Podcast 85 (08-Apr-2009)*

1. High Contrast - 7 Notes In Black
2. ILS - No Soul (High Contrast Remix)
3. Calibre - ?
4. Friction and K-Tee - Fired up
5. Bop - Tears Of a Lonely Metaphysician
6. Two Fisted Tales - Rushmore
7. High Contrast - Music Is Everything
8. MRSA - G-Force
9. Blue Sonix - This Feeling (High Contrast Remix)
10. Randomer ft Reds - Modem Jazz
11. High Contrast - Return Of Forever
12. B-Complex - 3 Dots
13. Two Fisted Tales - Fugue State
14. Adele - Hometown Glory (High Contrast Remix)

http://dnbmix.ru/upload/hp85.mp3


----------



## bombing

Anyone seen Planet of the drums 10?


----------



## DJKAOS

distortion
http://www.mediafire.com/file/lzmzmzoyztt/Distortion09.mp3

deception rmx
http://www.mediafire.com/file/zxzwby1xzdj/DJKAOSDeceptionRMX.mp3

smash
http://www.mediafire.com/file/0yudjk3k0et/DJKAOSSMASHKAOS001.mp3

mangler
http://www.mediafire.com/file/1zazldjuh1c/DJKAOSManglerdjkaosinfo@yahoo.co.uk.mp3

soul eater rmx
http://www.mediafire.com/file/ng13z3wmnzz/DJKAOSSOULEATERRMX.mp3

aliens vip
http://www.mediafire.com/file/hzmnn2zimat/DJKAOS_ALIENS_VIP.mp3


----------



## nuke

New Education - Arcane (B-Complex Remix)


----------



## RiseFromRuin

Dear God, 

The song above me made throw up bits in my mouth

I had to log in and post for the first time in years just to contribute something to this thread....

Here you go, some nasty dnb to crush whatever the hell that was before

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rTHYvui_e30

Sincerely, 
Me


----------



## nuke

I like the dub a lot better but couldn't find it on youtube.

Not really a fan of the above either, but I don't know what the genre is called.  If we were talking about psytrance, it would be dark psy.


----------



## thujone

i'm always losing my train of thought...

mmmm beautiful 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YGCzqFzF0NU


----------



## DJKAOS

Snow Patrol - Open Your Eyes (Marky & Bungle Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwUA-3X8QqY


----------



## Xtc <3

Absolutely wicked night out, great atmosphere, massive tunes in both rooms.

Spor and Logistics rocked my socks off... EPICNESS!


----------



## thujone

aw man you have some luck.  what i wouldn't give to live someplace where so much talent meets in one night!

i've just been giving this chiller tune a spin http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naipuXrEetA


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

DJKAOS said:


> Snow Patrol - Open Your Eyes (Marky & Bungle Mix)
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vwUA-3X8QqY



Cool Track! And I don't normally like lyrics or "crossover stuff" in my electronic music!


----------



## DJKAOS

Chasing cars dnb mix

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eo_9hZm3W5E


----------



## socalthizzn

DJ HIGH ROLLER, ORIGINAL SIN, TAXMAN alll dope.


----------



## socalthizzn

Xtc <3 said:


> Absolutely wicked night out, great atmosphere, massive tunes in both rooms.
> 
> Spor and Logistics rocked my socks off... EPICNESS!



BSE was one of the groups i got really into when i first got introduced to DNB.


----------



## nuke

socalthizzn said:


> BSE was one of the groups i got really into when i first got introduced to DNB.



Same here... not quite so much impressed these days, for some reason.


----------



## thujone

deep focus finally rewards the faithful   deeeeeeeeeeeep choon

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X40EFa5z0AI

this tune also surprised me today

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tqg5bN1VLQY

i thought it was going to be a chino XL dubstep laff how wrong i was


----------



## RavinRaphael

bombing said:


> Anyone seen Planet of the drums 10?



yes... not a huge fan of PTOD but never the less had fun.


----------



## down508

hey im lookin for some badass sounding dnb with really thick basslines and a retarded break. somone help me out


----------



## GooseNoodle

Arite bluelight, this is my first post so i thought id share this tune with you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IVsC1VIcukA
enjoy!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

a couple favs from the future sound of russia. mr sizef really shined on the comp, all 3 tracks are excelente.

Mr Sizef - Garmoniya Mirov
Bop + Dissident - Somnambula


----------



## DJKAOS

Classic one nation jumping jack frost,skiba+bassman

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=u5O1wi9DOw4

Enjoy!


----------



## h3h3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3wWnnufALrY

uggggghhh it feeeeels too gooooood.


----------



## DJKAOS

Tune your bass!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CQmOHPBA0vM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ESvHU36pP28

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0K4PZpWr9Lo


----------



## DJKAOS

Mampi swift killin it!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oNWH-yXDmP4

enjoy!


----------



## straycatphizzle

This song THIS SONG!
Bomb-Limewax


----------



## ColtDan

this is awesome. listen to that drop.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVnQL_kSri0

High contrast - metamorphosis/Logistics - inside my soul


----------



## DJKAOS

straycatphizzle said:


> This song THIS SONG!
> Bomb-Limewax



Heavy!


----------



## thujone

always found limewax's shit to be too glitchy for my tastes, but it is talented shit fsho.  i leave you with a kiro edit %)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYo9-e-46dQ


----------



## DJKAOS

Micky Finn, MC Fearless & Skibadee @ Random Concept

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HTScCDqLN68


----------



## ColtDan

thujone said:


> always found limewax's shit to be too glitchy for my tastes, but it is talented shit fsho.  i leave you with a kiro edit %)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GYo9-e-46dQ




i love it.


----------



## DJKAOS

Skepta, Trigga - In A Corner - DJ Sly SDC Boxing Day Bash

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2eYHagss1S0


----------



## thujone

oh well... why not...

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rzPaV-h2CzM

heavyish %)


----------



## perfect haze

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2M_sWHkhOLs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9UchfDBiaXk

my history mixes sampler


----------



## DJKAOS

Dub Beats VIP

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m2L_I4TKM18


----------



## DJKAOS

High Contrast-Have you Heard

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vTba-Sr8N1M


----------



## DJKAOS

DJ Hype, MC Eksman & Fatman D @ Random Concept

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ztNS6Zgchxo


----------



## thujone

good coverage, looks like a dope show

i cant stop listening to this tune, the lyrics are just so sssssickkkkk

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CGSR9ECo5Uw


----------



## DJKAOS

Shy FX - MC Fearless & Skibadee (Back2Back) (Phat MC'ing)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=6cpPxBdUdX0


----------



## JoeTheStoner

bagged consequence live for never lp. another excellent exit release.


----------



## DJKAOS

BROOKS BROTHERS LIVE @ SLAMMIN VINYL NEC NYE 08 09

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VeuNjJUorZQ


----------



## DJKAOS

Dj Fresh - Living Daylights I & II (Mix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RXJyu-xXVro


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ColtDan said:


> this is awesome. listen to that drop.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=uVnQL_kSri0
> 
> High contrast - metamorphosis/Logistics - inside my soul



Sick mix! I love "Inside my soul" it's such a sick track!


----------



## DJKAOS

MC SKIBADEE feat RACHEL WALLACE - Produced By ERB N DUB

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5y9zHyA0viU


----------



## DJKAOS

Mc Skibadee DnB MC convention Jungle Power!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HjwrMlLmxN0


----------



## DJKAOS

Random Concept Global Energy 2009 Vol 18 Andy C

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cV2A1A04bQs


----------



## ColtDan

^ thats shit


----------



## JoeTheStoner

dBridge - Inner Disbelief if someone woulda told me in 1999 "hey joe u know dbridge, guy in bad company right... yea well in 10 years not only is he going to be producing the most forward thinking music at 170bpm but he is also going to start singing... yea real soulful singing" i woulda smh. crazy how talented this guy is.


----------



## DJKAOS

ColtDan said:


> ^ thats shit



how is it?


----------



## 34-dihydroxyphen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_274OFfd2Ww


µ-Ziq - Royal Astronomy - The Motorbike Track


----------



## DJKAOS

Mampi Swift smashing global!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9rW6u0t5YuQ


----------



## DJKAOS

Brookes Brothers- Hard Knocks

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GUKl87NsZq8


----------



## DJKAOS

Bionic Commando (Clipz Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QilPLFgZF70


----------



## DJKAOS

Pt 4 Andy C/Pendulum - Accelerated Culture 23 May the 1st be with you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cc8nLGLYTgA


----------



## thujone

not sure ive ever heard of mattix & futile but this is a great wake-up choooon :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Nc1rbaJ0F_I


----------



## ColtDan

now this is a tune.....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdKD0uN3VmI


----------



## DJKAOS

Pt 5 Andy C/Pendulum - Accelerated Culture 23 May the 1st be with you

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IBcpWSKiN9M


----------



## DJKAOS

ColtDan said:


> now this is a tune.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdKD0uN3VmI




http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QV5IoaSlz18


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> dBridge - Inner Disbelief if someone woulda told me in 1999 "hey joe u know dbridge, guy in bad company right... yea well in 10 years not only is he going to be producing the most forward thinking music at 170bpm but he is also going to start singing... yea real soulful singing" i woulda smh. crazy how talented this guy is.



Cool song, didn't know D-Bridge was one of the dudes from Bad Company. Yeah, is so different from the kind of music that comes into my mind when I hear the words 'Bad Company'.

I posted this in the rate the song above you thread, but I guess I'll post it again:

Deadmau5 - Strobe (DJ Marky & S.P.Y. Remix)


----------



## DJKAOS

Drumsound & Simon Bassline Smith - The Odyssey

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FnjCo-Y2HxU


----------



## thujone

been rediscovering desimal lately... dark n moody shitz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1jeMRjCo-6M


----------



## DJKAOS

Photek - Thunder [DJ Die & Clipz Remix]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SMptB9e5ytE


----------



## Xtc <3

Apex, Spor, Ewun & Evol Intent - Dirge

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=F1i-tY3J0zk

Cant get enough of this one lately... mmm tasty!


----------



## DJKAOS

David Guetta Kelly Rowland When Love Takes Over Blame Remix 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1EXY6yywwE


----------



## thujone

blame is a good name, i blame blame for making remixes that should never have seen the light of teh fibreoptic intrawebs in the first place.  this is what a propa remix sounds like :D

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qsM81W4HyEQ


----------



## DJKAOS

All his remixes smash it!


----------



## ColtDan

One of the fucking best drum n bass tracks ive ever heard in my life

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXz2X75luyA


----------



## thujone

been a while since i heard that one, i just learned musherally's channel is back online, got some similar vibe of shit riiiiight here for ya

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=769wI2W9FTs


----------



## JoeTheStoner

new blood, med school comp is damn good.


----------



## ColtDan

thujone said:


> been a while since i heard that one, i just learned musherally's channel is back online, got some similar vibe of shit riiiiight here for ya
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=769wI2W9FTs




i love it!!!


----------



## HB Pencil

ColtDan said:


> now this is a tune.....
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fdKD0uN3VmI



Such a classic ^^^

Electrosoul System & Sunchase - Alluvion  deep vibes here, the drop at 3:26 is immense

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVYfGwcmZ8U

Jaydan - Something for the Mandem

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPz74RseUR8

Matrix and futurebound - Hold on   <---best of matrix and futurebound imo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZarTxBPDUb4


----------



## ColtDan

^ great tunes sir


----------



## ColtDan

Another great track. Check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7xp4lWE8EA


----------



## ColtDan

BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! best track ive heard in AGES http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9720XFfoms


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

I have a question for all you folks. I am just getting into Electronic music (i've only done molly a few times, and never at a rave). I am getting really into Drum and Bass music because of the amazing beats these drummers do. Other forms of electronic music are pretty lame (with the simple bass drum on every beat, it gets old real quick), but I'm hoping to expand my horizons with that.
My question is are there any Drum and Bass bands that have a guitar in them? I currently have fun jamming along with some tracks I've stumbled across on youtube, but I was wondering if there was any bands that have a well developed interaction between the drum bass and guitar?

EDIT: I did find this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZwzmJ1tRnBU but it's not exactly what I'm looking for, very cool though.


----------



## HB Pencil

^^ Pendulum, chase and status live, quemists


----------



## CoffeeDrinker

Thank you  This gives me lots to work with!


----------



## j-bird

ColtDan said:


> BEAUTIFUL!!!!!! best track ive heard in AGES http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x9720XFfoms



That's quite brilliant.

Reminds me a bit of The Burbs - Organic (with fully live drums):

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vKhmfqujVXI


----------



## thujone

godddddd every upbeats track is SO SICK!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=in95aGoadF8


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/user/DJKAOSDNBQ


----------



## thujone

i was just viewing the photos of moss-grown skulls in a suicide forest in japan and that didnt creep me out as much as your vid lol.  wtf is that about !?

i know it's pedestrian to post a liquicity link but the new camo & krook track really hits the spot with me 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=09Mn9qz8KTM


----------



## bresker

This is my favourite track from back in the day

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MX-0QwoeIOw&feature=player_embedded

Dunno why; I bought loads of Moving Shadow compilations back in 1994/5 but for some reason I have always really, really loved this track. Stands out above the pack. Fabulous bassline.

This one is pretty bloody good too:

http://www.youtube.com/user/thebresker#p/f/8/vts6rqJHMK8


----------



## DJKAOS

DEM 2 RUFF - CANT GET YOU OUT OF MY HEAD

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a3ap3nGkNj0


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Liquid Metal


----------



## DJKAOS

Q Project - Voice Activated

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lRaasPAE-6g


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Subwave:

Subwave - Indigo
Subwave - Think

New Netsky:

Netsky - Midnight Express
Netsky - Eyes Closed
Netsky - Smile
Netsky - I Refuse (!!!)

They both recently got signed on to Hospital records, so that should explain things! I wish I lived in Europe and not in the musically backwards USA.


----------



## DJKAOS

Mc Det- Hit Em High
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gr6es3y8vgs

det nd mc skibadee - streetfighter
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gfq6dPzmCWU

Mc Shabba & Mc Det SmOkE WeEd EvErY DaY
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=h_Ml-97Gn1s

Flava 4 Rava(with lyrics) The Professionals
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dJmwh4rpe5Y


----------



## thujone

really digging this track lately

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UlAhnxaCayg


----------



## ColtDan

^ thats awesome. favorited


----------



## DJKAOS

System Check - Skibba, Shabba and IC3

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g9yo_MTTxMI


----------



## DJKAOS

The Streets - Too late (High contrast)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=I-J35GXdXjE


----------



## thujone

dont hit the gym without this on your mp3 player (fuck an ipod!  )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=geG2M-nMTJc&fmt=22


----------



## vapourtrail

Camo and Krooked's new stuff is fantastic. they are gonna smash it this year. 

this is a great tune and i hope its released soon 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DxfsY7bveck

and this too, different style but lush 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EamqUfcZv0


----------



## RavinRaphael

HB Pencil said:


> ^^ Pendulum, chase and status live, quemists



no offense but those are all meh. no go for pendulum. Chase and Status production is good, but i heard they use prepitched CDs to mix Ala Mitsubshi, (although the 4 times I've seen them I wouldnt have been able to tell you if they were) and the quemests are OK but remix really popular house songs ive noticed.


I'd Reccomend DJ hype, andy C, Roni size, Adam F, Shy FX, and start from there.  It really depends on what kind of DNB he likes.


If you are into Pendulum production, I think TC is way better and a similar style to pendulum.


----------



## thujone

vapourtrail said:


> and this too, different style but lush
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9EamqUfcZv0




that sounds eerily like this ol tune..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=72ssVXpJ8Fk


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=77kjRuvhbik

incredible.


----------



## thujone

this thread needs a bump :D

Coldbreaker - Don't Give Up
Blu Mar Ten - Believe Me


----------



## DJKAOS

bassman an dangerous d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cn0iVWWXzLM


----------



## DJKAOS

High Contrast - What We Do

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nSgaY4-14Zg


----------



## DropDeadDevin

*Computer Juice* - _Computer Juice_

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ifQLK68px6w

"Get rid of the fuckin' click track"


----------



## DJKAOS

Supermode - Tell Me Why (Drum and Bass Remix)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9ZBk06yJ9rY


----------



## DJKAOS

eksman shabba n presha @ global accelerated culture 2006

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWgcegmLgqQ


----------



## DJKAOS

Mampi Swift, MC Skibadee & Fearless @ Accelerated Culture

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KkgXSRmA0dg

Accelerated Culture @ Mampi Swift & Ic3 2004

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LbKtvC9cBAc


----------



## thujone

OH MAN!!!  if you know the tune september by future prophecies, you've probably been hoping like me that someone would come along and remix that shit and FINALLY who else comes and does it up but C&K adding only the necessary wickedness without taking an ounce of it's essence %)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL0IVcUUvmU&fmt=22


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

thujone said:


> OH MAN!!!  if you know the tune september by future prophecies, you've probably been hoping like me that someone would come along and remix that shit and FINALLY who else comes and does it up but C&K adding only the necessary wickedness without taking an ounce of it's essence %)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AL0IVcUUvmU&fmt=22



Yeah September by Future Prophecies is da shit! Yeah this remix is also really good.


----------



## DJKAOS

Det, IC3, Fearless and Skibadee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-Kzai8j9j9E


----------



## DJKAOS

Mc Convention - mc eksman skibadee shabba d

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iyfYfnwrZDY


----------



## thujone

this tune lives up to it's name so well... 

Stunna - Back in Time


----------



## blue_locus

what is with mcs in dnb? i usually listen to glitch electro and dubstep but i went to a dnb night last night cause my friend was dancing, and i was getting into the bass but the mc was totally wack. i couldnt understand what he was saying, it was just a noise on top of the music. whats the deal?


----------



## DJKAOS

Mc Convention shabba

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2r74CSLMw1A


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OnwySlRuY7s


Matrix & Futurebound - Sand Storm


----------



## thujone

there were a few banger tracks on that album, deserves a lot more recognition than it got imho.  

i feel like the liquid scene is stagnant at the moment because of how incredibly fast the genre blew up over the past few years so when i heard this tune today i wuz all like... CHOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOON %)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xUTSntGcu18


----------



## DJKAOS

Tribe Of Issachar [feat. Super Cat & Method Man] - Wardance ['04 Vocal Mix]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=OL8MD-ixef8


----------



## LumpyWINS

black sun empire              listen

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YlLqfQ88Agw
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cRS2a8PuyMA


----------



## DJKAOS

mampi swift global energy weekender 2009

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4b0iU3N4Cw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eClgffwA57o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SHa_EP-83cA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iHWk6sBF8ec


----------



## ColtDan

brutal track!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgudbpKH_UE


----------



## DJKAOS

ColtDan said:


> brutal track!! http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ZgudbpKH_UE



Sick tune!


----------



## DJKAOS

DJ Friction - Aurora

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ynS9WoABrto


----------



## thujone

funkee choon

Lethargik - Deep Blue Flames


----------



## HB Pencil

ghfcvbnk


----------



## DJKAOS

Nicky Blackmarket with Shadow Demon Coalition and Rawhill Crew

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_6tukH5xHmI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c5vSWJWn5Rs

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wt5_9bzO550


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u2lRDv8IhU

love it


----------



## DJKAOS

DJ CKB MC TRIGGA AND MC GENERAL C @ CLASS A RECORDINGZ PARTY PART 2

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9sJDbJf7Gyo


----------



## yucatanboy2

Saw Aphrodite on thursday night. That man can still bring it and rock the fucking house!


----------



## DJKAOS

DEVIOUS D, MC'S BASSMAN, JUICEMAN @ PURE X (JUNGLE)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rpcou9iWoxA


----------



## h3h3

Krookz - Welcome to Jurassic Park

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nmpOx9gwr0A

More drumstep than dnb/dubstep, still absolutey filthy. A shower will be required after listening.


----------



## DJKAOS

Dillinja & Lemon D - Good Girl

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kHKSZ69c1f4

FUNKY FLIRT @ TELEPATHY PRESENTS XCON 2 ICON

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E5MN3Cx_2U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=opeERzLfaOQ

Nicky Blackmarket, MC Skibadee & Dynamite - Last At The Sanctuary 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=i-NGMzm0Ewc

EKSMAN, BASSMAN AND TRIGGA @ DNB INFEST

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LsMJ_3fP3Pw

Tantrum Desire - Ready To Go
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LgMgwTt0kIQ


----------



## JoeTheStoner

SABRE - A WANDERING JOURNAL 

out now, must have. forward thinking next level minimalish dnb concept album


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

I love Spor & Black SUn Empire... 

Recently found B-Complex...not bad,.


I WILL RETURN hahahahahaha


----------



## DJKAOS

Metal Spirit VIP

http://www.mediafire.com/?tymtkiggzm2


----------



## thujone

LOCAL TALENT!  (not just a plug track, it's tighter than the virgin mother)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UDK8Kwxgr9w

glad to see toronto's finally stepping up into the big leagues with dnb.  another artist was featured/interviewed just recently onnnn 1xtra?  yes 1xtra.  it's exciting to watch this scene grow from day to day


----------



## h3h3

A nice little liquid remix  track from Netsky.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1VCaEl8GwI0


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

ColtDan said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-u2lRDv8IhU
> 
> love it



Damn, that's one sick track!  Love the piano elements! So touching!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Anyone heard "Ransom" by Pendulum. It's actually a good Drum & Bass track for once, similar to their older stuff. None of the emo stuff, check it out.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VcpBhJq01UM


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

^ HELL YEAH!! First heard this on Excision's Shambhala mix from last summer..didn;t know who it was til wanted to download the tune, and checked it a few months ago..SMASHER


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Jblazingphoenix100 said:


> ^ HELL YEAH!! First heard this on Excision's Shambhala mix from last summer..didn;t know who it was til wanted to download the tune, and checked it a few months ago..SMASHER



Yeah I can't believe they decided not to include it on their new album. Supposedly they did that to troll the DOA forums/Drum & Bass heads who criticized them for selling out and turning into an emo band.

It really sucks though, they have talent just they decide to waste it on making mainstream crap.  It's their right to sell out, but it's my right to criticize them.


----------



## ThePharmicist

This is the thread I needed to find. I fucking love Drum and Bass.

Junglist massive!

The drugs in my city may not be that plentiful but the music sure as hell is.


----------



## DrinksWithEvil

dj hype
dj hazzard
evol intent
ak1200
chase & status
sub focus
benny page
clipz
lynx
original sin
peshay
dr. octagon


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Damn, I just discovered some early Noisia, they made unbelievable tracks. Who would have thought that you could do such crazy things with techstep/neurofunk.

Check this out:
Noisia - The Tide

Man, the intro is so wild and then drum & bass kicks in and all hell breaks loose! This track must be insane live.

Noisia - End Game

Although this probably isn't news to most people on this thread.


----------



## yucatanboy2

Just rediscovered this song i had on a mix cd from back in the day.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E8PpdNrt6KQ
Bad Company - Nitrous

And this one:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cxCdZnG2oL8
Q Project - Champion Sound (Bad company remix)

This was some of the earliest dnb i listened to


----------



## h3h3

Nice little VIP of an already sick track

B-Complex - Beautiful Lies VIP


----------



## Sketty

Neurofunk seems to be the fastest moving sub-genre in dnb at the moment, how can you not be blown away by stuff like this?

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IE753bumlYg


----------



## thujone

why dis thread so far down the page!!!  bump it up

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mkH5AI-aDDY


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Anyone heard Netsky's new album? Damn I wish I had money to buy it, will have to stick to downloading for now. :/


----------



## I NUK3D U

Shabba


----------



## thujone

levictus said:


> Anyone heard Netsky's new album? Damn I wish I had money to buy it, will have to stick to downloading for now. :/



yup, got bored of it in a single listen.  netsky has become totally monotone.


----------



## MDMAhead

I don't normally post in this thread, but I feel obliged to publicise the new *collaboration between Underworld and High Contrast*:


Underworld & High Contrast - Scribble


----------



## tragiclemming

Gotta love this:
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5hnW5dhYLgQ
Twisted Individual!


----------



## ColtDan

lol at 1:08!


----------



## tragiclemming

ColtDan said:


> lol at 1:08!


Check the choir conductor @ 1:55. Dat boy got riddim,


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Yeah Netsky's album could have been a little better, but there are a couple of pretty good songs like Iron Heart. I knew something like this would happen when he signed to Hospital (and I like Logistics and Higher Contrast).


----------



## thujone

i never really thought about it that way but yeah i guess hospital does kill good creativity and just pushes the same liquid bullshit that the UK clique demands.  ANYWAY... this is my most listened-to mix lately.  phetsta and shock one have serious skills, flawless transitions on every track and good tunes too

http://soundcloud.com/phetsta/shockone-phetsta-easterweekender2010-minimix


----------



## xpensivtaste

monoman dirty games

propa duuurty bass dig ya heels in tune


----------



## Roose

Pendulum's new album 'Immersion' is out. I think its sick. First few songs are a mix of harder dnb and dubstep elements than transitioning into more pendulum esque songs towards the end.

'Set Me On Fire' has got to the best song on the album. They even featured In Flames (screamo/metal band) in the song 'Self vs Self'.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Roose said:


> Pendulum's new album 'Immersion' is out. I think its sick. First few songs are a mix of harder dnb and dubstep elements than transitioning into more pendulum esque songs towards the end.
> 
> 'Set Me On Fire' has got to the best song on the album. They even featured In Flames (screamo/metal band) in the song 'Self vs Self'.



So it's worth checking out? I was kind of disappointed that ransom would not be included. From what I heard the new album has a lot more dubstep and even housey elements that the other ones. I guess they'll never really release another "Hold Your Colour" so I might as well check it out for myself.


----------



## JoeTheStoner

The Key by L.I.S. a fav from a few years back, found it hiding in my archive of unsorted mp3s.


----------



## thujone

i really love grafix and fred v, here's a collab by them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EdpPAvJbF60  can't wait for grafix's album release %)

i'm waiting for a recent mix by l.a.o.s. to finish downloading right now, judging by the tracklist though it _just might be_ *epic*.

tracklist:

*NSFW*: 



01 Q-Project - Milk & Honey
02 Danny Byrd - Sweet harmony
03 Dharma Intent - You can see it
04 Dc Breaks - Fever (feat Cat Knight) 
05 Basement Jaxx - Twerk (Sub Focus rmx)
06 L.A.O.S. - So good (dubplate)
07 Smooth - Under the moon
08 London Electricity - The Great dnb swindle ( Logistics rmx)
09 Absolute zero & Subphonics - The Code (SKC rmx)
10 Dc Breaks - Mankind (2010vip )
11 Netsky - Hold on to love (Cyantific rmx)
12 Drumsound & Bassline Smith - (Mafia VIP )
13 Culture Shock - Imax
14 L.A.O.S. - Fire on water
15 Netsky - I Refuse (Shockone rmx )
16 Original Sin - Your love(feat Fexie Muiso)
17 L.A.O.S. - Blueprint of the universe
18 Camo & Krooked - Looking Back
19 L.A.O.S. - Hush now
20 Helium - Engage
21 Rox - No going back(Dc Breaks rmx )
22 Platinum - Trippin (Nero rmx)
23 Camo & Krooked - Just hold on
24 L.A.O.S. feat Riggz - Zeros & Ones
25 Dkay & Lee & Waxd Vip
26 Phace & Misanthrop - Non Human
27 U.N.K.L.E. - Reign (L.A.O.S. bootleg)




link


----------



## JoeTheStoner

listening to asc - nothing is certain sampler. cold metallic futuristic sounds. 

the soundtrack to a self replicating virus infecting ur puter


----------



## toenibbler

London elektricty in a few hrs, yeah boi!!!!!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

JoeTheStoner said:


> listening to asc - nothing is certain sampler. cold metallic futuristic sounds.


quotin mah self heh, anywho the asc i mentioned has made its way to the tubes for you.

Asc - Matter Of Time 

ASC - Phobos love that minimal dnb sound.

Asc - Oort Cloud  <--- not dnb, ambient but whatever its on the sampler, and its good. 

ASC - Porcelain i love this and how its sound is similar to the above "matter of time" ugh well its not your standard dnb sound but rest assured its @ 170 bpm.

latest stray release, def one of my fav dnb producers atm:

Stray - Erase similar to his other deep minimal dnb track timbre

Stray - Locked Up


----------



## thujone

came home today with a massive hankering for heavy bass and queued this sigma track up %) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LVJS-e-kKcE

and if that's not enough bass, there's an original sin remix


----------



## His Name Is Frank

DJ Italian Sensation - I Feel Like Dying


----------



## DJKAOS

METAL SPIRIT RTFO MIX
http://www.mediafire.com/?5yojjzmcgmm

MANA RTFO MIX
http://www.mediafire.com/?w1mjjzdjznj


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RKQqUhE8Mrs

chino - insatiable (nero remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

JoeTheStoner said:


> quotin mah self heh, anywho the asc i mentioned has made its way to the tubes for you.
> 
> Asc - Matter Of Time
> 
> ASC - Phobos love that minimal dnb sound.
> 
> Asc - Oort Cloud  <--- not dnb, ambient but whatever its on the sampler, and its good.
> 
> ASC - Porcelain i love this and how its sound is similar to the above "matter of time" ugh well its not your standard dnb sound but rest assured its @ 170 bpm.
> 
> latest stray release, def one of my fav dnb producers atm:
> 
> Stray - Erase similar to his other deep minimal dnb track timbre
> 
> Stray - Locked Up



Yeah it's interesting how ASC's music sounds like futuristic Drum & Bass. It's interesting to think of the notion of a futuristic sounding Drum & Bass. Is the idea of futuristic simply a distinct style in itself? 

ASC - Critical Orbit


----------



## JoeTheStoner

levictus said:


> Is the idea of futuristic simply a distinct style in itself?


hmm, not too sure... but i suppose lol
some music (asc - phobos) just makes me think of robots in a factory assembling cybernetic weapons or (asc - matter of time) crusin in a hoover craft speeding past mid-air traffic with a purple sunset in my rearview mirror. cold industrial sounds usually give me this feeling.



levictus said:


> ASC - Critical Orbit


oh my, thats heavenly. =)

btw you can preview his forthcoming LP @ http://fairtilizer.com/playlists/35391


----------



## thujone

link to a great liquid mix http://www.ukfmusic.com/pages/podcast

it's almost two hours long so i'm going to be splitting the mp3 up into 10-20 minute sections this weekend to make it more convenient to play in the car, if anyone's interested just pm me and i'll upload the result


----------



## CbRoXiDe

Taking this thread back old schoooool :D


----------



## DJKAOS

Lomax - Praise 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XMChaxcHE1w

Benny Page Kenny Ken ~ Murda you 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vcRAkw0NEAc

Max Romeo - Chase The Devil (Benny Page Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Esiw-gh3LbU


----------



## ColtDan

MDMAhead said:


> I don't normally post in this thread, but I feel obliged to publicise the new *collaboration between Underworld and High Contrast*:
> 
> 
> Underworld & High Contrast - Scribble



thats awesome!


----------



## JoeTheStoner

recenlty bumpin S.P.Y. 

S.P.Y - Alone 
S.P.Y - Elite Squad  

elite squad reminds me of the classic source direct track, call and response cause of the hissing sound chillin in the back.


----------



## nuke

Pressure LIVE on DNBRADIO.COM 20100420 1206 - free hugs for sale

01 - Chew Lips - Karen (Netsky Remix)
02 - Unknown vs. Nine Inch Nails - The Hand That Feeds
03 - Chicane - Come Back (Shockone Remix)
04 - Total Science & S.P.Y - Above The Clouds
05 - Crispy Biscuit - Soggy Bottomz
06 - DJ Marky & S.P.Y - Fang Face
07 - Hectix - Hard Day Night
08 - Friction & K Tee - Set It Off
09 - Mindscape & Zero Method - Dissonant
10 - Serial Killaz - Mash You Down
11 - Mindscape & Munk - Into The Night
12 - Dizzee Rascal - Dirtee Cash (SubFocus Remix)
13 - Mindscape & Solarcube - Stand Your Ground
14 - Netsky - Hold On To Love
15 - Total Science & S.P.Y - Gangsta
16 - Hadouken - Mic Check (Camo & Krooked Remix)
17 - Mind Vortex - That Good Feelin (Plush Recordings)
18 - Camo & Krooked - Lost Heaven VIP
19 - Camo & Krooked - Walk on Air
20 - Camo & Krooked - Bounce (ft. Nemesis)
21 - Camo & Krooked - Tonight
22 - Camo & Krooked feat. Nina - Nano
23 - Camo feat. Nina - Hidden Edge


----------



## StarOceanHouse

why do I see dubstep in the jungle room? it does not belong there at all. it grinds my gears when I'm fiending for jungle and they switch it up to some wobbly bass. both genres do not sound the same. promoters, please give dubstep its own room.


----------



## phactor

CbRoXiDe said:


> Taking this thread back old schoooool :D



The shit I feel in love with...

Still listen to alot of DnB though..


----------



## thujone

i've really been on a chillout tip lately, must be all the coffee im drinking 

sexy vid lenzman ft riya - open page .  never really been a lenzman fan but with the apt vocals this chill tune really takes off %)

mjt & wreckage machinery - colours

toyko prose - rose without rain


----------



## JoeTheStoner

real good ASC interview @ http://onethirtybpm.com/2010/07/09/interview-asc/ new album drops tomorrow yes!


----------



## thujone

good shit, never been a fan of ASC but a decent interview nonetheless.  

dunno why this badass thread is so inactive as of late... but i'll try to resurrect it with some ill shit

Trei ft Thomas Oliver - Lead Me On
Shapeshifter - Voyager


----------



## Bomboclat

I was actually going to bump this later, ive been binging on DnB all day (and ket).

D Minds - Ghost Town 
Original Sin - Decibel 
Clipz - Push it Up 
Clipz - Push It Up (TC Remix) 
Omni Trio - First Contact 
Borrowed Time VIP (feat. Sub Focus) - TC
The Qemists - Stompbox (Spor Remix)
Spor - Aztec


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^nooice!

Original Sin is playing the end of this month! 

Boh Boh Boh!


----------



## Bomboclat

Oiiii you lucky fucker, you better write a review!


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^you should go man. It's gonna be in LA! 

but yeah, I will!


----------



## Bomboclat

I have no idea why, but for some reason I completely blanked that we live in the same area.

Send me the details, or post them in the events forum. Id love to check it out if I can!



Currently listening to: Mutt & Mensah - Just Met 
Up next: Randomer - Blind


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/showthread.php?p=8573176#post8573176

Dom & Roland - Soundwall VIP


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5yYPuTq0lc
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UE2wFsTFXYk
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SPWvjkhOOfM


----------



## thujone

never really been a fan of emcees in dnb.  or hypemen in general which is what it seems dnb emcees are because they aren't really making any bloody sense with what they're saying 

DJ Fresh promo mix :D


----------



## Vriess

http://swuradio.net/archives/break-aeon2009.mp3

Beautiful set!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

*Henchman - gypsy tart*  http://www.youtube.com/find it yourself...hehe


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Does anyone here dig old skul 'intelligent' drum & bass or atmospheric jungle? It sounds kind of like jungle and liquid having a baby or something lol. I guess the biggest difference between liquid and atmospheric jungle is that the latter has a distinct jungly sound.

Some sick atmospheric jungle tracks:

PFM - The Western
PFM - Love and Happiness
LTJ Bukem - Constellations
LTJ Bukem - Demon's Theme

Some of this stuff just sounds so epic. I would be nuts to hear it live.


----------



## thujone

ive never been a bukem fan but that's pretty trippy stuff.  i just got my hands on some new stuff that sounds similar, was planning to upload them to yEWtOOB


----------



## t.ska

jus downloaded spor disc. all i can say is FUCKKKK its so good!!!


----------



## mrgl

John B. - Numbers (Camo & Krooked Remix)

Gonna see John B. now and C & K in about a month !


----------



## oneswtwld

levictus said:


> Does anyone here dig old skul 'intelligent' drum & bass or atmospheric jungle? It sounds kind of like jungle and liquid having a baby or something lol. I guess the biggest difference between liquid and atmospheric jungle is that the latter has a distinct jungly sound.
> 
> Some sick atmospheric jungle tracks:
> 
> PFM - The Western
> PFM - Love and Happiness
> LTJ Bukem - Constellations
> LTJ Bukem - Demon's Theme
> 
> Some of this stuff just sounds so epic. I would be nuts to hear it live.



LTJ was a HUGE influence on many musicians.... and people in general....

check this:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPfC0CyKCOM


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

oneswtwld said:


> LTJ was a HUGE influence on many musicians.... and people in general....
> 
> check this:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vPfC0CyKCOM



Damn this stuff is sick! %)


----------



## oliphill

Loving all the new stuff Spor, Audio, Evol Intent, etc..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9m4iyYFxKh0

Best drop ever: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O9beA88_66c

A bit more mashed up (10 years old can't believe it!) :

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NkGKwkVaHjo


----------



## t.ska

death ray is sick! check out running man by spor!


----------



## the black sun

i think maybe black sun empire might do it for you. i love drum and bass aswell and BSE are my fav ever. hence my bluelight name. theyre really dark progressive drum and bass. they can throw in a bit of hardtrance in there aswell. arrakis is a song you want to check out first :D.


----------



## socalthizzn

Black sun empire waa first live dnb act i saw. Forever burned inmy head. Urban assualt is great la dnb check out there track gotta have it.


----------



## thujone

yeah BSE is a hard act to forget.  drain bamage lol 

btw jungle x hardcore = omgwtfsick!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeG5UF80fkU


----------



## ConnectFor

Have some of this...


Ray Keith presents Twisted Anger - Dread Come 2 Conquer (2002 Remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

thujone said:


> yeah BSE is a hard act to forget.  drain bamage lol
> 
> btw jungle x hardcore = omgwtfsick!
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WeG5UF80fkU



Damn this track is so good. It's oozing old-skul positivity, while keeping the hard hitting Drum & Bass elements. They really need to make more of this kind of stuff and less wanabe dubstep.


----------



## thujone

yeah, there's really nothing wanting in that tune it's a rare thing 

viper recordings () released some hifi tracks fo FREEEEEEEE on DNBA!  search UNDERWATER (free) and you'll find it

also, there's this guy neos i never heard of who makes awesome chillout vibes

http://soundcloud.com/neos-1 

also, neurofunk is great

hamilton - breathe (hd that shit)


----------



## StarOceanHouse

I just discovered Proktah. His music is soo psychedelic. I love it. 

Proktah - Monakin

Proktah - Labyrinth

pure brain melting dnb.

somebody recommend me some more like his. 


please


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> I just discovered Proktah. His music is soo psychedelic. I love it.
> 
> Proktah - Monakin
> 
> Proktah - Labyrinth
> 
> pure brain melting dnb.
> 
> somebody recommend me some more like his.
> 
> 
> please



Pretty cool tracks. Check these out:

Dom & Roland - imagination
Corrupt Souls - Drop Zone
Dom & Roland - Future Life
Dom & Roland - Mr Tuttle's Nightmare
Dom & Roland - Decker's Theme
Ed Rush & Optical - Flightpath
Ed Rush & Optical - Reach Out
Noisia - The Tide (!!!)
Noisia - Unveil
Noisia - End Game

Tell me what you think. I'd say the best Neurofunk/Techstep artists from the old skul are Ed Rush & Optical (they started the whole sub genre) and Dom & Roland (he perfected it IMO). And out of the new skul, the only ones I really like are Noisia. They more recent stuff has a more housey/mainstream sound however.


----------



## xtcnation

^^^ Corrupt Souls - Drop Zone, such a tune!


----------



## Jblazingphoenix100

the black sun said:


> i think maybe black sun empire might do it for you. i love drum and bass aswell and BSE are my fav ever. hence my bluelight name. theyre really dark progressive drum and bass. they can throw in a bit of hardtrance in there aswell. arrakis is a song you want to check out first :D.



Ohhhh yes -  Definitely my fave DnB crew, tied with Bad Company & Spor is a legend....Corrupt Souls I found out because of BSE, great stuff.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

the black sun said:


> i think maybe black sun empire might do it for you. i love drum and bass aswell and BSE are my fav ever. hence my bluelight name. theyre really dark progressive drum and bass. they can throw in a bit of hardtrance in there aswell. arrakis is a song you want to check out first :D.



Arrakis is indeed out of this world!


----------



## mrgl

Just came across this amazing dark, yet beautiful tune. Current Value - Sun Always Shines


----------



## thujone

i see your questionable dnb remake of a bad 80s song (link) which was previously a trance and happy hardcore remake (double lol) and raise you an inward phase


----------



## mrgl

thujone said:


> i see your questionable dnb remake of a bad 80s song (link) which was previously a trance and happy hardcore remake (double lol) and raise you an inward phase



Thanks, great track! Can't believe Inward Phase is just 19 years old...

BTW, I love the AHA version and I think the CV drop is pretty nice, don't really see the questionableness of the tune.

Here's another nice one: Spectrasoul - Dark Hour


----------



## h3h3

*Moleman - Open Your Eyes*

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA6iCpWHbzw

Beautiful, spine tingling, euphoric bit of liquid. Absolutely marvellous.


----------



## MrBuNGLe6969

Had this in my head all day... definately one of my favourite tunes!! For those that haven't heard it check!! %)

Rockwell - Underpass


Throw in another few of my favourites chilled tracks for good measure....


Unknown Error - The Yearning

Bachelors Of Science - The Ice Dance

Alix Perez - 1984


----------



## junglist15

Rufige Kru (Goldie) - Vanilla

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_3Na0af7W1c&feature=related


this tune always makes me happy...


----------



## junglist15

Break & Hydro = Dream Sequence

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cfcOn4S6RU4


one of my all time favs...well top 50 at least lol


----------



## junglist15

Doc Scott - Michigan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7627IohMsvM


this one goes out to someone special.


----------



## thujone

mrgl said:


> Thanks, great track! Can't believe Inward Phase is just 19 years old...
> 
> BTW, I love the AHA version and I think the CV drop is pretty nice, don't really see the questionableness of the tune.
> 
> Here's another nice one: Spectrasoul - Dark Hour



oh, i just meant questionable in a sense that there was also a happy hardcore remix before and i didn't know if that inspired the current value track or the original tune.

nice tune there, for some reason youtube's not wanting to play the whole thing for me but that's a great bassline.


----------



## socalthizzn

Drum and bass is alli listen tooooooo, i cant get enough, it never gets old.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

I just listened to the new Pendulum album and it's very disappointing. I was hoping for more Noisia-like electro-house/drum & bass and instead got that awful vocals... Why oh why? 

It sound like some sort of trash made for emo teens or something. I mean if you want to do more rock, go for it. But why make this shitty commercial sound...

/End Rant


----------



## ColtDan

im going to a drum n bass night tomorrow night... check out this line up

Main Room: Rinseout Present Hospitality

Logistics
Nu: Tone
Cyantific
Matrix
B - Complex
Stanza

MCs: Stamina, Lowqui, AD, Script, Crisis


Room 2 Bar: Blast/Shit the Bed

Rossi B & Luca (1Xtra)
Stanza (Garage Set)
Arsequake
Dubious

MCs: Koast & Shadz


Room 3: Rinseout Rave

Fred V b2b Grafix
Mr Nice
Maxxi P
In:Sight
Kallista
Re defeat
Richmond
Ginge


love it. got my ticket few weeks ago, got plenty of meph and intend to get drunk as well. will be bustin some funky moves haha


----------



## thujone

ah... lucky   i'd go JUST for fred V and grafix, and maybe logistics if they were to spin cosmonaut!  

pro tip: cosmonaut with the low frequencies cranked is an effective laxative %)



			
				h3h3 said:
			
		

> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wA6iCpWHbzw
> 
> Beautiful, spine tingling, euphoric bit of liquid. Absolutely marvellous.



great track, i remember listening to a moleman tune when he first appeared and i hated it so i didn't even bother checking out any newer tracks but i gotta say he makes great tunes now!  i really like exception and reality.

i've been listening to Miusha - Out Of Mind (Implex & Spherique Remix) a lot lately... really chill liquid, great brass part too.  great tune for a rainy sunday


----------



## ColtDan

ive met fred v and graffix quite a few times, pretty sure they live in exeter which is 7 miles from me. love it


----------



## socalthizzn

Do anyone think xample will put down a good live set?  Cant find one artist on an upcomin line up to be stokdd about.


----------



## t.ska

just saw evol intent last night, it was soooooo badass, bass was amazing. as good as the planet of the drums tour


----------



## ColtDan

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8rKLVZkSmUs

love this!!!!!


----------



## thujone

i live for tunes like this popping up in my subscriptions queue on slow days :D (that's really not as pathetic as it sounds  )

shapeshifter - lifetime (logistics rmx)


----------



## JoeTheStoner

just got Commix Re:Call To Mind EP Part 1 brilliant remixes from their brilliant call to mind LP. tho not all the remixes are dnb.

Commix - Belleview (dBridge's Belle-Reviewed Mix) ripped from a mix.


----------



## thujone

been a while since i heard this tune... i love where it takes me

contour & stunna - infinity


----------



## thujone

ughh this thread is on the verge of being on the 2nd page!!!! must bump!

digitalpiece - horizons

this tune is the sickness! XD  link to high quality mp3 on the page


----------



## SleepingTaper

This week I've really been enjoying "Moving Shadows 01.1" Great mix!!! Also picked up at a local CD store "Adam F - Colours" good listen, not your typical D&B, sounds more like if an actual band were performing the songs. I recommend them both!!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

SleepingTaper said:


> This week I've really been enjoying "Moving Shadows 01.1" Great mix!!! Also picked up at a local CD store "Adam F - Colours" good listen, not your typical D&B, sounds more like if an actual band were performing the songs. I recommend them both!!



Moving Shadow 01.1 is once the best Drum & Bass mixes in history. It's been almost ten years, and I still never get bored of it. Still remember when it on MSXFM on GTA3's radio, didn't even know what Drum & Bass was back then and I still loved it.


----------



## misteee

loving the tracks, oldish kinda tracks.

robyn chaos, rapture.
dj baron, feat ayah, endless summer
and still love
commix, be true


----------



## thujone

nice, good ones.  commix tends to bore me but every once in a while crank out a gem, like

cold kiss

ah now i remember what it reminds me of, the strings track by bachelors, tbh that one is a BIIIIT more epic.  gotta remember to buy the fucking mp3 already

i'm waiting for netsky's essential mix (dropped 2day) to download and normally i would just pass netsky over lately (to coin a term, his shit is bubblegum liquid) but the tracklist looks pretty fucking smashing.  maybe popularity got to his head a bit now he's retracted it from his ass and realizes how much his game needs to be stepped up.  i really hope this is just the start


----------



## alantis360

I wish I still had all my old evol intent sets


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Anyone listen to Lamb? They make so pretty good low-key vocal drum & bass. They were really big like 10 years ago or so. Started to listen to them again and they make some unique music.


----------



## Jayzen Freeze

it is good for anything.  especially lsd shrooms peyote etc Feel the beat


----------



## thujone

i only heard this remix of gabriel so far but it's memorable, might dig deeper.

on days like today, when i feel like im just spinning my tires in the mud, listening to fourward always gives me traction


----------



## MrBuNGLe6969

Little Dragon - Twice (LSB Remix)

Really liking this remix

Liking one of the new Rockwell tunes aswell

Rockwell - Aria


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

MrBuNGLe6969 said:


> Little Dragon - Twice (LSB Remix)
> 
> Really liking this remix
> 
> Liking one of the new Rockwell tunes aswell
> 
> Rockwell - Aria



Really digging the Twice remix. Check out the remix by 16 Bit as well, it's a pretty interesting sounding dubstep remake. Psychedelic and low key.


----------



## ColtDan

both awesome tunes. i love that rockwell tune, and this http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=j7yKeCnjZzk


----------



## CartoonPHYSICS

Sub Focus - Swamp Thing


----------



## Kirred502

just wana thank huhu an thujone for shown me  moleman into my  life love what pure love dnb he is


----------



## thujone

nice :D moleman is sick!  listening to empty by him right now.

a lot of my subscribed-to channels have been uploading a nice nu:tone & logistics remix lately but i think this is the best quality version of them http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ltMu77wae_I  chill way to cap a monday


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^nooice!
> 
> Original Sin is playing the end of this month!
> 
> Boh Boh Boh!



Seeing him in about a week and a 1/2.  I don't listen to much DnB but _Therapy_ really impressed me.


----------



## socalthizzn

Levela dubzero digiworx, erb n dub, WAYZ, alll sick producers!


----------



## socalthizzn

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> Seeing him in about a week and a 1/2.  I don't listen to much DnB but _Therapy_ really impressed me.





Im going to see him at WF. ive seen him once b4 and honestly his set was so weak and his brother never even showed up....


----------



## |>R()|)!G/-\|_

The pre-sale tix were less than $10 so I wouldn't be shocked if it was the same situation.  After all, he won DnB awards producer of the year, not DJ of the year.  In fact, for the cost of tickets I wouldn't be shocked if it's just some guy in shades playing _Grow Your Wings_ out of order.


----------



## ColtDan

love this! check it out

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=g5IVLDkz2iI


----------



## socalthizzn

|>R()|)!G/-\|_ said:


> The pre-sale tix were less than $10 so I wouldn't be shocked if it was the same situation.  After all, he won DnB awards producer of the year, not DJ of the year.  In fact, for the cost of tickets I wouldn't be shocked if it's just some guy in shades playing _Grow Your Wings_ out of order.





Your probably right.


----------



## socalthizzn

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=e-x3TuNPYWQ

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cCJzLyuvthM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=udyWEBD2G00

linkage


----------



## thujone

melo out man http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BHTsSzgDu8Y


----------



## xtcnation

Concorde Dawn - Morning Light

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TW__7lqo2E

Just to remind all the old dnb heads out there


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

Bad Company - Inside the machine


----------



## thujone

calyx & teebee - the question (break rmx)  (note: not break*s* remix)
rico & scoop - twisted sound
and a tune meant for today... lorem - bad monday

keep this thread alive!!


----------



## ColtDan

surpised this thread isnt more alive tbh. DnB is fucking awesome

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bVJUjZmuEG0

NU Tone - Balaclava


----------



## bogmancometh

Thanks for all the track suggestions. Excellent Thread!


----------



## thujone

ColtDan said:


> surpised this thread isnt more alive tbh. DnB is fucking awesome



ain't that the truth!  cheers to the BLers who keep this thread from the maws of page 2

apex - inner space (definitely HD this)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

xtcnation said:


> Concorde Dawn - Morning Light
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_TW__7lqo2E
> 
> Just to remind all the old dnb heads out there



Kinda crazy to think that this entering the realm of "classical dnb".


----------



## Portillo

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=L1m09WTWIx8


----------



## derkaderka

This thread inspired me to make a DnB track

http://soundcloud.com/dr-violent/kibur-cubes


----------



## StrutterGear

I can't listen to this when I'm rolling, it hurts my soul.

Delta Heavy - Space Time

The drop is INSANE.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1IaNF1edVz8


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=a1brnrgpttQ

imagine this on the Valve system


----------



## mav3rick

Forgive me if these aren't strictly DnB, kinda mashy on the genres haha..

High Contrast
London Elektricity
Pendulum [old stuff]
Chase & Status
Future Forces
Logistics

There [might still be there, haven't looked in a while] used to be an awesome Drum'n'Bass Arena podcast on iTunes that had quality hour+ long sets..


----------



## thujone

Some tunes i've been listening to lately 

Imprintz & Kloé - Shade of the Knight
Encode - Along The Edge
Receptor - Victoria


----------



## socalthizzn

This russian dnb is soooo bomb!!!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jdspdqdTgFk&feature=youtube_gdata_player

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=y7rMaqvsH_4&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## keygen

http://soundcloud.com/massamount/mass-amount-ghosttown


----------



## Vriess

Break - No Destiny


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kXdGELE2KcM


----------



## D n A

Lately Original Sin, C&K, Netsky, and Nu:Tone have been all through my ears..

When I got into EDM I started out just knowing shit like Deadmau5 and some house tracks my sis sent my way. But what really started it was History Of The Future - Camo & Krooked, listened to it all the time, and loved this new genre I had found. So many different styles- soft, hard, melodic: dnb is so versatile!! 
Then came dubstep, trance, hardstyle, breaks.. and today I've come to like all EDM, but DnB will always be my fav


----------



## D'n'BRaver

D n A said:


> Lately Original Sin, C&K, Netsky, and Nu:Tone have been all through my ears..
> 
> When I got into EDM I started out just knowing shit like Deadmau5 and some house tracks my sis sent my way. But what really started it was History Of The Future - Camo & Krooked, listened to it all the time, and loved this new genre I had found. So many different styles- soft, hard, melodic: dnb is so versatile!!
> Then came dubstep, trance, hardstyle, breaks.. and today I've come to like all EDM, but DnB will always be my fav



Yes mate .

how big is DnB in Canada cus when me and my better half were out there on holidays we were looking for a drum and bass rave but could not find shit (we were in Calgary and Edmonton well and Banff but gave up befor we started there lol)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGysZoQs49s

^^ Its sooo dirty you WILL need a shower after 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oln0N6n--OA

^^ Not so dirty but equally as good 

Big shout out to all my Drum and Bass Soldiers. Skank out.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

This is the first drum & bass tracks that I really liked. It's still one of my favourite EDM tracks! 

Logistics - Together


----------



## Jonny Flash

ok i say, listen to-  enduser-  sickest tunes ever and you will know my taste... and you will now what i 
mean  with sickest tunes ever!!!!!!

watch it on !!!!!!!ebutuoy!!!!!   

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dNn1lw32EnY

and all of  his undescribable sick ass stuff.

actually he is more in the breakbeat


----------



## D n A

D'n'BRaver said:


> Yes mate .
> 
> how big is DnB in Canada cus when me and my better half were out there on holidays we were looking for a drum and bass rave but could not find shit (we were in Calgary and Edmonton well and Banff but gave up befor we started there lol)
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sGysZoQs49s
> 
> ^^ Its sooo dirty you WILL need a shower after
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Oln0N6n--OA
> 
> ^^ Not so dirty but equally as good
> 
> Big shout out to all my Drum and Bass Soldiers. Skank out.





Well I live in BC and the whole scene here is monstly hardstyle/trance/dubstep. so not a whole lot of drum n bass going on here. Though at most of the dubstep shows, they play a couple dnb tracks. im under 19 so I can't go to the rare club events where any DnB is playing anyway  gotta get that fake..
good news though, netsky is coming to vancouver in march :D canada tour! madness!!!
I think there's a little more dnb up in kelowna, their rave scene is really vibrant. My sis went to university there and a lot of her friends are into dnb so I can only assume..


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Some old skul vocal drum & bass. This one is for all us who are old enough to have played GTA2! 

E-Z Rollers - Short Change


----------



## StarOceanHouse

^but of course! that one is a classic. 

Bachelors of Science - Sugar

I can't believe I didn't hear about these guys sooner. I love their music. Can't wait to see them next month!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> ^but of course! that one is a classic.
> 
> Bachelors of Science - Sugar
> 
> I can't believe I didn't hear about these guys sooner. I love their music. Can't wait to see them next month!



Nice! They make really good liquid drum & bass. I bet the live should will be awesome.

More good stuff:

Bachelors Of Science - Have You Ever Tried


----------



## socalthizzn

Cant finf it on youtube but 

Dj kubik - ischezayu  is a great song.


----------



## Lazyscience

boom chi boom chi boom boom chi ba chi ba chi boom boom chi ba chi ba chi.

thats my contribution.


----------



## deez_utz

that enduser - two third track is sick nasty. here's a couple nice harder tunes: 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XkRq2nlNnfM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Xt-WlaWzaeE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aLqnJbT6ESE


----------



## thujone

D n A said:


> good news though, netsky is coming to vancouver in march :D canada tour! madness!!!



another promising artist whom hospital ruined to turn a buck.  really a shame viper didn't sign him, now he has to live with a legacy of ephemeral "dancefloor smasher" aural horsejizz that nobody gives a fuck about when the next best thing gets released two minutes later.

anyway, xilent, imprintz & kloé - gone


----------



## D n A

sadly i do have to admit that netsky is bringing a bit of commercialism into the dnb scene along with danny byrd. that's just my opinion. I still like netsky though.
UKF's channel hasn't been that great recently.. is that just me?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

How did Hospital ruin Netsky? I haven't heard a bad track from. Just pure uplifting liquid bliss.

Netsky feat Jenna G - Moving With You

I really love hearing singing in DnB. Much better than hearing an MC spit a bunch of annoying ass "put your hands up" crap that you hear at live shows.


----------



## D n A

That pure uplifting liquid bliss sure will sound awesome in March as Netsky and Subvert are hauling in the full PK sound rig. 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=C2ZhQtzke5s

this is one of my fav tracks. it's like liquidy drumstep. makes me feel like I'm melting.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Not sure if any of these have been posted before, but will add a few of my favourites

Mindtalk - Vincere

Altimeter - Astronought

BCee feat. Lingby - Count The Stars

Incontext - Show You

John B - Numbers (Camo & Krooked remix)


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

thujone said:


> another promising artist whom hospital ruined to turn a buck.  really a shame viper didn't sign him, now he has to live with a legacy of ephemeral "dancefloor smasher" aural horsejizz that nobody gives a fuck about when the next best thing gets released two minutes later.
> 
> anyway, xilent, imprintz & kloé - gone



I really liked Netsky's single releases, but I have to say his album didn't really catch my attention - that's not to say that the tracks were bad, they were just nothing special.


----------



## ColtDan

Apex - Yearning VIP 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LoWp0YdAimY

Apex feat. Ayah - Space Between 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7xp4lWE8EA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=eIpCG4mcmLQ
Logistics - Blackout

Brookes Brothers - Tear You Down 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwURwNTtg1w


----------



## ColtDan

levictus said:


> Nice! They make really good liquid drum & bass. I bet the live should will be awesome.




too right, bachelors got me into DNB. they dont seem to be very popular though, even though they're tunes are amazing


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Delta heavy anyone?


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

...and netsky is a pile of wank. Hospitals output the last year or so has been terrible.


----------



## Spliff Politics

Crack4Lyfe said:


> ...and netsky is a pile of wank. Hospitals output the last year or so has been terrible.



Agreed!


----------



## oliphill

Can people recommend me some good techstep?


----------



## oliphill

Really liking this at the moment:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7xmjOqa0YUo


----------



## Spliff Politics

The Flashbulb - If Trees Could Speak

Aphex Twin - Rhubarb (Wisp remix)


----------



## DJ Revisionist

D n A said:


> Well I live in BC and the whole scene here is monstly hardstyle/trance/dubstep. so not a whole lot of drum n bass going on here. Though at most of the dubstep shows, they play a couple dnb tracks. im under 19 so I can't go to the rare club events where any DnB is playing anyway  gotta get that fake..
> good news though, netsky is coming to vancouver in march :D canada tour! madness!!!
> I think there's a little more dnb up in kelowna, their rave scene is really vibrant. My sis went to university there and a lot of her friends are into dnb so I can only assume..


They had a few D&B shows here a little while ago. I think the last one might of been all ages. Another one was the same day they had that party/rave under the bridge. I didn't go out that night because I was MDMA hungover. It was also raining. haha


----------



## DOB

Crack4Lyfe said:


> Delta heavy anyone?



Space Time was heaviest RAM reliese of 2010 in my opinion,extremly awesome tune.The technical side is ridiculious,the bassline is absolutely massive.


----------



## DOB

oliphill said:


> Can people recommend me some good techstep?



yes,I just recently found a unrealesed version of SPL - Deus EX and very rare tune from him called Initiation.

for me these two tunes are the very best the techstep have to offer.Last 45 seconds of Deus Ex are have BEST SOUNDING BEAT I ever ever heard in my life.Its sickest amen ever I think.Listen,I promise you would like it

SPL - Deus EX unreleased version 2006

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fBBQXwVT080

SPL - Initiation 2005

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4ucqeIcVMlA&feature=related





I can write 20 pages about how good the beats in these tunes are.I am listening electronic music for 8 years now but this easly takes prize for sickest beat,I am bassline oriented person but when listening to these tunes I am in constant WTF is this?! mindstate...end of story,these beats are very special,listen and judge yourself %)


----------



## ColtDan

Muffler - Everything 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BAgWdfqJAis&feature=related

this tune is amazing. the bass is incredible


----------



## oliphill

DOB said:


> SPL - Deus EX unreleased version 2006



Thank you so much for posting this, not only is it a totally sick tune, but I went searching for the MP3, and in the process stumbled upon the "Therapy Sessions" compilations, can't believe I hadn't heard of them, they are totally amazing. Got all 8 now, been listening non stop all morning!! :D


----------



## ColtDan

this is sick.

Unknown Error - Hellraiser 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opmj7eD2mPw

brutal drop


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.blogtv.com/People/djkaosdnb


----------



## DOB

ColtDan said:


> this is sick.
> 
> Unknown Error - Hellraiser
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Opmj7eD2mPw
> 
> brutal drop



I was listening to this alot last 4 years.When I was 15 this was one of first dnb tunes that got me addicted to that broken sub bass neuro rape sensation.

There was some modified version on youtube with unique middle section and video from Final Fantasy 8,I liked that version alot more than original.If somebody knows it or have it let me know


This is best tune by Unknown Error ( when they were still two man team )


----------



## DOB

I am surprised that practicly nobody here listen Jump-Up dnb.... its probably most underestimated dnb sub genre.

are there any Taxman,Original Sin,Tantrum Desire,Heist,Modified Motion,Crissy Criss,Sensai,Jaydan,Jayline,Ozma,Cabbie,Erb N Dub,High Roller,Zen,Hazard,Origin,Majistrate,Callide,Tyke, Pleasure,Vital Elemetns,Sub Zero,Slum Dogz,Complex listening people?


Future Prophecies & Erb N Dub -  Fist Fight  ...how can you not fap while listening this?!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nFQiu9XPC1w


----------



## Bomboclat

In need of some help here!!!!

I was at a buddies house and he played this amazing track, so I asked what it was and he stated London Elektricity. I went through my library, as I have a lot of LE already, but I couldnt find this song.

It was a very ethereal drop, with this chanting in the background. A very soft but powerful track. Anyone have any idea what it was?


----------



## Spliff Politics

Bomboclat said:


> In need of some help here!!!!
> 
> I was at a buddies house and he played this amazing track, so I asked what it was and he stated London Elektricity. I went through my library, as I have a lot of LE already, but I couldnt find this song.
> 
> It was a very ethereal drop, with this chanting in the background. A very soft but powerful track. Anyone have any idea what it was?



London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex remix) This perhaps?


----------



## oliphill

Here is 2 amazing mixes. 1st one is best i've ever heard, definately!

http://www.facebook.com/l.php?u=htt.../audio/Optiv_C4C_Cyber_Groove_Mix.mp3&h=f96c7

http://dnbshare.com/download/Optiv-Bad_Taste_Podcast_2-mix.mp3.html


----------



## Bomboclat

Spliff Politics said:


> London Elektricity - Just One Second (Apex remix) This perhaps?



Nope, already have that track (love it too), but its not that.


----------



## ColtDan

London Elektricity - Hanging Rock 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=N6LYVdEBnu8


----------



## Bomboclat

Sadly, thats not it either.... 
It had this breakdown-ish part where the chanting voice got a bit high and then the drums kicked back in.

I know, I know, im not being that helpful myself, but I was very high at the time and Cannot remember all of the song.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Why don't you ask your buddy what the name of the track was? Or was it a mix he had?


----------



## D n A

DJ Revisionist said:


> They had a few D&B shows here a little while ago. I think the last one might of been all ages. Another one was the same day they had that party/rave under the bridge. I didn't go out that night because I was MDMA hungover. It was also raining. haha



the bridge one? was that in october? I went and checked that out the first time I did shrooms lol. It was pissing rain and they had a tarp up. we left cause there was all these drunk obnoxious people, and my friend started to have a bad trip. it wasn't that great.
there's some coming up, big ones like chase & status/netsky, and recently i've found lots of dnb events through a friend. unfortunately i can't go to any cause im 17 lol. but it seems to be getting a little more popular. there's a group of promoters and djs (SHAHdjs <- group on FB) that hold dnb/dubstep/glitchhop shows often, downtown, i always hear good things!


----------



## thujone

mmm chanting and ethereal drop and apex remix reminds me heavily of this tune by bachelors of science.


----------



## ColtDan

this is more like break beat... but check it out. fucking deep sexy tune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5j4B_vR5KY&feature=related


----------



## ColtDan

this is more like break beat... but check it out. fucking deep sexy tune

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S5j4B_vR5KY&feature=related


----------



## SAMCRO

I really like a CD from Dj Freakyflow w/ MC Flipside called "Keep it Live"
Can anyone suggest similar Drum n Bass music?


----------



## thujone

no idea, he seems to spin a lot of diverse stuff.

i came here to post grifta - start again.  just an incredible, thoughtful tune.  turns frowns upside down 

ahh i remember that coltdan, reminds me that i still want to hear a dnb remix of some sophie ellis bextor tune lol


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QxQZ3hOkmQo

im in love with this tune!!! seeing him in March, if he plays this im gonna die i think


----------



## DOB

*James Bass*

just found this James Bass on youtube.He makes one of sickest jump up dnb I ever heard
I cant get enough of this tune,its extremly good from technical side and it sounds even better.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNBBO7kaV_I&feature=related

Some small dnb producer from Manchester but his tunes are top grade stuff.


----------



## SleepingTaper

Has anyone heard the new Dieselboy mixtape? It is fucking fantastic!! I highly recommend it! It's never repeatiave and always stays fresh. The transitions from one song to another are flawless. I listen to plenty of DnB and this one just floored me, def on the top of my list. DnB artists should pay attention to this mixtape because this is how it's done right!!!

http://soundcloud.com/dieselboy/dieselboy-unleashed


----------



## osi

half time dnb bliss from synkro.... http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=gwyw7VLnjsw enjoy


----------



## Spliff Politics

FSOL - Papua New Guinea (High Contrast remix) Got the vinyl on the way :D


----------



## boiledfruit

DOB said:


> just found this James Bass on youtube.He makes one of sickest jump up dnb I ever heard
> I cant get enough of this tune,its extremly good from technical side and it sounds even better.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lNBBO7kaV_I&feature=related
> 
> Some small dnb producer from Manchester but his tunes are top grade stuff.



I've been checkin' that channel for a while now, some bangin' stuff on there for sure.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Check this out:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjX_TTq5lck

Pendulum have really fallen low since their early days. They're just another mainstream rock band now.  Sad, they really have talent, I know they do.


----------



## boiledfruit

levictus said:


> Check this out:
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TjX_TTq5lck
> 
> Pendulum have really fallen low since their early days. They're just another mainstream rock band now.  Sad, they really have talent, I know they do.



I know! I couldn't believe my ears when their 2nd CD dropped. And that 'The Island' stuff is just ridiculous.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

boiledfruit said:


> I know! I couldn't believe my ears when their 2nd CD dropped. And that 'The Island' stuff is just ridiculous.



Yeah the second album sucked ass. There were good moments, but they always did something too ruin it. Hold You Colour was the perfect mix of underground and mainstream. Their second CD was just cashing in IMO. But hey, I guess they like that.


----------



## brimz

*How relevant has Roni Size been 2 the evolution of Jungle?*

How relevant do u think  Roni Size is has the development of the scene .  
He is by far my fav. in this Genre of music.  I remeber when i first heard Warning amazing 1st sngle.
Are there any other fans of his out there that have some of his new stuff they wanna share%)

I'm sure there must be some other Roni Size fans theirmust be....


----------



## thujone

http://soundcloud.com/bad-taste-recordings

A+


----------



## yucatanboy2

Has anyone seen Bachelors of science or Stunna at a show?  I'm considering going to a show tonight where they are headlining.  Its free so that's not a problem, its just a bit of a trip to get there.


----------



## thujone

i hope you hauled yer ass to that show dude!!   stunna and bachelors. 

bachelors of science - strings track (apex remix)
stunna - back in time


----------



## StarOceanHouse

yeah I saw bachelors of science last friday and they tore it up! The only qualm I had was they mixed in a small amount of dubstep.


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

StarOceanHouse said:


> yeah I saw bachelors of science last friday and they tore it up! The only qualm I had was they mixed in a small amount of dubstep.



That just had to happen, didn't it? Who isn't mixing their music with dubstep or electro-house these days?


----------



## Spliff Politics

Metrik - Inner Child

SizzleBird - Lights


----------



## Crack4Lyfe

Pendulum are fucking awful.

Need some new liquid to check out...?


----------



## Spliff Politics

Bungle - You A-may-zing


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Some old skul drum & bass:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=f_oUHa3DKB0


----------



## alantis360

Can anyone help me find some old school evol intent sets?


----------



## StarOceanHouse

levictus said:


> That just had to happen, didn't it? Who isn't mixing their music with dubstep or electro-house these days?



hahaha for reals. It really makes me cringe when I hear dubstep mixed in with drum and bass.


----------



## t.ska

i thought pendulum essentail mix was the shit.


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.mediafire.com/?crekwb6fbxuqnak


----------



## Spliff Politics

Rawtekk - Snowflakes Truely beautiful, alongside the video its enough to give anyone the chills


----------



## DJKAOS

ganja man vip

http://www.mediafire.com/?m2t2jzrjm3n


----------



## thujone

Spliff Politics said:


> Rawtekk - Snowflakes Truely beautiful, alongside this video is enough to give anyone the chills



damn, i subscribe to mrsuicidesheep but i missed this tune!  good catch!  ps. the movie that the video is cut from really is an epic.


----------



## t.ska

DUDE wtf this was below drumstep?

im super high

Hybris - Loaded 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0m6Ppl6I4H4&feature=related


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Spliff Politics said:


> Rawtekk - Snowflakes Truely beautiful, alongside the video its enough to give anyone the chills



Super track! A deep and soulful drum & bass track, yet it never feels dumbed down or commercialized.


----------



## dropsonde

http://soundcloud.com/davewebbermusic/sunny-road-dave-webber-bootleg-emiliana-torrini


----------



## DJKAOS

Flyin Squad - Coalminer, Mr Kid, Nutcracka, Trigga, Jaff # 02

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dnWDZ6JXNQQ


----------



## thujone

solid tune

Intelligent Manners - Changes


----------



## Bomboclat

So if any of you guys remember, a few months back I was trying to ID this track that I heard at my buddies house, who had told me it was by London elektricity but I couldnt seem to track it down. Well I was digging through my DnB collection earlier and it just so happens that I actually already have the track in my collection! The song wasnt by LE at all, but rather, by Logistics, and is titled Slow Motion.

So happy I finally ID'd this track/found it, its such a choone.


----------



## yucatanboy2

^ Hah, thats hilarious that you already had it.  Nice little toon though.

I have a ridiculous dnb record collection. Ridiculous in that its very very small and very varied.

For example I have these songs:

Dj Rap vs. Konverter - Music in Me (one of my favs)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VLBV-YMfbR8

Dj 3D - Rollout (Shiro Mix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lniu2TixRk0

Kj sawka - Subconnecters (this was before he got with pendulum, when he was playing live drum sets in seattle, i remember seeing him at several small shows... amazing stuff.  I picked up the vinyl at one of his shows... for free if i remember right)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AQOw8EHkqvY

apollo 440 - ain't talking about dub
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0Euz1CmRjgA


... and thats 1/3 of my total dnb record collection.  Considering how much I love dnb I should have more...


----------



## yucatanboy2

A trance dj i met in san francisco has a drum and bass collaboration, and made this song you can download.  its a pretty cool crunch liquid track with nice female vocals:

http://soundcloud.com/bludream/bludream-hold-my-gaze

I dig it


----------



## D n A

So nice on a sunny day:
Top Rankin - Ed Solo & Deekline


----------



## thujone

i am now a london elektricity fan.  new album is pure art!

bells in my head
meteorites

official vids:
love the silence
round the world in a day <--- hands down _best_ music video EVAR!!!


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

PFM - Danny`s Song


----------



## panic in paradise

did this song help change anyone else's life in ways at all?!?
;-)

*1.8.7 - Konkrete Jungle* 


ive still got the vinyl..hehe


junglejunlejunle_snared_junglejunlejunle_snared_junglejunlejunle


----------



## Bomboclat

I fucking love 1.8.7!
5 AM Rinse is my jam!


----------



## panic in paradise

i got to see her once, several of the 'JS crew' were there to play at a release tour, and every-one bailed except for "187".


ive had this MIX near, since it came out... _priceless_.
Voyeger- Hyper Sleep 
^a track from 'Fabio - Promised Land v2'

reminds of 'black pyramid gel LSD' oh muh gaw

this cd had me in a pin ball machine...
and when i followed the balls from the 'game' they went throiugh tunnels into a chamber, which i pulled back from and saw was my heart, and veins/vascular/pulmonary system, then body. very brightly colored... i had no choice but to, *observe*

heheh
*I-*_squared _


----------



## ArtVandalay

I'm curious what Drum-N-Bass heads think of The Blood of Heroes (Experimental/Industrial/Raga/Drum-n-Bass/Breakcore/Metal). Featuring Bill Laswell, Justin Broadrick (Godflesh, Jesu) on guitar, Enduser, Dr. Israel. They use electronic drums, live drums, bass, guitar.

I think this album kicks ass. But I'm a fan of Justin Broadrick's experimental/metal/shoegaze style, so I'm not listening strictly as a drum-n-bass fan.


http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnD8...st=AVAYMcY2vx8GRsbYmK4u_h8JInR_dkqXG-&index=6

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nOsV...ext=1&list=AVAYMcY2vx8GRsbYmK4u_h8JInR_dkqXG-

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_yJA...st=AVAYMcY2vx8GRsbYmK4u_h8JInR_dkqXG-&index=8

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UnD8...st=AVAYMcY2vx8GRsbYmK4u_h8JInR_dkqXG-&index=6


----------



## dropsonde

this is like slow minimal dnb almost.. guess it could go here!

http://soundcloud.com/maxulis/lee


----------



## DJKAOS

High Contrast - The Basement Track

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jiG07PK_9So


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

A non-cheesy liquid funk track:

Brookes Brothers - Tear You Down 

Crystal Clear - Dolamite

Crystal Clear & Netsky - King of the stars


----------



## thujone

i really want this track, if anyone knows where i can get it there will be eternal gratitude.

receptor - strike for oil [engage rmx]


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

thujone said:


> i really want this track, if anyone knows where i can get it there will be eternal gratitude.
> 
> receptor - strike for oil [engage rmx]



Cool track! 

You can find it on this podcast:

http://neuropunk-tape.rpod.ru/173564.html

No clue where you can get the unmixed version. Have you tried junodownload and/or beatport?


----------



## Spliff Politics

Lu:k - Sle-De

SE9 Crew - So Sweet


----------



## shobe

*Liquid DnB Mix*

http://soundcloud.com/dj-shobe/tyler-shobe-deep-dance-mix

Tyler Shobe - Deep Dance Mix

Airborne - Marcus Intalex
Quivver - Chasin A Feeling (Original Mix)
J Majik & Wickaman - Crazy World (Extended Mix)
JMJ & Richie - Free La Funk (PFM Remix)
Sequent Industry - Clear Blue
Fanu - Sleeping Beauty
Radicall - Fotoplastikon
Subwave - Stars Get Down
Sigma and DJ Fresh - Lassitude
Laroque Ft. Camilla - The push


----------



## dropsonde

http://www.shahdjs.com/studio_mixes.php#top

bunch of chilled mixes, lots of liquid, few heavy ones, a jungle one or two. good stuff in there.


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This one is pretty sick.

Teebee - Bounce


----------



## brandonerr

I made this random mix of some songs I like, check it out =] http://soundcloud.com/plut0/drugs


----------



## thujone

levictus said:


> Cool track!
> 
> You can find it on this podcast:
> 
> http://neuropunk-tape.rpod.ru/173564.html
> 
> No clue where you can get the unmixed version. Have you tried junodownload and/or beatport?



yeh tried juno and beatport; got nothin   thanks for link though that's a great mix!  

I have high hopes for this release: shockone & phetsta - crucify me  out in june.  Naaaasty drop


----------



## shobe

Tyler Shobe - Completely Incomplete Mix (Promo)

http://soundcloud.com/dj-shobe/tyler-shobe-completely

Tracklist

Naibu - Tigresse
Kharm & Lm1 - Inversion (Naibu remix)
High Contrast - Twilight s Last Gleaming
J Laze - 7 Sensez (Original Mix)
Example - Watch The Sun Come Up (Blame Remix)
Duo Infernale - Playing Games
Jaybee & Native - The Search
Calibre - All You Got
Solar Empire - Dynamics
Alix Perez - 1984
Sub Focus - Last Jungle
Physics  - Future Planet
Solar Empire - Spellbound


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

More High Contrast:

High Contrast - Make It Tonight 
High Contrast - Global Love
High Contrast - Music is Everything 

Love his true colours album!


----------



## malakaix

A friend of mine introduced me to this track a month or so ago, only just now have i been able to find it again.. i had no idea it was a Noisia and Spor collaboration.

I was wondering if anyone knew anything else similar to it? I am really digging this style!

Noisia & Spor - Falling Through


----------



## Xtc <3

malakaix said:


> A friend of mine introduced me to this track a month or so ago, only just now have i been able to find it again.. i had no idea it was a Noisia and Spor collaboration.
> 
> I was wondering if anyone knew anything else similar to it? I am really digging this style!
> 
> Noisia & Spor - Falling Through



There's a few tracks with a similar style that I really cant think of the names of right now but i'll get back to you when I do.

Have you listened to much Noisia? Give their split the atom album a listen some twisted tunes on there, was left stunned and confused on 4-AcO-DMT by Shitbox, Headknot + Dystopia, couldn't contain myself to Machine Gun and Stigma, was in complete awe at paper doll and in giggle fits to diplodocus.

What an epic trip that was  :D


----------



## brandonerr

This mix I threw together is pretty good, something for everyone http://soundcloud.com/plut0/b
check it out!


----------



## euphoria

levictus said:


> More High Contrast:
> 
> High Contrast - Make It Tonight
> High Contrast - Global Love
> High Contrast - Music is Everything
> 
> Love his true colours album!



diggin it


----------



## brimz

I'ma post this here cos i didn't see this thread
Original Roni Size
http://youtu.be/kyWi5g_YfbE
Big Up SW Old Skol Massive


----------



## Cyanoide

Intelligent/atmosphereric d'n'b' has always been the favorite (and mainly the only) type of d'n'b' I like. Especially the dreamy, ambient'ish sound pioneered by LTJ Bukem and Good Looking Records. The Points In Time 1-6 compilations are just purely awesome.

Probably my favourite track:
Intersperse - Equanimity

This is a track that just takes me away to a dreamy land, a beautiful land, every time I listen to it. As atmospheric as it can get. Also, all tracks by J-Laze are great.


----------



## kingqueen1

thujone said:


> i really want this track, if anyone knows where i can get it there will be eternal gratitude.
> 
> receptor - strike for oil [engage rmx]



thx for the wake up.. awesome trakc


----------



## JoeTheStoner

Charli XCX - Jungle (Phaeleh Remix) old skool vibes + female vocals = /me swoon


----------



## DJKAOS

divtech harsh noise mashup track


http://dnbshare.com/download/DivtechHarshNoiseVIP.mp3.html


----------



## pooyah

you guys say that shit is dark.... PSHHHH

Edgey 
Krucifiya
Coresplittaz
Amboss
Arrythmia
DTA
Core Corps
Centaspike
Antichritus
Fexomat
Enduser
GeeViouS
Khaoz Engine
Insideu

Enjoy!!! XD


----------



## RavinRaphael

been on the liquid tip, listening to a lot of high contrast and Mole man.


----------



## oliphill

New C4C Studio Mix:

http://dnbshare.com/download/MarkC4CStudioMixVol1.mp3.html


----------



## 'medicine cabinet'

just downloaded dieselboy unleashed, pretty sick mix, tho the last 25 minutes is all chopped up dub step and not really my cup of tea. however the intro track is banging as well as the first few rinses


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Really cool remix of an all time D&B classic:

Concord Dawn - Morning Light (Klute Remix)


----------



## Axed

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SRO7N_9XjYU

Venetian Snares - Posers & Camera Phones

So many kinds of good.


----------



## Spliff Politics

London Elektricity - Elektricity Will Keep Me Warm (S.P.Y remix)

Shockline - Maya Bay


----------



## DJKAOS

pulp fiction with Bassman, trigga, nutcracka and sly of the shadow demon coalition 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=PZtHJ03E8IA

bassman juiceman hysteria 11 pulp friction 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EmfR2DKb8I8&feature=related


----------



## Antisystem

I like dnb :D

Current Value - Indivisible Force
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zpUCTrwCBJw

Limewax - Agent Orange
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Q0djDJcNRlk

Effect - XY Emotion
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27FxIDoq2tc


----------



## ricardo08

Venetian Snares - Gentleman (Live Drums)


----------



## xtcnation

levictus said:


> Really cool remix of an all time D&B classic:
> 
> Concord Dawn - Morning Light (Klute Remix)


 
Yeah agreed, Morning Light is an all time favourite of mine


----------



## dropsonde

http://youtu.be/wAvQMNfEWS4


----------



## StarOceanHouse

This track is a little harder than I usually like my dnb but it's a good track nonetheless.

Evol Intent - Glock Party


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Some Good Looking Records goodness:

Intense - Careless Minds
The Chameleon - Links
The Chameleon - Just close your eyes & listen (Holy god!!! O_O)


Highly recommended for anyone who likes deep, cerebral drum & bass. :D


----------



## ColtDan

Unknown error - The Yearning


----------



## StarOceanHouse

ColtDan and levictus, you guys need to post more in this thread. I love those tracks.


----------



## ColtDan

glad you love them, got so many more tracks you'll like. check these out

Brookes Brothers - Tear You Down 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zwURwNTtg1w

Bachelors Of Science - The Ice Dance 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=We4_jQ_Ylx8

B-Complex - Girl With Flower 
http://youtu.be/5cwDu2fwCx8

Brookes Brothers - Last Night 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=mx0UmlBDnYg&feature=related

Apex feat. Ayah - Space Between
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_7xp4lWE8EA&feature=related] Apex feat. Ayah - Space Between

Need To Feel Loved (Deep Focus & Incontext VIP Remix)
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HXYWqV3-eY8Reflekt - Need To Feel Loved (Deep Focus & Incontext VIP Remix)


----------



## DJKAOS

Straight Outta The Intensive Care Unit...It's The Speedbass Recovery!

http://nksinternational.free.fr/speedbasscompilation.html


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Aquarius - The Dolphin Tune
Artemis - Inner Worlds (!!!)
Seba - Valley Of The Moomins


----------



## Spliff Politics

Technical Itch - Elevation

Apex Twin - Rhubarb (Reworked by Wisp)

Maduk - Avalon

BCee feat. S.P.Y. - Is Anybody Out There?


----------



## ColtDan

Nu:Tone - System (Matrix and Futurebound Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXz2...W3B0RgtbS8u7n5hqnareQHLUPYKyMlo&feature=inbox


----------



## ColtDan

Nu:Tone - System (Matrix and Futurebound Remix) 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hXz2...W3B0RgtbS8u7n5hqnareQHLUPYKyMlo&feature=inbox


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_bz61xuxkJo 

http://soundcloud.com/artificialintelligence/sets/ai-pigeon-hole-remix-feat-drs


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1Rh3LMhjxd0

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iz459lv_0pg

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=d_mdXf5md9E

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=pFVOinRiSok

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0E5MN3Cx_2U

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syWMF2w0uTM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=t5yYPuTq0lc

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=nK9yJ_xbo_c

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Cz2_BbzwSvE

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n2IXK56ixG4

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kidMzY273Nw

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=npoUzVkog68


----------



## ColtDan

State of Mind - Sun King 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=imp0BqHBxyQ

Black Sun Empire - Breach 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BE6wt300Vfw


----------



## junglist15

Teebee - Bounce  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=syaXfvBjpzI&feature=share


----------



## socalthizzn

I think phesta & panik are killin it in dnb lately.


----------



## socalthizzn

Bonkers track, http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=B2JQ_ueYSeQ&feature=youtube_gdata_player
Shock one ft. Phesta - crucify me


----------



## ColtDan

Netsky - Memory Lane 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cG7cRDcPY3k&feature=related


----------



## Spliff Politics

The Future Sound of London - Papua New Guinea (NuTone remix)

IMO one of the best Drum and Bass tunes ever made.


----------



## ColtDan

^ im loving that. saved to favorites  will probably end up slapping it all over facebook later


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Oh how I love this track. I'm glad to have finally found it.

Lenny Fontana - Spready Love (Nu:Tone Remix)


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iISuMfxBtOM

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FuWIly09ArA

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5v41QuNM80o

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=COUa1jcz04Y&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=wlK3pJxohvI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XhA5kcghQCU


----------



## JoshE

Hospitality Drum & Bass 2011 Album Mix


----------



## ColtDan

absolutely fucking beautiful. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAoa6OZfUNg


----------



## Volundr

lots of very good tunes so far in this thread!

Avicii - Street Dancer (Delta Heavy Remix)

Modu - New Steps of Change

Danny Byrd - We Can Have It All - Sigma Remix

Aphrodite - Ganja Man

Woody - Star Glider

sorry if any are reposts


----------



## JoshE

ColtDan said:


> absolutely fucking beautiful. http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IAoa6OZfUNg



Fucking magical mate,  it


----------



## ColtDan

glad you like it


----------



## dropsonde

blu mar ten

http://youtu.be/378LlDNAqNM


----------



## DJKAOS

http://www.youtube.com/user/ONEFOOTSKANKER


----------



## StarOceanHouse

Blu Mar Ten - Headturner


----------



## deez_utz

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=10jyf5dXZDs Catacomb - defect. just dropped a couple days ago

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7NbLH6uB5Kg Future Engineers - Shattered


----------



## 5StarSquatHotel

If you like DnB you NEED to check out Bad Company - Inside The Machine


----------



## Spliff Politics

ColtDan said:


> ^ im loving that. saved to favorites  will probably end up slapping it all over facebook later



Trust me, i've already done that too death haha 

Relay & Front - Tale Of A Shooting Star

BCee feat. Lingby - Count The Stars

OceanLab - On A Good Day (J Majik & Wickaman remix)


----------



## soundsystem00

Dj hazard + spor


----------



## soundsystem00

my drum and bass mix

http://soundcloud.com/soundsystem00/neurolump


----------



## Spliff Politics

Indivision - Untold Words

Calibre - Peace Organ

Rameses B - Beyond

All absolute bangers :D!


----------



## DJKAOS

MC SHABBA D, MC DETT, SDC BASSMAN, TRIGGA, MC SHAYDEE DJ BROCKIE @ TELEPATHY

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Hjt0_46h7e4

Ego Trippin + DJ Sly ft MC Trigga - Rowdee

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8wKI735J08c

SLY, TRIGGA, JME, & SKEPTA - SCARFACE - TRIGGA'S BIRTHDAY BASH 2010

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m5VCQjcJ2jk&feature=related

Bassman Trigga Bomma Special X 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7A73Owfw3g4&feature=related

DJ Sly, Trigga, Nutcracka - Legends of the Dark Black 30.01.10

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=n82uxCWmJGU&feature=related

DJ Sly & MC Trigga - Please Excuse My Attitude 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dhM3fN7QwBM&feature=related

Triggas birthday bash 2011 dj grooverider mc fatman d trigga

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=etNZGH-bcjA


----------



## dropsonde

that Calibre track is sick. love the samples & synth, very relaxing.


----------



## soundsystem00

All these drum n bass heads are really giving me the warm n fuzzies. Wait till you watch this video.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=z7zX6ZbvFCY

Made everything in this video. Edited, drew, photoshopped, everything. Had a lot of energy, but you will love the track.


----------



## DJKAOS

Metrik - T-1000

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dCzAQT_bSaM

Tranz Mission 2010 Nicky Blackmarket 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WVm7uZdh-Jw

Random Concept VOL 16 Andy C 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zFdTaqv4ch4&feature=related

Hazard @ Random Concept NYE 2010 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dOTsSg3qq9A&feature=related

Andy C - Fresh - Twister 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xMqgk5TUh5Y

Shimon - Hush Hush 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AeA8j2M1NRo

Jessie J - Nobodys Perfect (Netsky Full Vocal Mix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-ovOkDWXhQw


----------



## soundsystem00

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5dIjA8g7SU0

spor - stop it

neurofunk at its finest


----------



## DJKAOS

Donny - Fucking Offensive 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zM9g4Yp8zAQ&feature=results_video&playnext=1&list=PL7C17CB222FF9EB34

Donny - The Forgotten

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BSwEhG9Indw&feature=related

Limewax - Raptor 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rDfVIV5WcFo&feature=related

Axis & Trank - The Scent (Current Value remix) 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=naYSjxgt270

Kryptic Minds & Leon Switch - More like you ( unknown error remix )

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=O0UxYz6mnpk

Unknown Error - Killing Floors 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7CdBKAeVhgw


----------



## soundsystem00

^ listening to all of them now

ahhh, I know a good dnb style track like this you havent heard of, for sure.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T6eF5Iq8aSw

Katharsys - Night Terror

dark dark dark shit


----------



## AndroidsDreamofBTC

Locked and sending to archives:

New thread:

http://www.bluelight.ru/vb/threads/590290-Drum-amp-Bass-Megathread-Part-II-v.-What-s-an-Amen-Break


----------

